# Non riesco a perdonarmi di perdonare



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

Ciao a tutti, 
e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito. 
Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare. 
Sto cercando la mia chiave di volta. Quel pensiero, emozione fulminante che mi permetta di perdonare me stessa se decido di perdonarlo. Sono contorta? 
Vorrei dare una seconda opportunità alla mia famiglia (con due figli) e con venti anni di storia ed ho paura che non riesco a farlo, ma se non lo faccio non sono anch'io egoista quanto lui che per il mio orgoglio ferito impedisco alla nostra famiglia di continuare? Sarò infelice sia se rimango con lui che se me ne vado? 

Mi odio. Lo odio. Sono stanca di pensare ma non riesco a fermarmi. 
Vorrei qualche pacca sulle spalle per favore.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui *la parte del pentito* la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma *io non riesco a lasciarmi andare*.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuta 

cosa significa "la parte" del pentito? 
Letta da qui sembra che tu percepisca in lui forma ma non sostanza. Come se in un qualche modo ti sentissi "costretta" a partecipare ad una farsa di cui non ti senti parte. 

E ti tiri via. Nel non riuscire a lasciarti andare.

Leggo male? 

Quanto al secondo grassetto...l'odio è una emozione profonda e radicata, non esiste odio senza attaccamento, di un qualche tipo...e probabilmente hai tutta una serie di ragioni per odiare lui, che ti ha coinvolta in una situazione imponendotela...ma perchè odi te?


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Ecco la prima pacca sulle spalle, Iosolo 

Benvenuta, anche se si fa un po' per dire, ovviamente, visto che avresti preferito non arrivare mai (molto comprensibilmente!) :unhappy:

Quella che descrivi è una confusione e un dilaniamento molto comuni a chi attraversa un tradimento. E sembra che non se ne esca tanto rapidamente... questo non ti consolerà, immagino, ma almeno dovrebbe rincuorarti sapere che non c'è niente di anomalo nella tua reazione. 

Da quanto sai del tradimento? L'ha confessato lui o l'hai scoperto tu? 

Se ti va di delineare meglio i contorni della tua vicenda ci aiuteresti a capire meglio in che situazione ti trovi.

Intanto un abbraccio

:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (21 Luglio 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Benvenuta!!

Il perdono è nel tuo potere, e presuppone il rinunciare a un rancore per il futuro..

Pensare che nulla è stato "contro" di te, ma frutto di cose di cui parlare assieme, senza paura, senza debiti, senza crediti, senza minacce, avendo voi assieme in mano il vostro futuro x decidere...

Se cosi è stato...

Non deve "rimediare"... Far belle prestazioni x ricever applausi o attestati di merito...

Gli attestati si appendono alla parete e ingialliscono...

Deve spiegare.. E puoi forse metterlo in condizione di fare, se lo esenti dalla fatica del dover "rimediare"...

Aribenvenuta!


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuta
> 
> cosa significa "la parte" del pentito?
> Letta da qui sembra che tu percepisca in lui forma ma non sostanza. Come se in un qualche modo ti sentissi "costretta" a partecipare ad una farsa di cui non ti senti parte.
> ...


In realtà, lui credo sia veramente pentito. Abbiamo anche iniziato il percorso da un terapeuta. Usare la parola "sembra" è solo perchè non riesco a capire come si possa cambiare in modo così veloce. Da dimenticare tutto per un altra persona, non pensando alle conseguenze ad arrivare ad essere pentito e a giurare amore eterno... 

Lui dice che sentire certe parole da parte mia, crude e "violente" e vedere le reazioni anche dei bimbi lo hanno fatto svegliare... e ora ogni momento che passa con noi pensa "poteva essere l'ultimo. 

Forse è veramente pentito. Razionalmente direi di si.

Perchè mio odio?! perchè il mio orgoglio, il mio amor proprio, il mio ego forse non vuole perdonare e invece una parte di me vuole farlo. 
Lo odio per tanti motivi ovviamente ma anche per questo. Perchè devo decidere di perdonarlo.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia ha detto:


> Ecco la prima pacca sulle spalle, Iosolo
> 
> Benvenuta, anche se si fa un po' per dire, ovviamente, visto che avresti preferito non arrivare mai (molto comprensibilmente!) :unhappy:
> 
> ...


Oh no scoperto io nel modo più stupido del mondo aprendo il suo cellulare. 

Devo essere sincera eravamo come dire in "sospensione". Lui mi aveva detto che così "non andava" che aveva bisogno di tempo. 
La mia concezione di tempo per pensare si vede che è diversa dalla sua però. Lui si è fatto un bel giro di giostra mentre io pensavo che stavamo provando a sanare.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!!
> 
> Il perdono è nel tuo potere, e presuppone il rinunciare a un rancore per il futuro..
> 
> ...


Lui non spiega. Ripete come una litania che è un errore, una "cavolata". Purtroppo il terapeuta per ora gli da ragione gli ha detto davanti a me che non deve più parlare del passato e ad ogni mia rimostranza o domanda rispondere: Mi dispiace


----------



## Skorpio (21 Luglio 2016)

*...*



iosolo ha detto:


> Lui non spiega. Ripete come una litania che è un errore, una "cavolata". Purtroppo il terapeuta per ora gli da ragione gli ha detto davanti a me che non deve più parlare del passato e ad ogni mia rimostranza o domanda rispondere: Mi dispiace


ecco appunto...

digli che non è un errore....

Credo che quando si tradisce, non si faccia nessun errore interno... si fa esattamente quanto corrisponde al nostro volere

per cui partire da un errore per come la sento io.. è partir proprio dal punto sbagliato...

che poi è il punto giusto per non spiegar nulla

è un errore! - 

e con quello copro tutto e ti pago

invece se puoi.. fallo parlare.. è in tuo potere


----------



## drusilla (21 Luglio 2016)

Benvenuta. 
Secondo me devj darti tempo. Razionalmente vuoi perdonarlo. La tua "pancia" non ce la fa. Il tuo percorso purtroppo non prevede scorciatoie. Lui deve capire che il processo di perdono, se arriverà,  non è facile e in discesa. 
Delle volte si perdoba solo quando se ne esce, smettendo di amare.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ecco appunto...
> 
> digli che non è un errore....
> 
> ...


Magari lo fosse. Ho provato a parlarne anche con il terapeuta e mi ha detto che io ho tutte le risposte, che non devo chiuderle a lui, che nemmeno lui le sa a livello conscio. 
Il vero problema per il terapeuta era che eravamo distanti, ci eravamo persi... ma avere due figli piccoli non è un attenuante? Forse no, infatti pensavo che eravamo molto meglio di così. 

Lui è più fragile, immaturo, sciocco o forse meno innamorato. Non lo so.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Secondo me devj darti tempo. Razionalmente vuoi perdonarlo. La tua "pancia" non ce la fa. Il tuo percorso purtroppo non prevede scorciatoie. Lui deve capire che il processo di perdono, se arriverà,  non è facile e in discesa.
> Delle volte si perdoba solo quando se ne esce, smettendo di amare.


Quindi se ami non perdoni? Pensavo il contrario!


----------



## drusilla (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi se ami non perdoni? Pensavo il contrario!


Io non vedo l'amore di coppia disinteressato o estremo come quello verso i figli per esempio. Se si ama e si è messi da parte, trattati ingiustamente, sostiuti per un altro/a, il sentimento si guasta, si cancrena. Solo se si riesce a uscire e si guarda da fuori si possono comprendere le ragioni, si può avere anche pietà per la debolezza umana. Se si è ancora dentro il rancore e il dolore lo fanno molto difficile. Io l'ho vissuto così. È anche vero che lui non è tornato pentito. Adesso che mi ha perso si. Ma un po troppo tardi. 
Ma non ti puoi forzarw a perdonare prima del tempo. E chi marca quel momento sei tu.


----------



## iosolo (21 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Io non vedo l'amore di coppia disinteressato o estremo come quello verso i figli per esempio. Se si ama e si è messi da parte, trattati ingiustamente, sostiuti per un altro/a, il sentimento si guasta, si cancrena. Solo se si riesce a uscire e si guarda da fuori si possono comprendere le ragioni, si può avere anche pietà per la debolezza umana. Se si è ancora dentro il rancore e il dolore lo fanno molto difficile. Io l'ho vissuto così. È anche vero che lui non è tornato pentito. Adesso che mi ha perso si. Ma un po troppo tardi.
> Ma non ti puoi forzarw a perdonare prima del tempo. E chi marca quel momento sei tu.


Sinceramente lui non mi pressa per il perdono. 
Sono io che vorrei trovare un po' di pace. E solo con il perdono che penso potrei averne o altrimenti dovrei andarmene. Ma andarmene comporterebbe comunque nuovi dolori: il dolore di perderlo, il dolore di rompere la nostra famiglia e di ferire i miei figli. Quindi l'alternativa è vivere con lui perdonandolo oppure continuare ad avere questo risentimento. 
Come fai a costruire se non vuoi la sua felicità perchè pensi che lui non se la meriti?! Come faccio a ricostruire se penso che lui deve soffrire come ho fatto io... devo lasciare indietro questo rancore, ma come? 
Per ora nemmeno il terapeuta c'è riuscito. 

Vivrò con lui senza veramente perdonarlo?


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> In realtà, lui credo sia veramente pentito. Abbiamo anche iniziato il percorso da un terapeuta. *Usare la parola "sembra"* è solo perchè non riesco a capire come si possa cambiare in modo così veloce. Da dimenticare tutto per un altra persona, non pensando alle conseguenze ad arrivare ad essere pentito e a giurare amore eterno...
> 
> Lui dice che sentire certe parole da parte mia, crude e "violente" e vedere le reazioni anche dei bimbi lo hanno fatto svegliare... e ora ogni momento che passa con noi pensa "poteva essere l'ultimo.
> 
> ...


Mi aveva colpito "parte del pentito". 
E mi ha sollecitato in testa pensieri rispetto ad una rappresentazione. 

Questo intendevo. 

Come mai non credi al fatto che ti dice che si è svegliato? Cosa ti stride? 
Lascia per un attimo da parte la razionalità. 

Questa pezzetto di strada è tuo. Solo tuo. 
Ascolta nella tua pancia cosa stride. 

SE segui la testa troverai tanti motivi per credere e altrettanti per non credere. 

Se sei a caccia di inganno, molto probabilmente troverai inganno. Che poi ci sia o meno...è relativo. Tu hai trovato quello che cercavi...in fondo. 

Perchè DEVI decidere di perdonarlo? 
Cosa significa?


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Ciao Iosolo,mi dispiace del tuo arrivo qui.
Ecco un'altra pacca sulla spalla di consolazione.
Da quanto tempo hai scoperto il tradimento?
Stai descrivendo le sensazioni che più o meno tutti noi traditi abbiamo ed abbiamo avuto.Datti tempo e sfoga il tuo odio.
Prima di scoprire il tradimento ero convinta che per perdonare  e passare oltre ad un torto bastasse volerlo,come avevo sempre fatto.
Quando mi sono resa conto che esistono alcune situazioni in cui è impossibile decidere di perdonare e si deve per forza rimanere ostaggi della sofferenza,del rancore  e perché no,dell'odio e della sete di vendetta fino a tempo indeterminato,è lì che mi ha colta la vera disperazione .Non poter decidere io di uscire da quella sensazione schifosa e non sapere se avrebbe avuto una fine o sarebbe finita solo con la mia fine,non avere nessun potere persuasivo su me stessa.Quella era la tragedia.
Sai come ne sono in parte uscita? semplicemente pensando che io non sono Dio e non spetta a me e non sono obbligata a perdonare se non lo sento dal cuore ,io sono umana e probabilmente nel profondo dell'animo non perdonerò mai ma attenzione,non perdonerò forse mai a mio marito il tradimento,gli ho sempre perdonato tante  cose (come lui a me)ma quello penso non diventerà mai un argomento di conversazione "neutro",ma la nostra vita insieme per fortuna non è solo quello.
In fin dei conti il tradimento è porcheria che si porterà lui e l'altra sulle spalle,non è roba che mi appartiene,è lui il traditore che ha qualcosa di cui vergognarsi profondamente ,e bada bene ,essere cornuti è pesante  ma essere traditori nella vita,in guerra,in amicizia è un ruolo trai più deprecabili,è lui che deve lavorare per diventare un uomo capace di proteggersi da certe situazioni che possono rovinargli la vita  e rimediare.
Sii consapevole di ciò che sei tu.
Se tu decidessi di andare via lasceresti a lui tutto questo carico di merda,non ti appartiene,tu sei leggera e non devi fare i conti con te stessa ogni volta che ti guardi allo specchio .
Io pur con la sofferenza che ho patito non vorrei fare cambio con la parte del traditore scoperto con l'aggravante del pentimento e del voler rimanere.


----------



## Divì (21 Luglio 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi aveva colpito "parte del pentito".
> E mi ha sollecitato in testa pensieri rispetto ad una rappresentazione.
> 
> Questo intendevo.
> ...


Stavo proprio pensando che qui ci sono persone che non hanno perdonato ma sono rimaste. E hanno posto lo star bene come priorità. Forse - forse, eh? - agganciare il perdono allo star bene ("quando avrò perdonato starò bene") non è una buona idea. Come penso non sia una buona idea pensare di dover "fare" qualcosa per far passare il dolore. Che dici ipa?


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Stavo proprio pensando che qui ci sono persone che non hanno perdonato ma sono rimaste. E hanno posto lo star bene come priorità. Forse - forse, eh? - agganciare il perdono allo star bene ("quando avrò perdonato starò bene") non è una buona idea. Come penso non sia una buona idea pensare di dover "fare" qualcosa per far passare il dolore. Che dici ipa?


sì, stavo aggirandomi proprio dove hai sottolineato tu. 

Quel DOVER perdonare... mi piacerebbe davvero che iosolo lo spiegasse...magari mettendolo qui lo chiarisce meglio anche a se stessa. 

E mi ha davvero molto colpita quel raccontare di lui che è nella "parte del pentito". 
Magari è casuale...ma raramente le parole escono a caso. Anche perchè era contestualizzata in una rottura sua...fra una parte di lei che VUOLE credere e segue la razionalità e i vincoli (il dovere del perdono per andare oltre) e quella di lei che è scottata e non riesce a lasciarsi andare. Che la fiducia è rotta. 

Credo anche io che lo stare bene sia un qualcosa sganciato da tutto se non da se stesse. In particolare dopo una botta nei denti. Che si è un po' come ustionati che hanno paura anche dell'acqua fredda. E penso si abbia tutto il diritto di concederselo. Fino in fondo. Anche se fa male. 

Credo che il dolore passi solo, passandoci attraverso...ed è una via tortuosa...ma credo che sia quella che porta a Casa. Quella che permette di ritrovare Casa anche fuori. Ovunque sia.


----------



## JON (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Diciamo intanto che sei fresca di tradimento. Per cui questo tuo sentirti in gabbia è dovuto anche a questo. Se riuscissi a mantenere salda la famiglia avresti già un motivo per sentirti felice. In questo caso sei costretta ad operare una ristrutturazione, non una nuova costruzione secondo i tuoi canoni che, come ben sai e con tutta la frustrazione che provi, non è più possibile. 

Per quello che scrivi, la risposta ce l'hai già ed è contenuta in quello che racconti. Questo senso di perdita e di spalle al muro ti accompagnerà per molto, forse per sempre. Se lo superi sarà un altro motivo per essere, relativamente, felice. Perché magari la terapeuta la fa facile, ma il rospo lo devi mandare giù tu e quindi dipende da te. Comunque, se vi eravate allontanati è normale che capiti anche questo, anche se, per come, la penso io, la discridiscriminante sta sempre nella persona. Quindi se riitieni sia stato immaturo è plausibile, ma è giusto anche che tu valuti la sua  capacità di rimediare.

Certo è che, in queste condizioni, darti una pacca suonerebbe più come una presa per il culo. Quello che stai vivendo è u a situazione di merda, è sempre così. Ti auguro di venirne fuori col tempo.


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Stavo proprio pensando che qui ci sono persone che non hanno perdonato ma sono rimaste. E hanno posto lo star bene come priorità. Forse - forse, eh? - agganciare il perdono allo star bene ("quando avrò perdonato starò bene") non è una buona idea. Come penso non sia una buona idea pensare di dover "fare" qualcosa per far passare il dolore. Che dici ipa?


Infatti,io ho iniziato a stare meglio quando ho deciso di stare meglio a prescindere da ciò che aveva fatto mio marito,lui,non io.
Il perdono è più utile a lui che a me quindi non mi forzo a nulla.


----------



## Eratò (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Non sei obbligata a perdonare e non sei obbligata di portare da sola tutto il fardello...Le coccole e i "pentimenti",tutti i "ti amo"  in questa fase probabilmente li trovi irritanti,falsi ,piu che tenerezza ti scatenano rabbia.Rabbia che forse reprimi per quieto vivere,per paura di ferire anche i sentimenti di lui che tanto prova a mostrarsi pentito...Per non litigare davanti ai figli anche.Cerchi di reprimere una rabbia che porta altra rabbia.Tu a questo punto non devi niente a nessuno.Non devi dimostrare amore...Sii te stessa,esprimi i tuoi pensieri a lui.Parlagli anche del tuo dolore,fatti vedere per quello che adesso ti senti...Datti tempo.Benvenuta...e mi dispiace.


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Diciamo intanto che sei fresca di tradimento. Per cui questo tuo sentirti in gabbia è dovuto anche a questo. Se riuscissi a mantenere salda la famiglia avresti già un motivo per sentirti felice. In questo caso sei costretta ad operare una ristrutturazione, non una nuova costruzione secondo i tuoi canoni che, come ben sai e con tutta la frustrazione che provi, non è più possibile.
> 
> Per quello che scrivi, la risposta ce l'hai già ed è contenuta in quello che racconti. Questo senso di perdita e di spalle al muro ti accompagnerà per molto, forse per sempre. Se lo superi sarà un altro motivo per essere, relativamente, felice. Perché magari la terapeuta la fa facile, ma il rospo lo devi mandare giù tu e quindi dipende da te. Comunque, se vi eravate allontanati è normale che capiti anche questo, anche se, per come, la penso io, la discridiscriminante sta sempre nella persona. Quindi se riitieni sia stato immaturo è plausibile, ma è giusto anche che tu valuti la sua  capacità di rimediare.
> 
> Certo è che, in queste condizioni, darti una pacca suonerebbe più come una presa per il culo. Quello che stai vivendo è u a situazione di merda, è sempre così. Ti auguro di venirne fuori col tempo.


Esatto,io questi terapisti che standardizzato ciò che si deve dire,fare,provare non li apprezzo particolarmente .
Un marito che ad ogni mia richiesta di spiegazione mi rispondesse "mi dispiace" come un ebete,lo strozzerei.


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Se ti va ti mando un abbraccio 
ciao 
mi ha molto colpito il neretto, se non interpreto male sono tre mesi che hai scoperto il tradimento e il dolore, lo "schifo", la paura di non riuscire ad uscirne sono naturalmente ancora fortissimi 
ci vuole tempo per superare e tanta forza per perdonare 
hai una famiglia e spero che possiate insieme superare la fase più dura


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Lui non spiega. Ripete come una litania che è un errore, una "cavolata". Purtroppo il terapeuta per ora gli da ragione gli ha detto davanti a me che non deve più parlare del passato e ad ogni mia rimostranza o domanda rispondere: Mi dispiace


Aggiungo...il terapista è uno spazio neutro. Che avete deciso di condividere. 

Questo significa che se il terapeuta non lo senti neutro, nei tuoi confronti, prenditi la libertà di dichiararlo. 
Dì che a te quel "mi dispiace" non basta. 
Usa quello spazio come uno spazio in cui mettere fuori te senza doverti controllare, senza pensare al giusto e allo sbagliato. 

Il terapeuta lo pagate proprio per questo. Per avere uno spazio in cui si molla il controllo e si lascia andare. Emozioni. 
Affidandole. Una delle sue funzioni è aiutarvi a tradurle e tradurvele. 

Che sia rabbia. Dolore. Gioia anche. 

Il terapista è un'interfaccia. Usala. 
Anche solo per incazzarti.


----------



## JON (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto,io questi terapisti che standardizzato ciò che si deve dire,fare,provare non li apprezzo particolarmente .
> Un marito che ad ogni mia richiesta di spiegazione mi rispondesse "mi dispiace" come un ebete,lo strozzerei.


Cosa vuoi che ti dica un terapista. Pensa se dicesse, "ok, se vuole lo può strozzare".


----------



## marietto (21 Luglio 2016)

Ciao Iosola,

più o meno 17 anni fa mi sono trovato nella situazione di tuo marito.

Con mia sorpresa mia moglie decise di proseguire insieme, è stato un percorso durato anni, ma la riconciliazione mi sembra riuscita. Il suo modo di comportarsi nei miei confronti mi fa ritenere di essere stato perdonato, anche perchè negli ultimi due anni mi sono trovato in una situazione nella quale ho avuto bisogno del suo sostegno, ed una persona ancora rancorosa non sarebbe stata in grado di offrirmelo nello stesso modo in cui me l'ha offerto lei.

Tieni presente che ognuno di noi è fatto a suo modo, e per molti un tradimento equivale ad una corda spezzata, una volta accaduto non c'è ritorno. Questa è una ricerca che devi fare dentro te stessa, capire se puoi continuare o se è meglio chiuderla qui. Poi potrai valutare se il suo pentimento è sincero e se vi sono gli spazi per effettivamente ricominciare. Ma forzarti a muoverti in un certo modo non farà bene ne a te ne a lui, a lungo termine, quindi anche la tua voglia di continuare deve essere sincera e sentita.

Auguroni.


----------



## ipazia (21 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica un terapista. Pensa se dicesse, "ok, se vuole lo può strozzare".


...magari sperimenta un po' di psicologia inversa


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi che ti dica un terapista. Pensa se dicesse, "ok, se vuole lo può strozzare".


Si,ma non può nemmeno dire a mio marito che ad ogni mia domanda anche sulla fine del rotolo della carta igienica lui mi debba rispondere "mi dispiace"
Se questo mi bastasse ok,ma non credo che il mio eviscerare e voler sapere di quel "mi dispiace " saprebbero cosa farsene e mi pare che stia stretto anche a Iosola.
Questo per lei,per loro  è il periodo di notti insonni passate a parlare,parlare ancora parlare e non di monologhi e scuse.


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao Iosola,
> 
> più o meno 17 anni fa mi sono trovato nella situazione di tuo marito.
> 
> ...


Chi pensi abbia avuto un ruolo chiave nella tua situazione.Lei che ti ha perdonato o tu che hai saputo farti perdonare?
E ancora,lei ha deciso di continuare ma tu volevi la stessa cosa o hai scelto la via più "giusta " per il bene della famiglia ?


----------



## marietto (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Chi pensi abbia avuto un ruolo chiave nella tua situazione.Lei che ti ha perdonato o tu che hai saputo farti perdonare?
> E ancora,lei ha deciso di continuare ma tu volevi la stessa cosa o hai scelto la via più "giusta " per il bene della famiglia ?


Io ero pentito fin da subito, ma solo lei poteva dare il via al prosieguo della relazione, quindi restai sulle spine per qualche tempo.

Il ruolo chiave è tutto suo, io ho avuto il solo "merito" di fare fin da subito tutto quello che era necessario anche solo per farla sentire "tranquilla", tipo non uscire anche per occasioni banali se lei era agitata all'idea. Ma io non ho meriti, sono tutti di lei.

Se vuoi una relazione dettagliata della vicenda: sezione "Giochi e bellezza", thread "Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" parti 17 e 18 (più o meno pagina 10-11)


----------



## Lorella (21 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Ciao Iosolo. Leggendo la tua storia l'ho sentita talmente simile alla mia, che anche solo per questo mi sento di abbracciarti virtualmente. Consigli non te ne do, posso soltanto dirti che hai sicuramente bisogno di tempo. Ora sei nel bel mezzo della tempesta. La rabbia, il dolore, ti impediscono di avere quella lucidità che serve per poter prendere certe decisioni. Il comportamento di tuo marito, se davvero è pentito, ti aiuterà a capire se , al di là delle famiglia e dei figli, tra voi due c'è ancora un sentimento che valga la pena difendere, per cui valga la pena rimanere. Il percorso è lungo, ed in salita. Adesso non decidere niente, datti tempo. La ricostruzione, se ci sarà, sarà faticosissima. Dovrete volerla entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto,io questi terapisti che standardizzato ciò che si deve dire,fare,provare non li apprezzo particolarmente .
> Un marito che ad ogni mia richiesta di spiegazione mi rispondesse "mi dispiace" come un ebete,lo strozzerei.


Ma è una terapia. Serve a togliere lui dal centro e riportarci lei è la relazione presente e futura.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

*Io solo*

Quanto è durato il tradimento e con chi?


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è una terapia. Serve a togliere lui dal centro e riportarci lei è la relazione presente e futura.



Credo proprio di si. Fa rabbia non avere soddisfazione circa le proprie elucubrazioni  riguardanti il traditore, ma spostarsi su di sè è la cosa più saggia da fare, anche se c'è un tempo per tutto e forse per Iosolo (che abbraccio) un discorso del genere è prematuro. Forse per lei ora è il tempo che lui parli eccome, altro che "mi dispiace" e bon. Mi dispiace un piffero, sapessi a me 
Per me è necessario, non tanto per la quantità di informazioni che si possono accumulare che alla fine dei salmi pesano relativamente, che invece i due si piazzino uno davanti all'altro e si raccontino come individui e come coppia, finanche come tradito e traditore, fino a farsi seccare le corde vocali, fino alla rottura dell'ultimo piatto di casa se capita, fino a sfinimento e fino a che non si delinea un perimetro del tradimento entro il quale riuscire a racchiudere tutto quanto successo. Poi i mi dispiace a pioggia, poi. 

Il tradimento è un fatto, una rete nella quale si impiglia il passato e dalla quale filtra quello che sarà il futuro. L'idea di perdonare sembra un tradimento verso se stessi, una mancanza d'amore e di rispetto verso la propria persona di già ferita da Altro, un atto magnifico di cui non ci si sente capaci.. E perchè mai dovrebbe essere una necessità? Semmai serve a colui che ha sbagliato per riconsolidarsi e in casi di estrema zen-aggine a chi ha subito per liberarsi del fardello dell'odio e del rancore, ma a noi persone normali che ci frega di perdonare? Per me ri-trovare un equilibrio personale, anche in caso di ricostruzione della relazione, è la chiave. Sganciati dall'altro, saper camminare anche da soli pur apprezzando il farlo tenendosi per mano, bilanciare il proprio essere individuo a se stante e quello parte di una coppia.. E' un percorso lungo e faticoso che va fatto in relax, perfino godendo dei giorni bui, senza fretta, senza pretendere da se stessi l'impossibile, amandosi e amando (in generale).

Tempo, Iosolo, tempo. Abbi pazienza e rimani qui. Personalmente con quanto chi ci è passato prima di me mi ha donato ci ho accellerato tante elaborazioni che altrimenti starei ancora costruendo. La tua storia però è solo la tua, solo tu sai di che pasta è fatta, non lasciarti condizionare troppo e lavora sempre con i tuoi elementi, quelli che conosci solo tu. Buona fortuna


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Esattamente quello che intendevo.
Tu ora parli eccome,mi dici per filo e per segno che cavolo hai fatto quando pensavo fossi dal commercialista,quando pensavo stessi facendo un sopralluogo di lavoro,quando pensavo ti stessi bevendo una birra con gli amici...e mi dici tutto,tutta la verità perché se vuoi seppellire tutto,prima questo tutto lo racconti finche arrivo a vomitare per lo schifo e poi decido io se fare il funerale o no,non tu.
Se racconti le cose a metà poi per caso un giorno ti scappa o si scopre qualcosa di non raccontato e io riparto da zero e con me ci riparti pure tu da zero,io voglio sapere dove ti andavi ad infrattare,dove ti incontravi e tutto il resto,sopratutto il peggio perché è quello che devo elaborare.Se scopavi in macchina in mezzo ai campi dammi tempo di "vederti" nelle tue gesta e dire eggià ,quello è mio marito,bello stronzo.Se devo decidere di lasciarti il tuo posto nella mia vita devo sapere con quale elemento mi sto accompagnando .Io voglio sapere perché non sono eventi che riguardano la tua vita prima di incontrarmi per i quali potresti anche accampare il diritto della privacy,io voglio sapere perché sono successi mentre eravamo insieme,quindi riguarda anche la mia vita ,quella storia ha rubato attimi anche della mia vita che a saperlo avrei impregnato in modo più piacevole per me che non a lavarti le mutande da calarti dinnanzi alla facocera.Poi quando avrò demolito tutto puoi anche dirmi che ti dispiace finché hai fiato e voce.







Sono stata chiara ?:carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che intendevo.
> Tu ora parli eccome,mi dici per filo e per segno che cavolo hai fatto quando pensavo fossi dal commercialista,quando pensavo stessi facendo un sopralluogo di lavoro,quando pensavo ti stessi bevendo una birra con gli amici...e mi dici tutto,tutta la verità perché se vuoi seppellire tutto,prima questo tutto lo racconti finche arrivo a vomitare per lo schifo e poi decido io se fare il funerale o no,non tu.
> Se racconti le cose a metà poi per caso un giorno ti scappa o si scopre qualcosa di non raccontato e io riparto da zero e con me ci riparti pure tu da zero,io voglio sapere dove ti andavi ad infrattare,dove ti incontravi e tutto il resto,sopratutto il peggio perché è quello che devo elaborare.Se scopavi in macchina in mezzo ai campi dammi tempo di "vederti" nelle tue gesta e dire eggià ,quello è mio marito,bello stronzo.Se devo decidere di lasciarti il tuo posto nella mia vita devo sapere con quale elemento mi sto accompagnando .Io voglio sapere perché non sono eventi che riguardano la tua vita prima di incontrarmi per i quali potresti anche accampare il diritto della privacy,io voglio sapere perché sono successi mentre eravamo insieme,quindi riguarda anche la mia vita ,quella storia ha rubato attimi anche della mia vita che a saperlo avrei impregnato in modo più piacevole per me che non a lavarti le mutande da calarti dinnanzi alla facocera.Poi quando avrò demolito tutto puoi anche dirmi che ti dispiace finché hai fiato e voce.
> 
> ...


Io non ho mai avuto questa ossessione per i particolari. Sono già abbastanza quelli a cui sono arrivata da sola.
Ma non capisco questo bisogno. Cosa cambia se era in auto, al motel o su un prato?
Tanto ogni volta che era "dal commercialista " tradiva, anche se qualche volta ci sarà stato davvero.
Per me va accettata la realtà che ha tradito. E poi si deve decidere se è accettabile continuare con questa persona nuova o no.


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Io per decidere se ti rivoglio devo sapere come sei veramente e fin dove sei arrivato.Se fosse un seriale da botta e via ovvio,sarebbe superfluo ma se la storia era un rapporto più articolato e lungo con un coinvolgimento più profondo io devo sapere con cosa ho a che fare.Non ci sto a passare la vita a domandarmi se mentre fai sesso con me rimpiangi qualche performance spettacolare come spesso ho letto qui sul forum.Se c'è me lo dici e amen.
Ovvio che se decido di lasciarti non me ne può fregare di meno se copulavi vestito  da Batman appeso al lampadario.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io per decidere se ti rivoglio devo sapere come sei veramente e fin dove sei arrivato.Se fosse un seriale da botta e via ovvio,sarebbe superfluo ma se la storia era un rapporto più articolato e lungo con un coinvolgimento più profondo io devo sapere con cosa ho a che fare.Non ci sto a passare la vita a domandarmi se mentre fai sesso con me rimpiangi qualche performance spettacolare come spesso ho letto qui sul forum.Se c'è me lo dici e amen.
> Ovvio che se decido di lasciarti non me ne può fregare di meno se copulavi vestito  da Batman appeso al lampadario.


Ma cosa cambia in quale parcheggio?


----------



## Andrea Lila (21 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io per decidere se ti rivoglio devo sapere come sei veramente e fin dove sei arrivato.Se fosse un seriale da botta e via ovvio,sarebbe superfluo ma se la storia era un rapporto più articolato e lungo con un coinvolgimento più profondo io devo sapere con cosa ho a che fare.Non ci sto a passare la vita a domandarmi se mentre fai sesso con me rimpiangi qualche performance spettacolare come spesso ho letto qui sul forum.Se c'è me lo dici e amen.



Tutto ciò però deve avere un tempo e ad un certo punto lo stop, se si decide di rimanere insieme, va dato (secondo me), tanto ci saranno un milione di fatti e fatterelli, sensazioni ed emozioni che fanno parte della loro storia, magari pure svaniti nel tempo, che tu (e io e chiunque altro non l'abbia vissuta) NON saprai mai. Giusto cercare di capire con cosa si è avuto a che fare (lo dici a me che finchè non mi sono consumata le unghie sul fondo del barile non mi sono arresa) ma quando si è delineato qualcosa di piuttosto preciso lo si guarda, ci si sputa sopra e si aprono le tende a ciò che è adesso e a ciò che sarà. Se se ne è capaci. E sta tutto là, in quello sputo (che schiffo amisci ).


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Magari cambia solo che in quel parcheggio non ci vado più.
Ho caldeggiato anche la vendita della suo  bel Suv che adorava.Il bordello di due amanti non mi rappresenta come auto di famiglia.Io purtroppo dò un'anima agli oggetti e spesso riesco anche a dare un colore agli odori quindi per me le sfumature contano eccome.
Mio marito per esempio se la situazione fosse inversa non vorrebbe sapere nulla.Lui non è in grado o meglio lo è scarsamente di elaborare,lui si salva rimuovendo (ad un certo punto infatti con i problemi di coppia ha rimosso anche il fatto di avere una moglie ) questo atteggiamento glie è rimasto dall'adolescenza quando faceva finta che i suoi non si stessero menando,e che tutto ciò che vedeva e sentiva,se non ci pensava non esisteva.Questo suo modo ha creato non pochi problemi perché tutto glielo si doveva tirare fuori con le pinze,leggergli nel pensiero e nel momento che mi sono scocciata ha risolto trovando qualcuna disposta a fare la parte.
Ora si racconta più di me che io di leggere nel pensiero non ne ho più voglia.
A casa mia invece si parlava ,si raccontava e si ragionava su tutto ,anche le sfumature facevano parte del racconto e questo mi è rimasto


----------



## mistral (21 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tutto ciò però deve avere un tempo e ad un certo punto lo stop, se si decide di rimanere insieme, va dato (secondo me), tanto ci saranno un milione di fatti e fatterelli, sensazioni ed emozioni che fanno parte della loro storia, magari pure svaniti nel tempo, che tu (e io e chiunque altro non l'abbia vissuta) NON saprai mai. Giusto cercare di capire con cosa si è avuto a che fare (lo dici a me che finchè non mi sono consumata le unghie sul fondo del barile non mi sono arresa) ma quando si è delineato qualcosa di piuttosto preciso lo si guarda, ci si sputa sopra e si aprono le tende a ciò che è adesso e a ciò che sarà. Se se ne è capaci. E sta tutto là, in quello sputo (che schiffo amisci ).


Ma infatti,io parlo di un determinato lasso di tempo.
C'ho altro da fare per il resto della vita che non nutrirmi della cacca d'altri.
Comunque i fatterelli non mi interessano ma se emerge una cosa come quella che ti ho detto in MP ieri.....ecco,magari quella era meglio se me la dicevi prima che mi capitasse di scoprirla che ci metto un attimo a riprendere il discorso


----------



## Leda (22 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma infatti,io parlo di un determinato lasso di tempo.
> C'ho altro da fare per il resto della vita che non nutrirmi della cacca d'altri.
> Comunque i fatterelli non mi interessano ma se emerge una cosa come quella che ti ho detto in MP ieri.....ecco,magari quella era meglio se me la dicevi prima che mi capitasse di scoprirla che ci metto un attimo a riprendere il discorso



Mistral, non offenderti per favore se te lo dico, ma se da un lato mi piace il tuo piglio deciso, dall'altro spesso quando ti leggo mi sembra di sentire una mamma che parla del figlio :blank:


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

Si ,il mio tono perentorio è voluto,normalmente sono molto pacata ,mi piace ragionare e non urlare.Detesto le scenate e chi le fa.Diciamo che qui non sento il bisogno di mettere freni o facciata,forse tu non sai a grandi linee la mia storia quindi te la riassumo.
Diciamo che per troppo tempo ho lasciato che mio marito continuasse a fare l'adolescente.Sapevo la sua storia per averla in parte vissuta ,lui non ha avuto un'adolescenza decente almeno finché suo padre è stato in vita.Poi se l'è ripresa con gli interessi e io l'ho assecondato accollandomi tutta la parte ferma e responsabile della coppia prima e di tre figli poi ,per me era una coccola nei suoi confronti.Con il matrimonio e i figli la mia vita è ovviamente stata ribaltata ,la sua non è cambiata quasi di una virgola.Ha continuato ( e io gliel'ho lasciato fare ) con tutte le sue passioni e le sue esagerazioni,pensavo che prima o poi si sarebbe reso conto da solo ma mi sbagliavo.Quando i figli hanno aumentato la loro autonomia crescendo,mi sono resa conto che avevo un quarto figlio che non cresceva e non un compagno responsabile su cui fare affidamento.Mi amava sicuramente tantissimo e lo dimostrava ma responsabilità zero.Ho smesso di andargli incontro ,manifestando il mio disappunto ed è finita con un tradimento perché lui riteneva di essere stato abbandonato da me.Era abituato a ricevere sempre tutte le cure .Mea culpa per essere arrivata oltre il limite.
Ciò che ho scritto e i toni,raccontano la rottura della diga del tempo in cui il tradimento venne a galla,aveva dimostrato di comportarsi da ragazzino e da tale l'ho trattato ma nemmeno all'epoca ho usato toni simili anche perché lui stava malissimo e non lo volevo certo morto.E' un modo per descrivere a Iosola che siamo stati tutti incazzatissimi nelle prime fasi.
Ora ti assicuro che mio marito è diventato un uomo non solo all'anagrafe e spesso,anche troppo,mi stupisce in positivo.Ma è un percorso che ha fatto da solo,magari l'input sono state le mie sberle verbali ma il resto lo ha fatto e lo sta facendo da solo,con il mio assoluto apprezzamento.
Capisco che scrivendo ,chi legge non puo immaginare che certe cose si stiano magari dicendo in tono canzonatorio,questo lo preciso per Iosola,non vorrei che lo,prendesse come istigazione all'omicidio.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

Buongiorno a tutti, 
e intanto grazie mille delle vostre risposte è un caldo abbraccio virtuale che fa bene. 

La scelta del terapista non l'ho mai condivisa e glielo detto, lui mi ha detto di avere fiducia in lui e che è ora di capire che il passato appartiene al passato... ma a me non ha convinto. Il passato è parte di me, parte di noi e ciò che determina l'uomo e la donna che saremo non può essere accantonato anche se capisco il suo voler mettermi un freno. Volevo delle risposte da mio marito, tante, alcune le ho ottenute, altre mio marito dice di non averle... 

Ha avuto una storia con la collega. Iniziata prima del suo momento di pausa? dopo? non lo so. Lui dice dopo. Il suo avvicinamento è stato sicuramente precedente alla rottura, una bugia scoperta qualche mese prima, e forse prendere una sospensione come marito è stato per lui come darsi "via libera" per provare altre cose.
Peccato che lo facesse all'oscuro da me! Continuavamo a vivere come una "allegra famigliola" anzi cercavamo, almeno così mi sembrava, di fare qualche passo per avvicinarsi. Cene più ricercate cucinando insieme, trovare dei spazi da dedicarci al di fuori dei bimbi, piccole gite. Nella mia testa ogni passo era avvicinarsi un po', per lui non lo so. Forse pensava al loro prossimo incontro, ai loro momenti insieme... non lo so. L'inganno di quei giorni mi uccide, perchè ricordo quanta aspettativa, dolore e sopportazione provavo in quei momenti e per lui invece era solo una falsa! 
Lui dice che è stato quasi tutto "virtuale", che non è stata una vera relazione, ma ci sono stati solo incontri sporadici... quanti non lo so. Due sicuri, le volte che lui ha ammesso di esserci stato insieme. Ma da voi ho letto che i traditori hanno la regola del due quindi non è molto attendibile. 
Lui mi ha giurato che non era amore, ne innamoramento, ma non sa nemmeno lui che gli è preso probabilmente il momento del "coglione" così dice. Mi dice che cerco risposte che nemmeno lui sa darmi. Tutto e niente. E' stato solo un coglione. Io ero distante e lui ha fatto una cazzata immensa, sembrava che a me non interessasse quello che facevo, questo mi dice. Per me sono solo le sue giustificazioni.
Tutte queste risposte sono state tirate per i capelli, tra urla e pianti, prima e dopo il terapista. Ma le parole del terapista ora è come se fossero il suo "alibi" per non parlare e ogni parola devo cacciarla con la forza. Mi ha detto che anche a lui pesa non parlarne che da quello che dico mi faccio dei film che in realtà non sono mai esistiti ma secondo lui è giusto chiudere con il passato perchè non ci permette di andare avanti ed è evidente che mi fa solo male e che visto che abbiamo scelto il percorso del terapista dobbiamo seguire i suoi consigli... io però non sono ancora soddisfatta e contravvenendo ad ogni regola ho fatto un patto con lui: tra un anno mi dirà tutto e risponderà a ogni mia domanda e lui ha accettato (ve l'ho detto che è il pentito perfetto!). Non lo so se tra un anno ancora vorrò sapere, e cosa vorrò sapere ma sapere che non resterò all'oscuro per sempre ma che è solo questione di tempo mi consola. 

Il pentito perfetto, la "parte del pentito", credo che ipazia mi chiedeva perchè ho scritto così... credo ci siano più motivi ma mentre lo scrivevo è esattamente quello che pensavo. Sarà che ho letto che molti traditori subito dopo la scoperta (ma mai prima attenzione) sono assolutamente pentiti. L'istante subito dopo. Ecco il perchè del ruolo: 
sembra quasi una maschera indossata in tutta fretta, prima il coglione che scrive parole d'amore all'amante e subito dopo il devastato pentito. Perchè??
Lui è ha fatto tutto quello che ho chiesto: il terapista, ha chiesto il trasferimento, il suo cellulare è sempre in vista, risponde e/o haa risposto a quasi tutte le mie domande sul presente, mi dice che mi ama, mi coccola, mi dice che sta soffrendo... insomma fa tutto quello che ora in suo potere "posso cambiare il presente e il futuro ma non cambiare il passato" mi dice continuamente"
Nel suo ruolo è perfetto ma c'è un ma. Il mio ma è che non gli credo totalmente o non credo a questo repentino cambiamento o forse non accetto che fino a poco fa lui si è comportato esattamente al contrario. Mi dice che è pentito e che è stata una cazzata e io dentro di me penso "idiota potevi pensarci prima", mi dice che ama solo me e io penso "il tuo amore ha la profondità di una pozzanghera", mi dice che non voleva farmi soffrire e io penso "e mentre prendevi appuntamento con lei per scopartela a cosa stavi pensando?!" 
Pentirsi dopo è facile. Intanto il tuo giro di giostra lo hai fatto. Hai rovinato quello che era e non sarà mai più uguale a prima, mai più. Hai camminato inesorabilmente verso quell'errore, non è stato un attimo, ma un passo dopo l'altro. Pentirsi dopo è facile no?! 

Scusate se mi sono dilungata probabilmente avrei altri milioni di cose da dire, anche in risposta a tutti gli altri, ma per ora mi fermo qui 

Grazie, io solo


----------



## Ultimo (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Rimanere o andarsene non credo risolva la tua situazione. Hai da affrontare un percorso totalmente soggettivo. Sicuramente in tante sfumature la tua storia come la mia o come quella degli altri è simile. Starà nella vita di tutti i vostri giorni affrontare nella vostra maniera non solo il dolore ma la trasformazione quasi totale di certezze che non lo sono più, devi evolverti, dovete evolvervi e ritrovarvi in qualche maniera, o altro ancora che deciderete. 
Nel mentre se vuoi, qua, puoi anche svalvolare di brutto sfogandoti ed anche sbagliando di brutto. chi c'è passato ti comprende eccome, e nella sua maniera starà ad interagire con te.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari cambia solo che in quel parcheggio non ci vado più.
> Ho caldeggiato anche la vendita della suo  bel Suv che adorava.Il bordello di due amanti non mi rappresenta come auto di famiglia.Io purtroppo dò un'anima agli oggetti e spesso riesco anche a dare un colore agli odori quindi per me le sfumature contano eccome.
> *Mio marito per esempio se la situazione fosse inversa non vorrebbe sapere nulla.Lui non è in grado o meglio lo è scarsamente di elaborare,lui si salva rimuovendo (ad un certo punto infatti con i problemi di coppia ha rimosso anche il fatto di avere una moglie ) questo atteggiamento glie è rimasto dall'adolescenza quando faceva finta che i suoi non si stessero menando,e che tutto ciò che vedeva e sentiva,se non ci pensava non esisteva.Questo suo modo ha creato non pochi problemi perché tutto glielo si doveva tirare fuori con le pinze,leggergli nel pensiero e nel momento che mi sono scocciata ha risolto trovando qualcuna disposta a fare la parte.*
> Ora si racconta più di me che io di leggere nel pensiero non ne ho più voglia.
> A casa mia invece si parlava ,si raccontava e si ragionava su tutto ,anche le sfumature facevano parte del racconto e questo mi è rimasto


In grassetto, ho ritrovato il mio di marito sai. 
Lui rimuove. Ha rimosso anche i suoi sbagli ora.
Quando la quotidianità, i figli piccoli e forse la vita stessa non mi ha più permesso di dare il 100% nel rapporto, lui non si è sforzato a tirarmi fuori dal mio angoletto no lui ha scelto la strada che pensava più facile... quella senza responsabilità, pensieri e urla di bambini e senza probabilmente di una moglie che si era purtroppo lasciata andare. 
Ma se non dovevi essere lì in quei momenti, quando???! Sei tu che hai promesso nel bene e nel male...impegnandoti alla fedeltà, e poi alla prima difficoltà ti infili nelle cosce di una altra???? Che uomo sei??? E se era più grave? una malattia, un problema economico? non sei un uomo sei rimasto solo un bambino scemo... 

Scusate lo sfogo, ma purtroppo c'è ancora tanta rabbia. Quando passerà? E se non passa come si ricostruisce?


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> e intanto grazie mille delle vostre risposte è un caldo abbraccio virtuale che fa bene.
> 
> La scelta del terapista non l'ho mai condivisa e glielo detto, lui mi ha detto di avere fiducia in lui e che è ora di capire che il passato appartiene al passato... ma a me non ha convinto. Il passato è parte di me, parte di noi e ciò che determina l'uomo e la donna che saremo non può essere accantonato anche se capisco il suo voler mettermi un freno. Volevo delle risposte da mio marito, tante, alcune le ho ottenute, altre mio marito dice di non averle...
> ...


I neretti: è questo che ti arrabbia, che ti fa non poter perdonarlo. Per perdonare devi capire che devi perdonare. Minimizzare quello che c'è stato con l'altra è tentare di usare una scorciatoia molto paracula.
Il sottolineato: io se fossi in te non gli chiederei ne gli imporrei niente. Ritrarti, chiuderti in te, non "calcolarlo" è un tuo diritto. Ha voluto la libertà e il giro di giostra? ok, faccia lui il percorso per guadagnarsi il tuo perdono, senza che tu lo deva portare per mano eccheccavolo. Che così abdica della sua volontà: prima era un coglione, adesso è un bravo bimbo. E sei tu che devi fare l'adulta la razionale, prenderti il peso delle decisioni. E no. Se non lo porti per mano nel suo percorso, e ti concentri su di te, le tue necessità, il tuo diritto di sentirti incazzata, sola, autonoma dei suoi comportamenti, anche lui cambierà atteggiamento. E non ti tratterà da morbosa perché vuoi sapere e capire. Avrà paura di perderti. É il minimo che deve fronteggiare. Non tentare di proteggerlo da questo, o non ne uscirai.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> I neretti: è questo che ti arrabbia, che ti fa non poter perdonarlo. Per perdonare devi capire che devi perdonare. Minimizzare quello che c'è stato con l'altra è tentare di usare una scorciatoia molto paracula.
> Il sottolineato: io se fossi in te non gli chiederei ne gli imporrei niente. Ritrarti, chiuderti in te, non "calcolarlo" è un tuo diritto. Ha voluto la libertà e il giro di giostra? ok, faccia lui il percorso per guadagnarsi il tuo perdono, senza che tu lo deva portare per mano eccheccavolo. Che così abdica della sua volontà: prima era un coglione, adesso è un bravo bimbo. E sei tu che devi fare l'adulta la razionale, prenderti il peso delle decisioni. E no. Se non lo porti per mano nel suo percorso, e ti concentri su di te, le tue necessità, il tuo diritto di sentirti incazzata, sola, autonoma dei suoi comportamenti, anche lui cambierà atteggiamento. E non ti tratterà da morbosa perché vuoi sapere e capire. Avrà paura di perderti. É il minimo che deve fronteggiare. Non tentare di proteggerlo da questo, o non ne uscirai.


Ciao drusilla, 
forse hai ragione, sono di nuovo io che trascino il rapporto devo cambiare rotta. 
Ma sai l'ultima volta che ho smesso di trascinare che è successo? Lui mi ha abbandonato, lui è scappato. E ha rovinato tutto. 
Dalla prima bugia al mio aprire il cellulare sono passati mesi. Mesi di tormento, sospetto e speranza... ma non riuscivo ad aprire quel cellulare perchè lì avrei avuto le mie risposte e forse non ero pronta a sopportarle. Non ero pronta a perderlo... 

Oggi mi chiedo se sono pronta a perderlo. Non lo so. 
A volte si, a volte no. A volte mi comporto come una pazza bipolare. Lo bacio, lo accarezzo, faccio l'amore con lui e il momento dopo lo odio più di prima. Non gli dico ti amo ma voglio che lui me lo dica. Non gli dico mi manchi ma pretendo che lui lo faccia. 
Cerco di legarlo a me, di essere sempre abbastanza equilibrata tra l'incazzatura e la riappacificazione perchè lui rimanga in quel limbo e probabilmente ci rimanga anch'io. 
Non lo voglio perdere e sono così incazzata con me stessa per questo. 
Possibile che non ho ancora capito la lezione?! Se lui scapperà di nuovo vuol dire che è meglio così no? dovrei pensare solo a me stessa ma quanto è dura trovare un equilibrio nei miei pensieri.


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao drusilla,
> forse hai ragione, sono di nuovo io che trascino il rapporto devo cambiare rotta.
> Ma sai l'ultima volta che ho smesso di trascinare che è successo? Lui mi ha abbandonato, lui è scappato. E ha rovinato tutto.
> Dalla prima bugia al mio aprire il cellulare sono passati mesi. Mesi di tormento, sospetto e speranza... ma non riuscivo ad aprire quel cellulare perchè lì avrei avuto le mie risposte e forse non ero pronta a sopportarle. Non ero pronta a perderlo...
> ...


Molto capibile. Ma adesso è più urgente per te non perdere te stessa. Non sei serena, sei in un vortice. Secondo me ti sarebbe salutare metterlo consciamente da parte, il più possibile, nei tuoi pensieri. E comportarti come ti va, anche da pazza schizofrenica :sonar:. Non mettere in atto strategie, non limitarti nella paura di perderlo. Sta con te, ha scelto te. Parti da questo. E fa quello che ti pare, anche scopartelo e poi ringhiargli. Sono fasi che dovrai passare, comunque, non puoi saltarle.


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> I neretti: è questo che ti arrabbia, che ti fa non poter perdonarlo. Per perdonare devi capire che devi perdonare. Minimizzare quello che c'è stato con l'altra è tentare di usare una scorciatoia molto paracula.
> Il sottolineato: io se fossi in te non gli chiederei ne gli imporrei niente. Ritrarti, chiuderti in te, non "calcolarlo" è un tuo diritto. Ha voluto la libertà e il giro di giostra? ok, faccia lui il percorso per guadagnarsi il tuo perdono, senza che tu lo deva portare per mano eccheccavolo. Che così abdica della sua volontà: prima era un coglione, adesso è un bravo bimbo. E sei tu che devi fare l'adulta la razionale, prenderti il peso delle decisioni. E no. Se non lo porti per mano nel suo percorso, e ti concentri su di te, le tue necessità, il tuo diritto di sentirti incazzata, sola, autonoma dei suoi comportamenti, anche lui cambierà atteggiamento. E non ti tratterà da morbosa perché vuoi sapere e capire. Avrà paura di perderti. É il minimo che deve fronteggiare. Non tentare di proteggerlo da questo, o non ne uscirai.



Esatto,io ho passato mesi a non muovere un dito per cambiare il mio sentire.Ero convinta e lo sono che soltanto lui dovesse lavorare credibilmente per riparare il suo danno.
Io mi sono limitata ad ascoltare o meglio a tirare con le pinze ciò che lo aveva fatto star male,quella sensazione di abbandono e deprezzamento che percepiva nei suoi confronti e che "giustamente " ha trovato nella donna perfetta di turno ,perfetta per lui perche immagino che il di lei marito non avrebbe la stessa opinione.Cio che mi attribuiva era vero ma aveva anche una motivazione,non reggevo piu il suo suo egoismo infantile.Lui riteneva di aver bisogno di un certo tipo di donna e io di un uomo.
Il mio sforzo è stato di prendere atto che forse anche io avevo esagerato nei modi per scuoterlo e piano piano ho cercato di fargli sentire che è importante per me nel modo in cui a lui piace sentirselo dire e dimostrare e come in effetti è.
A sua discolpa devo dire che mai mi ha addossato colpe (che pure avevo),da un lato poteva andare bene ma dall'altro mi infastidiva perché avrei preferito un'analisi sincera su di noi e non un semplice "è tutta colpa mia".Il confronto viscerale poi comunque c'è stato eccome.


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> In grassetto, ho ritrovato il mio di marito sai.
> Lui rimuove. Ha rimosso anche i suoi sbagli ora.
> Quando la quotidianità, i figli piccoli e forse la vita stessa non mi ha più permesso di dare il 100% nel rapporto, lui non si è sforzato a tirarmi fuori dal mio angoletto no lui ha scelto la strada che pensava più facile... quella senza responsabilità, pensieri e urla di bambini e senza probabilmente di una moglie che si era purtroppo lasciata andare.
> Ma se non dovevi essere lì in quei momenti, quando???! Sei tu che hai promesso nel bene e nel male...impegnandoti alla fedeltà, e poi alla prima difficoltà ti infili nelle cosce di una altra???? Che uomo sei??? E se era più grave? una malattia, un problema economico? non sei un uomo sei rimasto solo un bambino scemo...
> ...



Rimuovere il tradimento....quello,proprio non gliel'ho permesso.Anzi ,mai come allora ha dovuto guardarsi dentro.
Io ho messo in conto che la rabbia riguardo al tradimento magari non passerà mai o almeno mai del tutto.
Potrebbe passare solo se lo lasciassi e lui non facesse più parte della mia vita allora credo che diventerebbe una figura neutra.
Ma non ti preoccupare ,questa rabbia che ti circonda e pervade ogni cellula prima o poi sparirà e prima inizi a pensare solo a te stessa e al tuo benessere prima avverrà .Anzi,questa rabbia può dimostrarsi addirittura utile per il tuo futuro,ti fa riappropriare di te e dei tuoi bisogni,ti mette al centro.Mantenere un po di questo egoismo ti metterà al riparo dal compiere lo stesso errore di metterti in secondo piano fino a farti calpestare.Ricordo quel periodo come quello con il massimo egoismo che abbia mai avuto,libera di pensare solo al mio benessere.Potendo,rifarsi il guardaroba ,per stare sul banale,può aiutare molto.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Esatto,io ho passato mesi a non muovere un dito per cambiare il mio sentire.Ero convinta e lo sono che soltanto lui dovesse lavorare credibilmente per riparare il suo danno.
> Io mi sono limitata ad ascoltare o meglio a tirare con le pinze ciò che lo aveva fatto star male,quella sensazione di abbandono e deprezzamento che percepiva nei suoi confronti e che "giustamente " ha trovato nella donna perfetta di turno ,perfetta per lui perche immagino che il di lei marito non avrebbe la stessa opinione.Cio che mi attribuiva era vero ma aveva anche una motivazione,non reggevo piu il suo suo egoismo infantile.Lui riteneva di aver bisogno di un certo tipo di donna e io di un uomo.
> Il mio sforzo è stato di prendere atto che forse anche io avevo esagerato nei modi per scuoterlo e piano piano ho cercato di fargli sentire che è importante per me nel modo in cui a lui piace sentirselo dire e dimostrare e come in effetti è.
> *A sua discolpa devo dire che mai mi ha addossato colpe (che pure avevo),da un lato poteva andare bene ma dall'altro mi infastidiva perché avrei preferito un'analisi sincera su di noi e non un semplice "è tutta colpa mia".Il confronto viscerale poi comunque c'è stato eccome.*


*
*
Sai nemmeno lui lo ha mai fatto! Lo hanno fatto gli altri (gli altri poi... lo psicologo e la mia più sincera amica e sorella l'uniche che conosco tutta la verità) e forse questo mi manca. 
Cioè non è che penso che lui abbia ragione, ci sono tanti modi per risolvere una crisi e la sua è quella che ha fatto più schifo, ma ha volte vorrei che lui si giustificasse e che quelle giustificazioni possano diventare anche le mie. Ma forse mi farebbero arrabbiare ancora di più non lo so... 

Sento la sua impazienza verso il mio atteggiamento anche se lui raramente me lo dice ma mi rendo conto inoltre che la mia incazzatura non permette di avere serenità in casa e come al solito a risentirne siamo tutti, bimbi compresi. Non riesco nemmeno a godermi a pieno i miei bimbi... sono sempre così amareggiata. E incolpo anche lui di questo e lui mi dice che devo scindere le due cose e non capisce che non ho l'interruttore se sono giù, se non sto bene, non riesco a fingere (a differenza di lui aggiungerei) ma alla fine mi sento comunque in difetto, ma non con lui ma con loro. Possibile che non riesco ad essere abbastanza brava come madre da non riuscire a gioire di e con loro?! 
Leggevo sempre nel forum che la soluzione giusta in questi casi sia sparire per un po'. Lasciarsi qualche mese... ma purtroppo con i bimbi sarebbe così complicato. Non impossibile è vero ma tanto complicato.


----------



## Lorella (22 Luglio 2016)

Non sei pazza, nè bipolare. Sei nel pieno di un casino immane che sconvolge l'esistenza di chiunque lo abbia provato. Quindi, tutto nella norma, tranquilla. Per quanto riguarda la rabbia......passa anche quella con il tempo. Non completamente, ci saranno ancora dei momenti in cui avrai voglia di spaccare qualche oggetto e magari la sua faccia, ma saranno sempre più distanziati. Troverai un pò di respiro, che probabilmente adesso non hai.
Le colleghe, poi dico io, anzichè scopare con uomini sposati, non possono pensare a lavorare??????? Sfogo personale, anche nel mio caso c'è di mezzo la collega! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## drusilla (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> [/B]
> Sai nemmeno lui lo ha mai fatto! Lo hanno fatto gli altri (gli altri poi... lo psicologo e la mia più sincera amica e sorella l'uniche che conosco tutta la verità) e forse questo mi manca.
> Cioè non è che penso che lui abbia ragione, ci sono tanti modi per risolvere una crisi e la sua è quella che ha fatto più schifo, ma ha volte vorrei che lui si giustificasse e che quelle giustificazioni possano diventare anche le mie. Ma forse mi farebbero arrabbiare ancora di più non lo so...
> 
> ...


Non glielo devi permettere che dopo averti aperto il baratro sotto i tuoi piedi si permette pure di dire come devi reagire alla merda che hai mangiato. Lasciaglielo chiaro, questo. Senza scenate, ma con fermezza. E non permettergli di insinuare minimamente che non sei una buona madre perché non riesci a perdonare. Alza paletti fermi chiari e sereni su questo.


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

Ma figuriamoci...io mi sono persa almeno un anno o più della mia vita.Manco mi ricordo più se ero viva o morta,la cura dei figli andava in automatico,si limitava all'indispensabile e questo ha creato non pochi problemi in un periodo,l'adolescenza già di per se difficile.Non ti sentire in colpa,mettiti in testa che sei malata, ti hanno sparato una raffica di mitra al petto poco importa che le ferite le veda solo tu,tu sai come  ti senti quindi tuo marito farebbe meglio a tenersi il disagio di non vederti sprizzare gioia da tutti i pori,deve solo limitarsi a pregare tutti i santi.
Mettitelo in testa e fallo capire anche a lui.Ora ci sei te in cima alla scala delle priorità perché se tu scoppi,addio all'immagine della famiglia felice.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> e intanto grazie mille delle vostre risposte è un caldo abbraccio virtuale che fa bene.
> 
> La scelta del terapista non l'ho mai condivisa e glielo detto, lui mi ha detto di avere fiducia in lui e che è ora di capire che il passato appartiene al passato... ma a me non ha convinto. Il passato è parte di me, parte di noi e ciò che determina l'uomo e la donna che saremo non può essere accantonato anche se capisco il suo voler mettermi un freno. Volevo delle risposte da mio marito, tante, alcune le ho ottenute, altre mio marito dice di non averle...
> ...


Cara Iosolo,
è vero che questo tipo di storie si assomigliano un po' tutte, reazioni dell'una e dell'altra parte (la tua avrei potuto scriverla io tranquillamente con le stesse parole) comprese, ma non perdere di vista proprio la tua con le sue peculiarità. 
Credo che questo per te sia "il" momento di confusione supremo con quel senso di frustrazione diffusa dato anche dal trincerarsi di tuo marito dietro il paravento dell'errore umano. E ci sta che sia sincero, e ci sta anche che lui stesso non sappia trovare il bandolo della matassa, da dove è cominciato tutto e perchè.
 Forse non se lo chiede neanche, non vuole chiederselo. 
Forse le risposte che potrebbe darsi e che intuisce solamente gli rimandano un'immagine di se stesso, di una parte di sè che è il primo a detestare e che non ha il coraggio di affrontare. 
Forse è tutto preso dall'affrontare te, la tua rabbia e la tua delusione.
 Forse questo è già troppo per lui e le sue risorse le spende tutte in quel fronteggiare le conseguenze della sua coglionaggine.

Non ho consigli da darti. Personalmente mi sono molto ascoltata, ho fatto cose che nessuno mi avrebbe mai consigliato di fare ma che io sentivo giuste per me. Non mi sono arresa fino a che tutta la verità che è consentito conoscere a qualcuno che comunque quella storia non l'ha vissuta in prima persona non mi si è parata davanti: per me sapere di cosa stava discutendo era il punto dal quale ripartire seriamente. Ho sentito anche l'altra campana, quella dell'amante, l'ho sovrapposta all'altra faccia della medaglia e impacchettato il tutto, collocato nella sezione della mia vita nella quale stazionano i pacchetti che mai avrei voluto ricevere ma che il destino mi ha riservato. Li guardo e mi appartengono anche quelli, mi sono serviti per arricchire la mia rete di sinapsi; a volte li ho usati, come dicevo ad un'amica del forum al telefono tempo fa, solo come contenitori sui quali salire per guardare da un po' più in alto, altre esalano da qualche fessura ancora un certo fetore che mi disturba, ma è la pasta di cui sono fatti, e passa anche quello.


Ti ho già parlato di tempo, e col tempo (perdona il gioco di parole) tante cose che ora sono solo fantasmi confusi ti appariranno con forme delineate, e allora saprai cosa è meglio per te; per quanto mi riguarda posso dirti che tutto ciò che era irrisolto nella mia mente, le millemila domande che ti poni e anche altre che potrai facilmente immaginare, l'ho dovuto analizzare pezzo per pezzo per poterlo collocare in un quadro dal quale fosse possibile un nuovo investimento per il futuro. Personalmente non ho lasciato neanche un dettaglio a marcire senza scoprirne l'origine, ma questa sono io e magari per altri nella mia situazione non funziona così, ad esempio una mia amica ha divorziato senza voler conoscere neanche un particolare, gli è bastato quello che sapeva e che vedeva.

Per quanto riguarda il terapeuta ho preferito farmi il mio percorso da sola; lui sarebbe venuto se io glielo avessi chiesto, ma dev'essere una sua necessità, non mia (per lui). Lui ha scelto di ragionare per conto proprio e con me, io mi sono confrontata su più fronti e con persone diverse e sono ben felice di averlo fatto. Ora non sono proprio tutte rose e fiori e le spine, a dirla tutta, se capita sono io a spargerle. A volte ho la sensazione che sia un equilibrio precario basato sul suo pentimento e sulla mia dabbenaggine, ma poi passa, lo guardo negli occhi e so che lui è lui. Lo riconosco nonostante il tradimento, e questo mi basta per continuare ad amarlo. Ciò è oggi e ora, domani non so 



drusilla ha detto:


> Non glielo devi permettere che dopo averti aperto il baratro sotto i tuoi piedi si permette pure di dire come devi reagire alla merda che hai mangiato. Lasciaglielo chiaro, questo. Senza scenate, ma con fermezza. E non permettergli di insinuare minimamente che non sei una buona madre perché non riesci a perdonare. Alza paletti fermi chiari e sereni su questo.


Quotissimo. Quello di lui è un tentativo estremo e puerile di manipolazione atto soprattutto (secondo me) alla sua difesa e all'incapacità di muoversi diversamente. Le tue reazioni, Iosolo, sono lecite e funzionali al tuo benessere, non foss'altro come sfogo, non gli consentire di privartene; hai il diritto di reagire come credi, non può pretendere pure che ti muova come secondo lui sarebbe giusto. Anche mio marito tentò qualcosa di simile, tipo s'incazzava se io esageravo facendomi pure sentire in colpa perchè non avevo reazioni "mature", e ci è pure riuscito qualche volta. Poi gli ho comunicato, come dice Drusilla, con calma e fermezza, come stavano le cose, e che non doveva permettersi, anche, di darmi direttive. Che pensasse alle sue di reazioni, prima, durante e dopo il tradimento. E col tempo, benedetto tempo, non ci ha più provato.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

Ogni storia, anche simili sono tutte diverse, mi portano a riflessioni nuove.
Iosolo ha ragione tuo marito a dire di separare i ruoli. Hai ragione tu a essere tutta intera.
Ma le persone non sono tutte uguali e non è questione di uomini e donne e forse neanche di individui, forse dipende anche da periodi e circostanze.
Non sto dicendo che tu debba scinderti, ma che tu debba fare uno sforzo intellettuale per comprendere che è possibile scindersi.
Probabilmente lui è sincero quando dice che si sente un coglione, come si sarebbe sentito se avesse preso un giorno di ferie a tua insaputa per andare a giocare a calcetto.
Puoi considerare la possibilità che lui ci stesse realmente provando ma che per farlo avesse bisogno di sentire di essere ancora seduttivo. Magari tu sei andata dal parrucchiere e lui ha fatto il pirla con la collega. Può essere?
Certamente un'altra relazione rompe il NOI (tu non mi conosci e non sai che sono una pluritradita, quindi so cosa provi) ma cerca di separare quella parte di lui.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Cara Iosolo,
> è vero che questo tipo di storie si assomigliano un po' tutte, reazioni dell'una e dell'altra parte (la tua avrei potuto scriverla io tranquillamente con le stesse parole) comprese, ma non perdere di vista proprio la tua con le sue peculiarità.
> Credo che questo per te sia "il" momento di confusione supremo con quel senso di frustrazione diffusa dato anche dal trincerarsi di tuo marito dietro il paravento dell'errore umano. E ci sta che sia sincero, e ci sta anche che lui stesso non sappia trovare il bandolo della matassa, da dove è cominciato tutto e perchè.
> Forse non se lo chiede neanche, non vuole chiederselo.
> ...


Grazie cara, 
le tue parole sono molto preziose soprattutto vedere che tu continui ad amare tuo marito. Sciocca io ma non voglio pensare che questo schifo che sento sia per sempre... anche se ora sembra proprio così. La tua testimonianza mi da speranza. 

Per il resto è dura. Credevo anch'io che entrare nella loro storia con testa, mani e piedi e scoprire ogni dettaglio mi avrebbe fatto stare meglio. Per ora come dite voi mi hanno messo dei paletti ma come vedete non demordo. Diciamo che non è facile anche per me scoprire certe cose. 
Io e lui siamo cresciuti insieme da ragazzini. Il sesso e l'amore per me hanno viaggiato sempre sullo stesso binario. Anche per lui era così. Pensare che lui abbia avuto un altra è devastante sempre ma considerato che sono stata per lungo tempo l'unica è qualcosa che fa ancora più male. Forse anch'io ho bisogno di lasciar passare un po' di tempo prima di continuare a scavare nei torbidi dettagli (che non credete non abbia fatto! so dove lo hanno fatto, quando e altri particolari che mi fanno ribrezzo, quello che so diciamo per ora è sufficiente) certo non affronterei lei, forse sono ancora troppo insicura, emozionalmente instabile ma comunque non ci riuscirei. 

Per quanto riguarda il primo neretto credo che tu abbia ragione. Nel nostro momento più no, lui mi ha detto che voleva fare terapia anche solo, perchè si faceva schifo (parole sue)! che si è svegliato a 40 anni accorgendosi che è uno schifo di persona e che deve fare i conti con se stesso ogni giorno e che si sente super fortunato ad avere ancora la possibilità di poter star con noi... (forse è stata proprio questa debolezza a farmi fermare dall'andarmene). 
Non ricordo chi qualche giorno fa scriveva sempre qui (ormai siete la mia fonte di citazione) forse mistral che lui dovrà vivere con il suo schifo per tutta la vita... e visto che anche in questo caso lo ha vissuto anche sulla sua pelle con il padre, credo che questo gli faccia molto male. 
Credo però. Io pensavo che nemmeno ci sarebbe arrivato a tradire. Quindi ora posso andare solo su supposizioni.


----------



## iosolo (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni storia, anche simili sono tutte diverse, mi portano a riflessioni nuove.
> Iosolo ha ragione tuo marito a dire di separare i ruoli. Hai ragione tu a essere tutta intera.
> Ma le persone non sono tutte uguali e non è questione di uomini e donne e forse neanche di individui, forse dipende anche da periodi e circostanze.
> Non sto dicendo che tu debba scinderti, ma che tu debba fare uno sforzo intellettuale per comprendere che è possibile scindersi.
> ...


Ciao Brunetta, 
conosco la tua "storia" o meglio so quel poco che hai scritto sul forum. 
La tua difesa mi ha stupito ma forse anche più apprezzata. Quando cerco di giustificarlo una delle motivazioni che mi do è che in realtà noi non eravamo coppia, che lui non ha mentito sui sentimenti e che abbia a suo modo lanciato alcuni segnali di pericolo. Che io non ho recepito! E sai perchè???? Perchè lui DOVEVA amarmi! Ero così arrabbiata per la prima bugia (e sia chiaro io ho tutte le ragioni del mondo ) che pretendevo che lui non facesse niente. Sei mio marito non puoi tradirmi, non puoi lasciarmi. Non so se è chiaro quello che scrivo, più semplicemente era scontato. 
Ho letto questo trafiletto in un giornale femminile _Anche la persona tradita fa la sua parte. Chiudere gli occhi di fronte alla realtà è un atto concreto che crea le condizioni per essere traditi. Entrambi sono stati ambivalenti e più c'è ambiguità e poca comunicazione, più ci sono le probabilità che il tradimento s'insinui nella coppia"

_Questo è quello che penso quando sono in "buona". Ma ci sono anche tantissimi motivi in cui sono in "cattiva" e dico che lui in realtà dalla prima bugia non ha mai provato veramente a ricreare qualcosa, se così fosse quell'amore che ora dichiara sarebbe stato palesato in quel momento e gli avrebbe sicuramente impedito di fare cagate. Ma forse lui doveva finire il ciclo, non si sarebbe mai fermato. Doveva provare quell'emozione, quell'avventura. All'inizio ha paragonato l'errore a qualcuno che corre in macchina, sa che può farsi male, ma pensa che a lui non succederà, o forse solo non ci pensa. Ora paga le conseguenze della sua stupidità, del suo egoismo ma purtroppo le pago anch'io.


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

Ricorda che il traditore può avere mille attenuanti ma rimane sempre il solo colpevole.


----------



## tullio (22 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> In fin dei conti il tradimento è porcheria che si porterà lui e l'altra sulle spalle,non è roba che mi appartiene,è lui il traditore che ha qualcosa di cui vergognarsi profondamente ,e bada bene ,essere cornuti è pesante * ma essere traditori nella vita,in guerra,in amicizia è un ruolo trai più deprecabili*,è lui che deve lavorare per diventare un uomo capace di proteggersi da certe situazioni che possono rovinargli la vita  e rimediare.


Grande! raramente avevo letto parole così illuminanti sul tema. Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta,
> conosco la tua "storia" o meglio so quel poco che hai scritto sul forum.
> La tua difesa mi ha stupito ma forse anche più apprezzata. Quando cerco di giustificarlo una delle motivazioni che mi do è che in realtà noi non eravamo coppia, che lui non ha mentito sui sentimenti e che abbia a suo modo lanciato alcuni segnali di pericolo. Che io non ho recepito! E sai perchè???? Perchè lui DOVEVA amarmi! Ero così arrabbiata per la prima bugia (e sia chiaro io ho tutte le ragioni del mondo ) che pretendevo che lui non facesse niente. Sei mio marito non puoi tradirmi, non puoi lasciarmi. Non so se è chiaro quello che scrivo, più semplicemente era scontato.
> Ho letto questo trafiletto in un giornale femminile _Anche la persona tradita fa la sua parte. Chiudere gli occhi di fronte alla realtà è un atto concreto che crea le condizioni per essere traditi. Entrambi sono stati ambivalenti e più c'è ambiguità e poca comunicazione, più ci sono le probabilità che il tradimento s'insinui nella coppia"
> ...





mistral ha detto:


> Ricorda che il traditore può avere mille attenuanti ma rimane sempre il solo colpevole.


Non volevo trovare attenuanti, ma dare un punto di vista vista che rendesse meno doloroso il tradimento.
Sia chiaro che non suggerisco un espediente, ma una differente angolatura.


----------



## tullio (22 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Mi odio. Lo odio. Sono stanca di pensare ma non riesco a fermarmi.


Sei sconvolta e ci mancherebbe che tu non lo fossi. Solo, tu non hai motivo di odiarti. Tu non hai commesso sbagli, tu non sei sotto giudizio. tu non devi nulla a nessuno, figli a parte, se non a te stessa. Non solo non puoi non pensare all'accaduto ma, direi, nonostante le parole del terapeuta, che _devi_ pensarci. Devi fartene una ragione, anche solo per perdonare. E se per fartene una ragione hai bisogno di sapere tutti i particolari, allora questi particolari devono esser rivelati. Se per fartene una ragione hai bisogno di sbattere ogni giorno sul muso a tuo marito il suo errore allora non puoi ma devi farlo. E non basta il "mi dispiace": non basta anche se è vero, sicuramente vero che gli dispiace. Non basta perché, chiaramente, non basta a te! E quindi tuo marito ha il dovere di aiutarti a superare la cosa. E, di nuovo, se serve che ti racconti tutto allora deve farlo e deve prednersi le accuse e tutto il resto.
Insomma, sei in difficoltà, stai annegando in un mare di emozioni contrastanti e qualla che ha bisogno di aiuto SEI TU! Quindi prendi il marito da parte e gli dici tutto chiaramente, terapeuta o non terapeuta. Gli dici che sei sconvolta e hai bisogno...di tutto quello di cui hai bisogno. E non può certo pensare che tutto sia finito in breve. Per superare la cosa non basta che lui la abbia superata: ora tocca a te e poiché la responsabilità non è tua, lui ha il compito di aiutarti. Se ti serve di odiarlo, allora odialo e sbattigli il cuscino addosso... e magari anche un ferro da stiro. Ma tu non hai motivo di odiarti. Tu non sei debole, o fallita o sbagliata: sei solo sconvolta. E hai il diritto di esserlo. Chi è sconvolto non può, in tempi rapidi, tornare alla piena lucidità. Ci vorrà tempo e nel frattempo devi vivere. Prenditi quel che ti occorre e non metterti fretta. Non sai, ora, come ne uscirai: potrai anche decidere che non puoi continuare. Tu hai dei bisogni ma non hai responsabilità. Accettati per ora così come sei. Il tempo ti darà le risposte. Ora impegnati, e impegnati seriamente...ma non decidere subito. Non sei tenuta a farlo.


----------



## mistral (22 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non volevo trovare attenuanti, ma dare un punto di vista vista che rendesse meno doloroso il tradimento.
> Sia chiaro che non suggerisco un espediente, ma una differente angolatura.


Scusa Brunetta,non era rivolto al tuo discorso.
Era rivolta a Iosolo che cercava di darsi colpe per alleggerire quelle del marito.Le ricordavo che in ogni caso non arriverà mai a scagionarlo,di prendere atto che se vorrà stare con lui dovrà tenersi il marito e la sua colpa al netto di millemila  attenuanti che potrà  portare in sua difesa.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Scusa Brunetta,non era rivolto al tuo discorso.
> Era rivolta a Iosolo che cercava di darsi colpe per alleggerire quelle del marito.Le ricordavo che in ogni caso non arriverà mai a scagionarlo,di prendere atto che se vorrà stare con lui dovrà tenersi il marito e la sua colpa al netto di millemila  attenuanti che potrà  portare in sua difesa.


Su questo punto siamo d'accordo.
Lui è quello lì.


----------



## mistral (23 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questo punto siamo d'accordo.
> Lui è quello lì.


Se si pensa valga la pena provarci,deve pensare che lui è "anche" quello lì e non "solo" quello .
Se in lui vede "solo" quello allora meglio uscire a respirare aria pulita perché altrimenti si finisce intossicati.


----------



## riccardo1973 (23 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oh no scoperto io nel modo più stupido del mondo aprendo il suo cellulare.
> 
> Devo essere sincera eravamo come dire in "sospensione". Lui mi aveva detto che così "non andava" che aveva bisogno di tempo.
> La mia concezione di tempo per pensare si vede che è diversa dalla sua però. Lui si è fatto un bel giro di giostra mentre io pensavo che stavamo provando a sanare.


"Perchè mio odio?! perchè il mio orgoglio, il mio amor proprio, il mio ego forse non vuole perdonare e invece una parte di me vuole farlo. 
Lo odio per tanti motivi ovviamente ma anche per questo. Perchè devo decidere di perdonarlo."

ciao, io non ti darò nessuna pacca, se sei qui è per confrontarti con chi come te ha avuto una secchiata di acqua fresca dalla vita. Leggendoti posso valutare alcune cose: eravate in sospensione tentando di sanare...quindi qualcosa non andava ed io ti consiglierei di lavorarci su questi problemi e lasciar da parte il tradimento. Cioè, non sto dicendo di fare finta di niente, ma non usare il problema tradimento per scappare dalla realtà di coppia che comunque non andava. Poi, l'ego, l'orgoglio, l'amor proprio, fanno parte del gioco purtroppo, io mi chiederei se c'è amore di fondo, per entrambi. Lo ami? ti ama? avete ancora fame di voi? allora lavorate su questo...e tanto tanto dialogo, ricucitevi spazi solo vostri, senza figli, xchè loro in questo momento "sanante" possono essere delle interferenze che potrebbero falsare la ricostruzione di "voi" come coppia e non genitori. Fate cose stupide che si faceva da fidanzati, passeggiate, toglietevi le scarpe e passeggiate a piedi nudi, riappropriatevi di voi stessi, state in silenzio, quello bello! dove batte il cuore. Poi il tradimento, la delusione, tutti quei brutti pensieri, non li devi accettare o perdonare, pensa che fa parte del vostro percorso, un errore, uno scarabocchio....e pensa che potresti farlo anche tu! non siamo perfetti ma perfettibili!


----------



## Brunetta (23 Luglio 2016)

riccardo1973 ha detto:


> "Perchè mio odio?! perchè il mio orgoglio, il mio amor proprio, il mio ego forse non vuole perdonare e invece una parte di me vuole farlo.
> Lo odio per tanti motivi ovviamente ma anche per questo. Perchè devo decidere di perdonarlo."
> 
> ciao, io non ti darò nessuna pacca, se sei qui è per confrontarti con chi come te ha avuto una secchiata di acqua fresca dalla vita. Leggendoti posso valutare alcune cose: eravate in sospensione tentando di sanare...quindi qualcosa non andava ed io ti consiglierei di lavorarci su questi problemi e lasciar da parte il tradimento. Cioè, non sto dicendo di fare finta di niente, ma non usare il problema tradimento per scappare dalla realtà di coppia che comunque non andava. Poi, l'ego, l'orgoglio, l'amor proprio, fanno parte del gioco purtroppo, io mi chiederei se c'è amore di fondo, per entrambi. Lo ami? ti ama? avete ancora fame di voi? allora lavorate su questo...e tanto tanto dialogo, ricucitevi spazi solo vostri, senza figli, xchè loro in questo momento "sanante" possono essere delle interferenze che potrebbero falsare la ricostruzione di "voi" come coppia e non genitori. Fate cose stupide che si faceva da fidanzati, passeggiate, toglietevi le scarpe e passeggiate a piedi nudi, riappropriatevi di voi stessi, state in silenzio, quello bello! dove batte il cuore. Poi il tradimento, la delusione, tutti quei brutti pensieri, non li devi accettare o perdonare, pensa che fa parte del vostro percorso, un errore, uno scarabocchio....e pensa che potresti farlo anche tu! non siamo perfetti ma perfettibili!


Bello. Bisogna vedere se può esserci questo.


----------



## giuliarosi (25 Luglio 2016)

*secondo*

me dovresti darti del tempo... 
Solitamente le coppie che sopravvivono ad un tradimento ne escono più forti di prima perchè tornano a concentrarsi su di loro e non solo sui figli...


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ho letto questo trafiletto in un giornale femminile _Anche la persona tradita fa la sua parte. Chiudere gli occhi di fronte alla realtà è un atto concreto che crea le condizioni per essere traditi. Entrambi sono stati ambivalenti e più c'è ambiguità e poca comunicazione, più ci sono le probabilità che il tradimento s'insinui nella coppia"
> 
> _



Non mi trovo esattamente in linea  con quanto riportato: ciascuno di fronte ad una realtà che presenta i sintomi di un malessere della coppia reagisce come sa e come può. Si può essere affaccendati in altro, presi da qualcosa di grave che sta accadendo nella propria vita al di là della relazione, si può scegliere di chiudere gli occhi e procrastinare il momento del confronto, si può non essere abituati ad una forma di comunicazione schietta e totale, si possono fare dei tentativi per mettere nel piatto del confronto eventuali sentori di problemi e vedere che cadono nel nulla o molto semplicemente si fa fatica anche solo a ventilare l'idea che ci si possa muovere emotivamente e sessualmente fuori dalla coppia.. Se chiudo gli occhi di fronte alla realtà, come dice il trafiletto, sarà perchè ho paura, *non creo proprio  per niente le condizioni *per essere tradita: la responsabilità del tradimento è di chi tradisce, è di chi *ha scelto *a monte di percorrere quella strada per motivi di rientro emotivo propri, a fronte dei quali il livello di apertura delle palpebre dell'altro ben poco può.

Personalmente pur assumendomi, nel periodo pre e durante il tradimento, la responsabilità di non essermi concentrata sulla coppia a dovere, come meritava, ma di essere stata distratta e affaccendata parecchio in altro, non ritengo di essere concausa di quanto accaduto. Non voglio certo ergermi a vittima sacrificale perchè non posso sapere con certezza cosa avrei fatto  se fosse successo a me in quel periodo di incrociare qualcuno capace di spostarmi i piani dell'anima, ma allo stesso tempo mi dissocio dai fatti pensati, messi in pratica, vissuti, mentiti, riconsiderati e polverizzati da qualcun altro, che sono accaduti nella vita di qualcun altro e il cui riverbero mi ha investita con prepotenza. Io gestisco me stessa, quello solo posso fare. Cerco di fare il meglio per me, non voglio altri poteri: ognuno si smazzi il suo personale groviglio senza però la pretesa di guidarmi, soprattutto se a sbandare è stato chi ci prova a farlo. 

Sulla questione figli, Iosolo, lasciarsi intrappolare dai sensi di colpa per non essere il massimo con loro e per essere tanto presi dalle proprie beghe personali, è un attimo, lo capisco, ma non siamo solo mamme e capitano questi momenti in cui è necessario sacrificare qualche pezzetto della propria infinita disponibilità con i figli per concentrarsi su altro. E un tradimento è un passaggio che merita tempo ed energie per essere macinato in pezzetti piccoli piccoli; sono convinta che tutto ciò che resta in frammenti più grossi e non elaborati prima o poi ritorni a premere e a farsi sentire, dunque non è tempo sprecato quello investito nell'elaborazione, stai serena


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non mi trovo esattamente in linea  con quanto   riportato: ciascuno di fronte ad una realtà che presenta i sintomi di   un malessere della coppia reagisce come sa e come può. Si può essere   affaccendati in altro, presi da qualcosa di grave che sta accadendo   nella propria vita al di là della relazione, si può scegliere di   chiudere gli occhi e procrastinare il momento del confronto, si può non   essere abituati ad una forma di comunicazione schietta e totale, si   possono fare dei tentativi per mettere nel piatto del confronto   eventuali sentori di problemi e vedere che cadono nel nulla o molto   semplicemente si fa fatica anche solo a ventilare l'idea che ci si possa   muovere emotivamente e sessualmente fuori dalla coppia.. Se chiudo gli   occhi di fronte alla realtà, come dice il trafiletto, sarà perchè ho   paura, *non creo proprio  per niente le condizioni *per essere tradita: la responsabilità del tradimento è di chi tradisce, è di chi *ha scelto *a   monte di percorrere quella strada per motivi di rientro emotivo  propri,  a fronte dei quali il livello di apertura delle palpebre  dell'altro ben  poco può.


Buongiorno, 
purtroppo il tradimento è uno di quegli eventi nella  vita che ti mette  davanti tante e tante di quelle domande e prospettive  che fai davvero  fatica a trovare il filo con te stessa. 
Quindi torno al mio primo post "Vorrei smettere di pensare!" Mettere il  cervello in pausa, goderti i momenti positivi e smettere di potermi  milioni di domande. Tra l'altro penso milioni di cose diverse a volte in  completo contrasto una con  l'altra, sto ancora cercando di capire le  "mie verità" e forse nel farlo  faccio di un casino pazzesco. 

Non togliendo nessuna colpa al  traditore, che per il fatto stesso che  abbia ingannato, mentito, mancato  di rispetto, mancato a ogni impegno  preso oltre che ovviamente  scegliere  la via più vile tra tutte quelle a  sua disposizione, non riesco a  fermarmi di pensare: "che cosa ho  sbagliato!?

Andrea Lila  probabilmente hai ragione, il tradimento era un percorso  che mio marito  doveva fare (mentre lo scrivo, logicamente è come una  coltellata).  Qualcosa che derivava da una sua situazione personale, che  faceva parte  di lui, un'immaturità probabilmente nell'affrontare i  problemi, un  bisogno di esplorare altro oltre la coppia, un modo per  affermarsi e  superare le sue debolezze. 

Ma i motivi che hanno portato al  tradimento purtroppo sono della coppia  e il fatto che dalla prima bugia  io abbia voluto non vedere è anche  una mia colpa. Non scegliere, non  agire è di per se una scelta. 
Mio marito mi "rimprovera" che io lo  abbia fatto passare come un  fantasma, lui mi lanciava dei segnali che io  non volevo vedere. Sono  stata sciocca? immatura? codarda? Tutto insieme  probabilmente. Ma  escludere che lui poteva tradirmi, permettergli di  allontanarsi di più  da te, rinunciare a lottare, non sono tutti dei  dannatissimi errori?! 
Certo lui non era un bambino, io non dovevo  fermarlo dalla sua  tentazione ma forse avrei potuto dimostrargli con il  mio comportamento  che lui non era un fantasma. Forse lo avrebbe fatto lo  stesso, forse. 

Non lo so, sono milioni i pensieri che mi si  affollano nella mente,  mille situazioni della nostra vita quotidiana che  rivedo e rivedo,  cerco di capire dove è stato il momento di rottura,  dove abbiamo  fallito come coppia, ma certo analizzare il tutto non è  facile. 
I bimbi hanno portato a uno stand-by della coppia ma mentre  per me era  fisiologico e aspettavo solo il momento che loro crescessero un  po' per  riprenderci i nostri spazi, lui si era già perso. Eppure prima  di  avere figli pensi che a voi non succederà mai, che non permetterete a   nessuno di allontanarvi, che riuscirete a conciliare tutto. 
Ma lui non ci è riuscito, non ha retto. E te?! Tu nemmeno ci sei  riuscita, non sei così speciale e non lo è nemmeno l'amore nella tua  coppia. 

Quindi si ora, ma solo ora, quindi dopo il "disastro", stiamo cercando  di riprenderci qualche spazio, di trovare tempo per noi, che prima per i  figli troppo piccoli e poi per la distanza emotiva che si era creata  tra noi non avevamo più. 
E solo che a volte mi sembra di aver chiuso il recinto dopo che sono scappati gli animali. 
Possibile che solo dopo questo disastro siamo riusciti a cambiare?! E  dopo un disastro così è possibile davvero continuare e se lo facciamo  non sarà sempre sporco, malato questo amore??


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

giuliarosi ha detto:


> me dovresti darti del tempo...
> Solitamente le coppie che sopravvivono ad un tradimento ne escono più forti di prima perchè tornano a concentrarsi su di loro e non solo sui figli...


Quindi serve il tradimento per ritrovarsi??? 
Possibile che il nostro amore era così poco forte da non farci superare quel momento? E se è così poco forte, dove ci porterà? 
Sono così maledettamente delusa!


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

Concordo e ripeto.
Sei malata e necessiti di cure quindi non sentirti egoista,hai bisogno per rimetterti in piedi .
I figli sopravviveranno benissimo ad un periodo di frustrazione in cui non sono il tuo centro 24 ore al giorno.
Riguardo al concorso di colpa nell'essere traditi ritengo che solo gravissime mancanze potrebbero in parte giustificare il cedimento di uno dei due ma in questi casi estremi si assiste ad una separazione definitiva proprio per i gravissimi problemi alla base o ,se sussistono gravi impossibilità  alla separazione,si diventa separati in casa senza aver più nulla da spartire con l'altro.
Non sono certo brevi periodi di crisi causati da figli,lavoro,denaro,salute etc..ad aprire d'ufficio le porte di casa tanto è vero che una volta scoperto il tradimento l'inconsistenza delle motivazioni e del soggetto complice appaiono immediatamente chiare al traditore che pensa di risolverla come quando si torna a casa da una vacanza.
Peccato che quella vacanza personale abbia demolito parecchio.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Lorella ha detto:


> Non sei pazza, nè bipolare. Sei nel pieno di un casino immane che sconvolge l'esistenza di chiunque lo abbia provato. Quindi, tutto nella norma, tranquilla. Per quanto riguarda la rabbia......passa anche quella con il tempo. Non completamente, ci saranno ancora dei momenti in cui avrai voglia di spaccare qualche oggetto e magari la sua faccia, ma saranno sempre più distanziati. Troverai un pò di respiro, che probabilmente adesso non hai.
> Le colleghe, poi dico io, anzichè scopare con uomini sposati, non possono pensare a lavorare??????? Sfogo personale, anche nel mio caso c'è di mezzo la collega! :unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


Le colleghe probabilmente sono lì a portato di naso e non devono nemmeno fare tanta fatica per trovarle?! 

Il problema e che io non capisco come non pensi alla conseguenze del dopo... 
Se non pensi di lasciare tua moglie per una storia con lei come pensi di andare avanti in quel posto di lavoro?! Gli ho chiesto di chiedere il trasferimento, ma se non glielo accettano come farò a superare che ogni giorno loro si vedono?! Come anche in questo dannatissimo momento...


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Concordo e ripeto.
> Sei malata e necessiti di cure quindi non sentirti egoista,hai bisogno per rimetterti in piedi .
> I figli sopravviveranno benissimo ad un periodo di frustrazione in cui non sono il tuo centro 24 ore al giorno.
> Riguardo al concorso di colpa nell'essere traditi ritengo che solo gravissime mancanze potrebbero in parte giustificare il cedimento di uno dei due ma in questi casi estremi si assiste ad una separazione definitiva proprio per i gravissimi problemi alla base o ,se sussistono gravi impossibilità  alla separazione,si diventa separati in casa senza aver più nulla da spartire con l'altro.
> ...


Quindi?! Le cose sono due... o il nostro amore era meno profondo di una pozzanghera oppure il mio lui è veramente uno stronzo colossale... In tutti e due i casi io sono quella cieca che non è riuscita a vedere i difetti ne dell'uno ne dell'altro. 
Quando mi fermo a pensare che la persona che avevo scelto per la vita non è un altro che uno schifoso traditore, uno di quelli di cui parlavi con le amiche e che tu sei diventata solo la vecchia moglie, mi fa così male!!!!!


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Le colleghe probabilmente sono lì a portato di naso e *non devono nemmeno fare tanta fatica per trovarle?*!
> 
> Il problema e che io non capisco come non pensi alla conseguenze del dopo...
> Se non pensi di lasciare tua moglie per una storia con lei come pensi di andare avanti in quel posto di lavoro?! Gli ho chiesto di chiedere il trasferimento, ma se non glielo accettano come farò a superare che ogni giorno loro si vedono?! Come anche in questo dannatissimo momento...


dimostra che non ha cercato "razionalmente" ma ci è cascato con una persona già conosciuta, che magari era dispostissima e gli ha offerto _amicizia, comprensione, vicinanza. _Così lo vedono loro. A me l'ha fatto con la babysitter


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> purtroppo il tradimento è uno di quegli eventi nella  vita che ti mette  davanti tante e tante di quelle domande e prospettive  che fai davvero  fatica a trovare il filo con te stessa.
> Quindi torno al mio primo post "Vorrei smettere di pensare!" Mettere il  cervello in pausa, goderti i momenti positivi e smettere di potermi  milioni di domande. Tra l'altro penso milioni di cose diverse a volte in  completo contrasto una con  l'altra, sto ancora cercando di capire le  "mie verità" e forse nel farlo  faccio di un casino pazzesco.
> 
> ...


Se dopo il disastro riuscirete a cambiare in meglio è già una vittoria.
Il brutto sarebbe stare insieme,non cambiare nulla e vivere una vita di cacca insieme.
Credo di parlare a nome di tutti i traditi...il ricordo e la ferita non passeranno mai ma questo può anche essere una cosa positiva ,come una scottatura che ci ricorda che a volte l'acqua può essere bollente quindi meglio non toccare.


----------



## Falcor (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Se chiudo gli occhi di fronte alla realtà, come dice il trafiletto, sarà perchè ho paura, *non creo proprio  per niente le condizioni *per essere tradita: la responsabilità del tradimento è di chi tradisce, è di chi *ha scelto *a monte di percorrere quella strada per motivi di rientro emotivo propri


Questa cosa è più che vera e la condivido. Troppo spesso chi tradisce getta le colpe sul tradito. Colpa di mancate attenzioni, noia e le solite scuse che si sentono.

Ma è cosi difficile prima di tradire guardare l'altra persona negli occhi e affrontare il disagio e il malessere? Poi molti tornano all'ovile con la coda tra le gambe e ancora una volta è colpa del tradito se le cose non tornano a posto. Come se fosse facile masticare l'amaro boccone del tradimento.

Ormai la ferita è inferta e la piaga non cicatrizzerá mai del tutto. Quando la fiducia si perde difficilmente torna come prima.


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi?! Le cose sono due... o il nostro amore era meno profondo di una pozzanghera oppure il mio lui è veramente uno stronzo colossale... In tutti e due i casi io sono quella cieca che non è riuscita a vedere i difetti ne dell'uno ne dell'altro.
> Quando mi fermo a pensare che la persona che avevo scelto per la vita non è un altro che uno schifoso traditore, uno di quelli di cui parlavi con le amiche e che tu sei diventata solo la vecchia moglie, mi fa così male!!!!!



Certo che in questo caso tuo marito è stato uno stronzo colossale,hai dubbi?
devi solo decidere (sopratutto in base al suo comportamento da qui in poi) se per te sarà "solo" lo stronzo colossale oppure anche altro di buono.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Questa cosa è più che vera e la condivido. Troppo spesso chi tradisce getta le colpe sul tradito. Colpa di mancate attenzioni, noia e le solite scuse che si sentono.
> 
> Ma è cosi difficile prima di tradire guardare l'altra persona negli occhi e affrontare il disagio e il malessere? Poi molti tornano all'ovile con la coda tra le gambe e ancora una volta è colpa del tradito se le cose non tornano a posto. Come se fosse facile masticare l'amaro boccone del tradimento.
> 
> Ormai la ferita è inferta e la piaga non cicatrizzerá mai del tutto. Quando la fiducia si perde difficilmente torna come prima.


Ma perchè noi traditi vediamo il disastro solo dopo che quello ci ha colpito in piena faccia?!
Non parlo della tua storia, che non conosco, ma parlo della mia. 

Nella mia testa ci sono milioni di "avrei potuto fare". Da comportamenti d'amore, di rabbia o solamente di controllo. Avrei potuto dirgli di amarlo, baciarlo e farci l'amore... invece lo tenevo a distanza, un po' per paura di un rifiuto e un po' per rabbia (perchè lo sentivo lontano da me e perchè dopo la prima bugia capivo che era preso da lei), avrei potuto scaraventarlo fuori da casa e urlargli che la sua mancanza di rispetto non l'avrei mai accettata, avrei potuto controllarlo... presentarmi fuori dal lavoro, evitare che uscisse con gli "amici", chiamarlo in orari insoliti... 

e invece ero ferma. Tra il dubbio e la paura. Aspettando lui.
Non ero un idiota?? Non mi sono andata a cercare il tradimento???? A volte penso di si

ma lo penso non per assolvere lui, che in realtà non riuscirò mai ad assolverlo per tutti i motivi sopra, ma per non assolvere me. 
Ho le mie colpe, ho peccato contro me stessa.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Buongiorno,
> purtroppo il tradimento è uno di quegli eventi nella  vita che ti mette  davanti tante e tante di quelle domande e prospettive  che fai davvero  fatica a trovare il filo con te stessa.
> Quindi torno al mio primo post "Vorrei smettere di pensare!" Mettere il  cervello in pausa, goderti i momenti positivi e smettere di potermi  milioni di domande. Tra l'altro penso milioni di cose diverse a volte in  completo contrasto una con  l'altra, sto ancora cercando di capire le  "mie verità" e forse nel farlo  faccio di un casino pazzesco.
> 
> ...


Io trovo terribile che chi tradisce in qualche modo si permetta di "rimproverare" l'altro di qualsiasi cosa. E allora, se tu mi lanciavi dei segnali che io non coglievo, perchè non mi hai sbattuta spalle al muro e mi ha urlato che c'è qualcosa che non va tra noi e che dobbiamo capire cos'è? Perchè hai scelto di andarti a scopare un'altra, magari invaghendotene, e ora ti permetti di dirmi eh, ma io ti lanciavo messaggi. Ma per favore. Per favore. 

Anch'io ai tempi mi sono fatta un sacco di paranoie a riguardo chiedendomi dove e perchè avevo fallito, perchè non avevo voluto vedere nonostante alcune cose non mi quadrassero e non a tutte le domande ho trovato una risposta, ma da parte di lui ho avuto solo rassicurazioni, nel senso che a me non ha mai attribuito responsabilità di sorta. Come tuo marito si riferisce alla sua coglionaggine, all'errore umano e a tutte le pippe che si dicono (e forse si pensano) in questi casi. Sinceramente più che essermi un po' distratta dalla coppia, ma avevo serie ragioni per farlo, non posso rimproverarmi; me ne assumo le responsabilità, io, lui faccia lo stesso per le sue e ognuno lavori per sè e per la relazione ma senza recriminazioni perchè non mi pare proprio il caso (da parte sua).


Tutta la purezza di cui si pensava fosse fatto quell'Amore col tradimento viene spazzata via, ça va sans dire, ma non è detto che cambiando forma non si trasformi in qualcosa di inedito e stupefacente e ancora più potente. Magari non puro ma potente. Questo credo dipenda dalla materia di cui è fatto, e solo voi potete saperlo. Forse non in tempi brevi, credo sia troppo presto per fare bilanci e proiezioni sul futuro. 
Non lo so neanch'io per me: mi sembra siano rimasti in essere pilastri solidi sui quali reggerci bene senza troppi equilibrismi, ma solo il tempo e le intemperie e le bellezze che ancora verranno verificheranno la sostanza di cui siamo fatti. Ormai non dò più nulla per scontato ma non è un male, sai, è un modo per sentirsi più vivi e più presenti, per non addormentarsi mai sul cuscino dell'ovvio, per stupirsi di ogni briciola d'incanto offerta dalla vita, per decodificare attraverso il filtro dell'imprevedibilità scenari inediti. Datti tempo e troverai la tua strada. Non farti troppo male nel frattempo però, riguardati


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Certo che in questo caso tuo marito è stato uno stronzo colossale,hai dubbi?
> devi solo decidere (sopratutto in base al suo comportamento da qui in poi) se per te sarà "solo" lo stronzo colossale oppure anche altro di buono.


Lui è uno stronzo colossale. Per fortuna lo sa e si sente anche uno schifo per questo. 
C'è altro di buono ma... il sapere che lui è quel tipo di persona mi fa impazzire. 
Forse lo avevo troppo idealizzato, vedevo i suoi difetti certo, ma qui non parliamo di difetti. 
Certe scelte sono figlie di alcuni valori morali totalmente persi. L'onestà, l'integrità morale, la fedeltà... Una volta persi si possono ritrovare?!


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quindi serve il tradimento per ritrovarsi???
> Possibile che il nostro amore era così poco forte da non farci superare quel momento? E se è così poco forte, dove ci porterà?
> Sono così maledettamente delusa!


Può essere che il tradimento scoperchi valli e voragini di consuetudini e ovvietà che il vivere quotidiano offuscava. Può essere che servisse esattamente una botta del genere per svegliarsi entrambi, tutto può essere e di certo non consola che se il traditore si è destato a suon di carezze, chi è tradito è stato tirato su a suon di schiaffi e calci . Ma così è stato. E non si può cambiare di una virgola. Ciò che si può decidere è quello che sarà. Ti sembrerà stupido e ovvio quanto ti si dice adesso, ma sono questi passaggi semplici semplici che potranno guidarti.



iosolo ha detto:


> Il problema e che io non capisco come non pensi alla conseguenze del dopo...
> Se non pensi di lasciare tua moglie per una storia con lei come pensi di andare avanti in quel posto di lavoro?! Gli ho chiesto di chiedere il trasferimento, ma se non glielo accettano come farò a superare che ogni giorno loro si vedono?! Come anche in questo dannatissimo momento...


Dagli tempo. Osserva che succede.
Anch'io chiesi che non frequentasse più il posto dove incontrò la deficiente, ma non insistei più di tanto. Controllavo però  e dopo qualche mese vidi che fu cancellata ogni traccia del suo passaggio in quel luogo. Nel tuo caso con calma vedrete cosa si può fare. Lei è sposata, ha da perdere qualcosa se si venisse a sapere della storia? Sono già sputtanati sul lavoro? Di solito la moglie non sa ma è di dominio pubblico.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *Io trovo terribile che chi tradisce in qualche modo si permetta di "rimproverare" *l'altro di qualsiasi cosa. E allora, se tu mi lanciavi dei segnali che io non coglievo, perchè non mi hai sbattuta spalle al muro e mi ha urlato che c'è qualcosa che non va tra noi e che dobbiamo capire cos'è? Perchè hai scelto di andarti a scopare un'altra, magari invaghendotene, e ora ti permetti di dirmi eh, ma io ti lanciavo messaggi. Ma per favore. Per favore.
> 
> Non farti troppo male nel frattempo però, riguardati


Per correttezza devo dire che lui non mi rimprovera e proprio per quello l'ho messo virgolettato. 
La nostra storia ha avuto un momento in cui lui mi ha detto "così non va", diciamo che è stato il suo modo di sbattermi al muro, forse. In quel momento lui dice che l'ho fatto passare come fosse un fantasma. 
La mia versione è diversa logicamente. Lui mi ha uccisa con quella frase perchè sapevo che c'era l'altra che lo stava prendendo sempre di più e mi sarei tagliata la lingua piuttosto che urlargli parole d'amore. Ho pianto, pianto tanto (possibile quindi che non riesci a capire?!). 

Lui li mi ha mentito ovviamente mi ha detto che voleva una sospensione da marito, ma che era un problema suo... che non aveva ancora deciso nulla e invece... secondo me aveva deciso... deciso di farsi un bel giro di giostra!!!! 

Da lì fino alla mia scoperta di qualche mese fa è stata un altalena. Una parola più carina, una frase, una cena più dolce... come se ci stessimo riavvicinando, almeno per me. Lui invece continuava a mentirmi...


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per correttezza devo dire che lui non mi rimprovera e proprio per quello l'ho messo virgolettato.
> La nostra storia ha avuto un momento in cui lui mi ha detto "così non va", diciamo che è stato il suo modo di sbattermi al muro, forse. In quel momento lui dice che l'ho fatto passare come fosse un fantasma.
> La mia versione è diversa logicamente. Lui mi ha uccisa con quella frase perchè sapevo che c'era l'altra che lo stava prendendo sempre di più e mi sarei tagliata la lingua piuttosto che urlargli parole d'amore. Ho pianto, pianto tanto (possibile quindi che non riesci a capire?!).
> 
> ...


Capisco.

Per me la svolta decisiva è stato rendermi conto che ad un certo punto ha smesso di mentire, quando ha percepito seriamente (probabilmente) che la nostra vita in comune per davvero io la stavo mettendo in discussione e che poteva perdermi per sempre. 
Fino a che lui non ha avuto questa sensazione fortissima ha tentato di offuscare e minimizzare (mentire ancora) quanto accaduto. Perso per perso ha vuotato completamente il sacco ed è stato proprio su quello che io ho basato la possibilità di una ricostruzione; diversamente non so se ce l'avrei fatta.


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per correttezza devo dire che lui non mi rimprovera e proprio per quello l'ho messo virgolettato.
> La nostra storia ha avuto un momento in cui lui mi ha detto "così non va", diciamo che è stato il suo modo di sbattermi al muro, forse. In quel momento lui dice che l'ho fatto passare come fosse un fantasma.
> La mia versione è diversa logicamente. Lui mi ha uccisa con quella frase perchè sapevo che c'era l'altra che lo stava prendendo sempre di più e mi sarei tagliata la lingua piuttosto che urlargli parole d'amore. Ho pianto, pianto tanto (possibile quindi che non riesci a capire?!).
> 
> ...


Datti tempo,ciò che provi ora è tutto e niente.
Io mi davo mète stupide tipo taglio capelli quasi rasati che gli sarebbero ricresciuti non contaminati dal tocco della merda,tot mesi per il completo ricambio della pelle superficiale,tot mesi per il ricambio delle mucose,unghie ,tutto,in sostanza ho aspettato che si rigenerasse immacolato.
Il pensiero di usare qualcosa che fosse venuto a contatto con quella la mi faceva schifo e visto che ,riacquistata la lucidità lo schifo pervadeva anche lui ,abbiamo aspettato la muta  (ovviamente,nel frattempo per accelerare il metabolismo ne ho fatto un uso smodato )


----------



## Juanpalambrond (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> [...]
> Non lo so, sono milioni i pensieri che mi si  affollano nella mente,  mille situazioni della nostra vita quotidiana che  rivedo e rivedo,  cerco di capire dove è stato il momento di rottura,  dove abbiamo  fallito come coppia, ma certo analizzare il tutto non è  facile.
> I bimbi hanno portato a uno stand-by della coppia ma mentre  per me era  fisiologico e aspettavo solo il momento che loro crescessero un  po' per  riprenderci i nostri spazi, lui si era già perso. Eppure prima  di  avere figli pensi che a voi non succederà mai, che non permetterete a   nessuno di allontanarvi, che riuscirete a conciliare tutto.
> Ma lui non ci è riuscito, non ha retto. E te?! Tu nemmeno ci sei  riuscita, *non sei così speciale e non lo è nemmeno l'amore nella tua  coppia. *
> [...]


Il grassetto è il riassunto della disillusione che segue la scoperta di un tradimento. Io non ce l'ho fatta a convivere con questa consapevolezza, ad andare avanti e diventare come tutte quelle coppie che stanno insieme per convenienza, abitudine, noia. 
Ma io non avevo una fede al dito, nè figli o mutui cointestati...


----------



## Falcor (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Ma perchè noi traditi vediamo il disastro solo dopo che quello ci ha colpito in piena faccia?!*
> Non parlo della tua storia, che non conosco, ma parlo della mia.
> 
> *Nella mia testa ci sono milioni di "avrei potuto fare".* Da comportamenti d'amore, di rabbia o solamente di controllo. Avrei potuto dirgli di amarlo, baciarlo e farci l'amore... invece lo tenevo a distanza, un po' per paura di un rifiuto e un po' per rabbia (perchè lo sentivo lontano da me e perchè dopo la prima bugia capivo che era preso da lei), avrei potuto scaraventarlo fuori da casa e urlargli che la sua mancanza di rispetto non l'avrei mai accettata, avrei potuto controllarlo... presentarmi fuori dal lavoro, evitare che uscisse con gli "amici", chiamarlo in orari insoliti...
> ...


Primo neretto. Io non potevo immaginare cosa lei facesse perché con me si mostrava felice, felicissima. Eravamo davvero felici, avevamo la vita che volevamo, ma a lei non bastava, aveva bisogno di conferme continue di essere importante e non le bastavano quelle che le davo io forse. Quindi no, io non potevo immaginare che lei facesse quello che faceva.

Secondo neretto: ma sicuramente si può fare qualcosa ma bisogna saperlo, capirlo. Molti tradiscono per il puro gusto di farlo, e lì come ti comporti? Come puoi darti colpe? Io per sei mesi son stato convinto che mi avesse lasciato per colpa di miei atteggiamenti, quanto mi sbagliavo. Semplicemente aveva conosciuto un altro e ci andava a letto da prima di mollare me.

Terzo neretto: non farti questo, non pensare mai che sia tua la colpa del tradimento. Se anche fossi una di quelle mogli che smettono di andare a letto col marito, nemmeno sarebbe una giustificazione. Perché sentir dire, io la tradisco perché non scopiamo più è becero oltre che schifoso. Allora lascia tua moglie ma non tradirla.




iosolo ha detto:


> Lui è uno stronzo colossale. Per fortuna lo sa e si sente anche uno schifo per questo.
> C'è altro di buono ma... il sapere che lui è quel tipo di persona mi fa impazzire.
> Forse lo avevo troppo idealizzato, vedevo i suoi difetti certo, ma qui non parliamo di difetti.
> Certe scelte sono figlie di alcuni valori morali totalmente persi. L'onestà, l'integrità morale, la fedeltà... Una volta persi si possono ritrovare?!


Non fare però un errore. Tradire non comporta che istantaneamente perda ogni qualità morale che ha (ai tuoi occhi aveva).

Si può essere buoni padri anche tradendo, si può essere una persona retta e buona anche tradendo. La mia ex ha fatto malissimo a me ma non smetterò mai di dire che per il resto era Ghandi sceso in terra, una persona buona e generosa, disponibile e dolce. A me ha fatto del male e questo non cambia la persona bella che era.

Ha rotto un patto di fedeltà con te ma se in lui hai visto tante qualità non aver fretta di vederle perse così velocemente.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Il grassetto è il riassunto della disillusione che segue la scoperta di un tradimento. Io non ce l'ho fatta a convivere con questa consapevolezza, ad andare avanti e diventare come tutte quelle coppie che stanno insieme per convenienza, abitudine, noia.
> Ma io non avevo una fede al dito, nè figli o mutui cointestati...


La fede al dito la butterei non sai dove ora e mi accollerei volentieri ogni onere... ma i figli ti creano un legame indissolubile. Non ti permettono scelte "facili" o egoistiche ma ogni cosa che pensi, che valuti lo devi fare almeno tu (visto che l'altro è stato un deficiente anche nei loro confronti) con responasbilità. 

Lasciarsi o rimanere insieme quando si è soli rimane una scelta finalizzata solo all'altro. Con i figli non è possibile. 

Ho paura che mio marito rimanga con me per i figli (visto che io non sono stata abbastanza per lui) è non avere la certezza che scelga solo te ma il "pacchetto" completo mette di nuovo in discussione anche la vostra possibilità di ricominciare.
Io non rimango solo per i figli ma per i figli ho deciso subito di dargli una seconda possibilità, altrimenti sarei partita per un lungo viaggio di almeno 6 mesi e succeda quel che deve succedere... a me come a lui. Rimanere credimi è talmente dura perchè devi vivere esattamente con quella consapevolezza!

Ma io voglio tutto! A lui l'ho detto, non voglio convenienza, noia e abitudine... quella l'abbiamo già avuta purtroppo. Voglio tutto. Per questo pensavo che l'unico modo era perdonare, anche se forse come ho capito da questa discussione nemmeno questa è la strada. 

Sai cosa mi ha detto in risposta il mio terapista sul non essere speciale: "Che saremo "speciali" se e quando supereremo la cosa. Che affrontare il fuoco e superarlo ci renderà "speciali". 
Gran belle parole, ma per ora non sono ancora riuscite a farle mie. 

Juanpalambrond sei sereno ora? sei felice? hai qualche rimpianto di non averci provato?


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Primo neretto. Io non potevo immaginare cosa lei facesse perché con me si mostrava felice, felicissima. Eravamo davvero felici, avevamo la vita che volevamo, ma a lei non bastava, aveva bisogno di conferme continue di essere importante e non le bastavano quelle che le davo io forse. Quindi no, io non potevo immaginare che lei facesse quello che faceva.
> Secondo neretto: ma sicuramente si può fare qualcosa ma bisogna saperlo, capirlo. Molti tradiscono per il puro gusto di farlo, e lì come ti comporti? Come puoi darti colpe? Io per sei mesi son stato convinto che mi avesse lasciato per colpa di miei atteggiamenti, quanto mi sbagliavo. Semplicemente aveva conosciuto un altro e ci andava a letto da prima di mollare me.
> Terzo neretto: non farti questo, non pensare mai che sia tua la colpa del tradimento. Se anche fossi una di quelle mogli che smettono di andare a letto col marito, nemmeno sarebbe una giustificazione. Perché sentir dire, io la tradisco perché non scopiamo più è becero oltre che schifoso. Allora lascia tua moglie ma non tradirla.


primo neretto: il mio era infelice probabilmente e io non l'ho capito

secondo neretto: anche il mio ha scelto di farlo. Ha voluto farlo. Emozione?! Avventura?? Egocentriscmo??? Si tutto insieme ed in momento in cui io non ero al 100% lui ha voluto provare tutto quello... 

terzo neretto: mi ero lasciata andare. se mi guardo con gli occhi di oggi mi vedo "vecchia moglie" quelle proprio da tradire sai. Grassoccia, non bellissima, scarpe basse... isterica con due figli attaccati alle gambe... Probabilmente non sono i miei occhi nuovi e che secondo me era così che lui mi vedeva! *perchè è solo uno stronzo superficiale... 
*




Falcor ha detto:


> Non fare però un errore. Tradire non comporta che istantaneamente perda ogni qualità morale che ha (ai tuoi occhi aveva).
> Si può essere buoni padri anche tradendo, si può essere una persona retta e buona anche tradendo. La mia ex ha fatto malissimo a me ma non smetterò mai di dire che per il resto era Ghandi sceso in terra, una persona buona e generosa, disponibile e dolce. A me ha fatto del male e questo non cambia la persona bella che era.
> Ha rotto un patto di fedeltà con te ma se in lui hai visto tante qualità non aver fretta di vederle perse così velocemente.


Una delle cose più brutte che gli urlato contro è stato proprio di non essere un buon padre... Un buon padre insegna con l'esempio e se tu sei disonesto, bugiardo, irresponsabile e superficiale esattamente cosa stai trasmettendo ai tuoi figli?! Puoi stare ore a giocare con loro, parlare con loro ma se poi le tue azioni non rispettano le tue parole non potrai mai fare un buon lavoro. 

Infatti anche per lui l'esempio del padre (sicuramente non simbolo di onesta e fedeltà) lo hanno portato a fare lo stesso errore


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Lei è sposata, ha da perdere qualcosa se si venisse a sapere della storia? Sono già sputtanati sul lavoro? Di solito la moglie non sa ma è di dominio pubblico.


Iosolo rispondi?


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Iosolo rispondi?


Posso parlare solo di quello che mi ha riferito lui. 

Lei non è sposata ma separata. Nessuno sa niente a lavoro di loro (ho insistito tanto nel saperlo ed è quello che mi dice lui). Si forse per lei non sarebbe il massimo se si scoprisse ma credo che il peggio lo subirebbe mio marito. 
Diciamo che nel momento in cui lui ha chiesto il trasferimento è stato anche un segnale di estrema rottura con lei...


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2016)

*Iosolo*

Il forum serve perché si trova o si è trovato dalla tua parte e ti comprende, ma anche perché c'è chi è o si è trovato dall'altra e ti aiuta a ridimensionare.
Meno male che ci sono io:carneval:
Allora da pluritradita ti do tutta la mia comprensione. Tutti i pensieri turbinosi e contraddittori sono di tutti.
Capisco bene anche il rancore per i tuoi gesti di impegno che percepisci inutili e lo sconcerto rispetto ai valori che credevi comuni.
Ma credimi che sbagli tutto.
Intanto tu non hai niente di sbagliato perché in questi anni post separazione ho verificato che quella vecchietta, grassoccia, con le scarpe piatte è stata oggetto di interesse di chi aveva la moglie giovane, magra con i tacchi.
Quindi in te non c'è nulla di sbagliato.
L'altra è una diversa.
E diversa non vuole dire migliore, ma solo diversa.
Magari allegra e leggera, proprio quella di cui si sente il bisogno per alleggerirsi di tanta integrità, di tanto impegno, di tanti problemi.
È come bere una coca cola con ghiaccio e limone. Sai che è una schifezza e non è paragonabile in valore al barolo che hai a casa, ma hai caldo e hai sete.
Ridimensiona il significato che ha avuto per lui e vedrai che ti sentirai più leggero quel sasso che hai nello stomaco.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il forum serve perché si trova o si è trovato dalla tua parte e ti comprende, ma anche perché c'è chi è o si è trovato dall'altra e ti aiuta a ridimensionare.
> Meno male che ci sono io:carneval:
> Allora da pluritradita ti do tutta la mia comprensione. Tutti i pensieri turbinosi e contraddittori sono di tutti.
> Capisco bene anche il rancore per i tuoi gesti di impegno che percepisci inutili e lo sconcerto rispetto ai valori che credevi comuni.
> ...


Ci provo ma non è facile! 
E so che voi mi potete comprendere. 
Quando vieni tradita ti senti esattamente un rifiuto umano, perchè lui non ti ha amato abbastanza. Perchè lui ha preferito un altra, perchè con l'altra ci ha riso, scherzato, detto parole d'amore, perchè con lei ha fatto l'amore... 
e avrai sempre la paura del paragone. 
E non basta avere un lavoro, indipendenza economica, amiche e le tue capacità, ti sentirai sempre che senza di lui non ce la puoi fare, che sarai monca e vuota. Perchè nonostante tutto continuo a farlo il centro della mia felicità. 
Errore. Grave errore, lo so. Devo cambiare, devo evolvermi come spesso trovo scritto su questo forum ma come si fa????


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci provo ma non è facile!
> E so che voi mi potete comprendere.
> Quando vieni tradita ti senti esattamente un rifiuto umano, perchè lui non ti ha amato abbastanza. Perchè lui ha preferito un altra, perchè con l'altra ci ha riso, scherzato, detto parole d'amore, perchè con lei ha fatto l'amore...
> e avrai sempre la paura del paragone.
> ...


Te l'ho scritto. Era una cosa sua. Se bevi la coca cola il barolo non c'entra niente.


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2016)

Iosolo, non esistono scorciatoie, la sofferenza devi "gustartela" tutta. Se tenti di saltare qualche passaggio, tornerà con prepotenza. Mi dispiace.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> La fede al dito la butterei non sai dove ora e mi accollerei volentieri ogni onere... ma i figli ti creano un legame indissolubile. Non ti permettono scelte "facili" o egoistiche ma ogni cosa che pensi, che valuti lo devi fare almeno tu (visto che l'altro è stato un deficiente anche nei loro confronti) con responasbilità. Lasciarsi o rimanere insieme quando si è soli rimane una scelta finalizzata solo all'altro. Con i figli non è possibile. Ho paura che mio marito rimanga con me per i figli (visto che io non sono stata abbastanza per lui) è non avere la certezza che scelga solo te ma il "pacchetto" completo mette di nuovo in discussione anche la vostra possibilità di ricominciare.Io non rimango solo per i figli ma per i figli ho deciso subito di dargli una seconda possibilità, altrimenti sarei partita per un lungo viaggio di almeno 6 mesi e succeda quel che deve succedere... a me come a lui. Rimanere credimi è talmente dura perchè devi vivere esattamente con quella consapevolezza!Ma io voglio tutto! A lui l'ho detto, non voglio convenienza, noia e abitudine... quella l'abbiamo già avuta purtroppo. Voglio tutto. Per questo pensavo che l'unico modo era perdonare, anche se forse come ho capito da questa discussione nemmeno questa è la strada. Sai cosa mi ha detto in risposta il mio terapista sul non essere speciale: "Che saremo "speciali" se e quando supereremo la cosa. Che affrontare il fuoco e superarlo ci renderà "speciali". Gran belle parole, ma per ora non sono ancora riuscite a farle mie. Juanpalambrond sei sereno ora? sei felice? hai qualche rimpianto di non averci provato?


Hai perfettamente ragione, non sono intervenuto prima in questa discussione perchè il mio vissuto è stato diverso. Io un figlio lo volevo ma la mia ex non mi ha assecondato in questa volontà. In questo, almeno, è stata onesta. Lei probabilmente non stava già bene e, quando le ho detto che volevo un figlio, l'altro esisteva già nella sua vita. Magari non era ancora il suo amante, ma era uno che la faceva sentire come io non la facevo sentire da molto tempo. Riguardo a quello che ha detto il tuo terapista ho dei dubbi. Ovviamente si tratta della mia personalissima opinione, ma credo che ad essere "speciali" sono quelle coppie che  ce la fanno ad essere sempre onesti e limpidi. Sono quelli che quando c'è qualcosa che non va si sbattono con le spalle al muro e cercano di risolvere le cose, insieme. Io credo che siano poche, pochissime, queste coppie. Io (ed anche tu, credo) credevo di essere parte di una di queste coppie. Ed è da qui che deriva la nostra forte delusione. La consapevolezza di non essere "speciali" manco per niente.Io ora sono sereno. Non ho rimpianti perchè ho cercato di fare tutto quanto in mio potere, ho anche provato a ricominciare. Ma andare contro la propria natura è difficile. Ora sono felice e sto cominciando un'altra storia. Ma la cicatrice della precendente rimane. Ed, a volte, prude maledettamente.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, non sono intervenuto prima in questa discussione perchè il mio vissuto è stato diverso. Io un figlio lo volevo ma la mia ex non mi ha assecondato in questa volontà. In questo, almeno, è stata onesta. Lei probabilmente non stava già bene e, quando le ho detto che volevo un figlio, l'altro esisteva già nella sua vita. Magari non era ancora il suo amante, ma era uno che la faceva sentire come io non la facevo sentire da molto tempo.* Riguardo a quello che ha detto il tuo terapista ho dei dubbi. Ovviamente si tratta della mia personalissima opinione, ma credo che ad essere "speciali" sono quelle coppie che  ce la fanno ad essere sempre onesti e limpidi. Sono quelli che quando c'è qualcosa che non va si sbattono con le spalle al muro e cercano di risolvere le cose, insieme. Io credo che siano poche, pochissime, queste coppie. Io (ed anche tu, credo) credevo di essere parte di una di queste coppie. Ed è da qui che deriva la nostra forte delusione. La consapevolezza di non essere "speciali" manco per niente.*Io ora sono sereno. Non ho rimpianti perchè ho cercato di fare tutto quanto in mio potere, ho anche provato a ricominciare. Ma andare contro la propria natura è difficile. Ora sono felice e sto cominciando un'altra storia. Ma la cicatrice della precendente rimane. Ed, a volte, prude maledettamente.


Assolutamente vero. 
Guardo le altre coppie e mi sembrano tutte così perfette. E' sciocco lo so e so anche che non è vero, ma in questo momento di estrema confusione mi sembra che tutti gli altri sono riusciti a farcela e noi no. 
Quindi non solo non siamo speciali, ma nemmeno normali... sotto categoria delle coppie. 
Che amarezza!

Sono felice del tuo percorso e spero tu possa essere felice!


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, non sono intervenuto prima in questa discussione perchè il mio vissuto è stato diverso. Io un figlio lo volevo ma la mia ex non mi ha assecondato in questa volontà. In questo, almeno, è stata onesta. Lei probabilmente non stava già bene e, quando le ho detto che volevo un figlio, l'altro esisteva già nella sua vita. Magari non era ancora il suo amante, ma era uno che la faceva sentire come io non la facevo sentire da molto tempo. Riguardo a quello che ha detto il tuo terapista ho dei dubbi. Ovviamente si tratta della mia personalissima opinione, ma *credo che ad essere "speciali" sono quelle coppie che  ce la fanno ad essere sempre onesti e limpidi.* Sono quelli che quando c'è qualcosa che non va si sbattono con le spalle al muro e cercano di risolvere le cose, insieme. Io credo che siano poche, pochissime, queste coppie.* Io (ed anche tu, credo) credevo di essere parte di una di queste coppie. Ed è da qui che deriva la nostra forte delusione. La consapevolezza di non essere "speciali" manco per niente.*Io ora sono sereno. Non ho rimpianti perchè ho cercato di fare tutto quanto in mio potere, ho anche provato a ricominciare. Ma andare contro la propria natura è difficile. Ora sono felice e sto cominciando un'altra storia. Ma la cicatrice della precendente rimane. Ed, a volte, prude maledettamente.


Si può essere sempre onesti e limpidi anche per vigliaccheria, per paura dell'ignoto, per mancanza di occasioni succulente, non sempre per scelta, soprattutto se non si conosce l'altra faccia della medaglia (cosa è una coppia insincera).

Dopo le mie turbolente esperienze del passato essere in una coppia "speciale" mi gratificava non poco, toda gioia toda beleza  E invece no!!! Un poco de mierda pure qua, ma se ci risceglie non per i figli nè per questioni economiche, può accadere di diventare davvero speciali, secondo me (spero, forse). Nulla toglie che siano lecite scelte di "convenienza", ci mancherebbe. ognuno deve farsi i suoi conti, a 360° però.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te l'ho scritto. Era una cosa sua. Se bevi la coca cola il barolo non c'entra niente.


Sicuramente è così ma mi sento un tale fallimento in questo momento. 
Così insicura che quando lui ora mi dice che il Barolo per lui è il meglio che c'è secondo me mi sta dicendo una grandissima cagata! :unhappy:


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

drusilla ha detto:


> Iosolo, non esistono scorciatoie, la sofferenza devi "gustartela" tutta. Se tenti di saltare qualche passaggio, tornerà con prepotenza. Mi dispiace.





sei crudele ma sincera!


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2016)

Juanpalambrond ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione, non sono intervenuto prima in questa discussione perchè il mio vissuto è stato diverso. Io un figlio lo volevo ma la mia ex non mi ha assecondato in questa volontà. In questo, almeno, è stata onesta. Lei probabilmente non stava già bene e, quando le ho detto che volevo un figlio, l'altro esisteva già nella sua vita. Magari non era ancora il suo amante, ma era uno che la faceva sentire come io non la facevo sentire da molto tempo. Riguardo a quello che ha detto il tuo terapista ho dei dubbi. Ovviamente si tratta della mia personalissima opinione, ma credo che ad essere "speciali" sono quelle coppie che  ce la fanno ad essere sempre onesti e limpidi. Sono quelli che quando c'è qualcosa che non va si sbattono con le spalle al muro e cercano di risolvere le cose, insieme. Io credo che siano poche, pochissime, queste coppie*. Io (ed anche tu, credo) credevo di essere parte di una di queste coppie. Ed è da qui che deriva la nostra forte delusione. La consapevolezza di non essere "speciali" manco per niente.*Io ora sono sereno. Non ho rimpianti perchè ho cercato di fare tutto quanto in mio potere, ho anche provato a ricominciare. Ma andare contro la propria natura è difficile. Ora sono felice e sto cominciando un'altra storia. Ma la cicatrice della precendente rimane. Ed, a volte, prude maledettamente.


Questo è l'errore pensare che "noi non faremo come l'altra gente "


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sicuramente è così ma mi sento un tale fallimento in questo momento.
> Così insicura che quando lui ora mi dice che il Barolo per lui è il meglio che c'è secondo me mi sta dicendo una grandissima cagata! :unhappy:


Ma chi può dire che non è buono?! Ma ora sai che anche a lui può andare una coca e, non credere, anche a te, se hai sete.
È un bagno di realtà.
Io credevo di avere in nebbiolo e che avrei potuto solo per il barolo. Invece avevo il tavernello.


----------



## Falcor (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> sei crudele ma sincera!


La penso come drusilla. Non è crudeltà.

La sofferenza, la delusione, va masticata, digerita e metabolizzata. Non c'è altra via. Ogni altra scorciatoia sarà solo un modo per tornare al via e non stai giocando a Monopoli purtroppo.

Quindi abbracciala la tua rabbia, facci i conti e prendila a pugni. Dopo starai molto meglio.


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La penso come drusilla. Non è crudeltà.
> 
> La sofferenza, la delusione, va masticata, digerita e metabolizzata. Non c'è altra via. Ogni altra scorciatoia sarà solo un modo per tornare al via e non stai giocando a Monopoli purtroppo.
> 
> Quindi abbracciala la tua rabbia, facci i conti e prendila a pugni. Dopo starai molto meglio.


Si. Questo posto, a saperlo usare bene, può esserti molto utile. Per me è stato importantissimo


----------



## drusilla (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> sei crudele ma sincera!


Purtroppo ho vissuto anche io molti dei tuoi tormenti.


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> La penso come drusilla. Non è crudeltà.
> 
> La sofferenza, la delusione, va masticata, digerita e metabolizzata. Non c'è altra via. Ogni altra scorciatoia sarà solo un modo per tornare al via e non stai giocando a Monopoli purtroppo.
> 
> Quindi abbracciala la tua rabbia, facci i conti e prendila a pugni. Dopo starai molto meglio.


Tu non puoi immaginare quanto rimugino su ogni minimo accadimento. Quando mi sembra che le cose vadano troppo bene tra noi... chiamo di nuovo quella sofferenza a me. 
E' un gioco al massacro almeno per me non permettermi di stare bene ma come dici tu devo ancora metabolizzare quanto è accaduto. 




Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Si. Questo posto, a saperlo usare bene, può esserti molto utile. Per me è stato importantissimo


Vi ho usato in tutti questi mesi. Spero di continuare a farlo, soprattutto bene! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi può dire che non è buono?! Ma ora sai che anche a lui può andare una coca e, non credere, anche a te, se hai sete. È un bagno di realtà. Io credevo di avere in nebbiolo e che avrei potuto solo per il barolo. Invece avevo il tavernello.


Già lui può andare a coca ed è terribile. 
Pensare che anche io dopo quello che è successo potrei aver sete mi mette ancora più tristezza. 
La realtà a volte è davvero orrenda


----------



## Brunetta (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu non puoi immaginare quanto rimugino su ogni minimo accadimento. Quando mi sembra che le cose vadano troppo bene tra noi... chiamo di nuovo quella sofferenza a me.
> E' un gioco al massacro almeno per me non permettermi di stare bene ma come dici tu devo ancora metabolizzare quanto è accaduto.
> 
> 
> ...


Adesso la trovi orrenda fra un po' di tempo solo realtà.
Perché la Chiesa che di psicologia sa più di Freud ha inventato il confessionale? Perché tutti siamo peccatori.
È dalla presunzione di essere speciali, immuni da tutto che deriva il "dover essere" una camicia di forza che ci impedisce di vedere le debolezze di tutti, anche nostre. Che ci fa chiudere dentro al recinto di  "noi buoni" contro gli altri cattivi e che ci fa compiere cose davvero brutte difendere di fronte agli occhi degli altri e di fronte a noi stessi le nostre ragioni.
Io sai davvero di colpe da moglie non ne ho. Le mie imperfezioni caratteriali sono quelle che compongono la mia personalità e ne compensano il bene. Io sono stata pluritradita ma il mio ora ex marito non mi ha (almeno) fatto alcun addebito. Invece ne ho uno enorme, quello di credere che per noi sarebbe stato speciale perché io volevo che lo fosse.
Non guardare le coppie perfette perché non ce  ne sono. E se hai ora voglia di pensare che tu potresti aver voglia di un'aranciata accettalo prima con te stessa e poi con lui.


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Tu non puoi immaginare quanto rimugino su ogni minimo accadimento. Quando mi sembra che le cose vadano troppo bene tra noi... chiamo di nuovo quella sofferenza a me.
> E' un gioco al massacro almeno per me non permettermi di stare bene ma come dici tu devo ancora metabolizzare quanto è accaduto.


Si ,succedeva spessissimo anche a me,lui stava malissimo nel vedere questi passi indietro e io non capivo perché mi auto procurassi questa tortura .Poi ho capito che quando ci vedevo troppo allegri inconsciamente avevo la paura che si potesse dimenticare e io non volevo questo,volevo toccare il fondo e vedere fin dove riuscivo ad arrivare,non ero pronta ai tarallucci e vino io dovevo soffrire e anche lui doveva trovarsi con una cicatrice spaventosa ad eterna memoria.


----------



## Juanpalambrond (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Assolutamente vero.
> Guardo le altre coppie e mi sembrano tutte così perfette. E' sciocco lo so e so anche che non è vero, ma in questo momento di estrema confusione mi sembra che tutti gli altri sono riusciti a farcela e noi no.
> Quindi non solo non siamo speciali, ma nemmeno normali... sotto categoria delle coppie.
> Che amarezza!
> ...


La normalità non esiste. Esistono così tante sfaccettature e così tante diversità nell'essere umano che non ne troverai uno uguale ad un altro nemmeno su 7 miliardi. Figurati poi le coppie! 




Andrea Lila ha detto:


> *Si può essere sempre onesti e limpidi anche per vigliaccheria, per paura dell'ignoto, per mancanza di occasioni succulente, non sempre per scelta, soprattutto se non si conosce l'altra faccia della medaglia (cosa è una coppia insincera).*
> 
> Dopo le mie turbolente esperienze del passato essere in una coppia "speciale" mi gratificava non poco, toda gioia toda beleza  E invece no!!! Un poco de mierda pure qua, ma se ci risceglie non per i figli nè per questioni economiche, può accadere di diventare davvero speciali, secondo me (spero, forse). Nulla toglie che siano lecite scelte di "convenienza", ci mancherebbe. ognuno deve farsi i suoi conti, a 360° però.


Sul grassetto ti do ragione. Ed è per questo che non ero intervenuto nella discussione. Perchè, sebbene io non ce l'abbia fatta a riscegliere la stessa persona (per una serie di ragioni, alcune delle quali non ho nemmeno mai scritto qui), questo non significa che non ci possa riuscire un'altra coppia.

In quel caso si, la specialità che dice la terapista sarebbe vera. Ma quant'è difficile?!! 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è l'errore pensare che "noi non faremo come l'altra gente "


Quoto è un errore che non andrebbe mai fatto, e che cerco di non commettere più...


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Si ,succedeva spessissimo anche a me,lui stava malissimo nel vedere questi passi indietro e io non capivo perché mi auto procurassi questa tortura .Poi ho capito che quando ci vedevo troppo allegri inconsciamente avevo la paura che si potesse dimenticare e io non volevo questo,volevo toccare il fondo e vedere fin dove riuscivo ad arrivare,non ero pronta ai tarallucci e vino io dovevo soffrire e anche lui doveva trovarsi con una cicatrice spaventosa ad eterna memoria.


Idem. Anch'io non tolleravo di stare bene. E soprattutto che lui stesse bene attraverso me. Dunque tornavo a qualche dettaglio a caso particolarmente disgustoso e ne facevo una bandiera per ricominciare la solita guerraepace infinita.
Ora il disgusto l'ho terminato e come dice Brunetta è solo realtà, quasi senza sapore. Solo qualche zaffata ogni tanto, ma senza riverberi. Per la cronaca ho smesso di lanciare oggetti da qualche mese :rotfl:


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Idem. Anch'io non tolleravo di stare bene. E soprattutto che lui stesse bene attraverso me. Dunque tornavo a qualche dettaglio a caso particolarmente disgustoso e ne facevo una bandiera per ricominciare la solita guerraepace infinita.
> Ora il disgusto l'ho terminato e come dice Brunetta è solo realtà, quasi senza sapore. Solo qualche zaffata ogni tanto, ma senza riverberi. Per la cronaca ho smesso di lanciare oggetti da qualche mese :rotfl:


Io quella fase del lancio suppellettili l'ho saltata.....dovrei rimediare?
In compenso più di una volta gli ho fatto vedere quanto era affiliato il coltello da macellaio che il marito della facocera aveva regalato a lui (mio marito ,quando si dice il destino degli oggetti....) e gli ho promesso che con quello lo avrei sgozzato nel sonno guidata dallo spirito del mio collega cornuto..:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (25 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Io quella fase del lancio suppellettili l'ho saltata.....dovrei rimediare?
> In compenso più di una volta gli ho fatto vedere quanto era affiliato il coltello da macellaio che il marito della facocera aveva regalato a lui (mio marito ,quando si dice il destino degli oggetti....) e gli ho promesso che con quello lo avrei sgozzato nel sonno guidata dallo spirito del mio collega cornuto..:rotfl:


Tu sei perfino più pazza di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Tu sei perfino più pazza di me :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma in certi frangenti ho pensato davvero di sgozzarlo in stile isis..

ma ora che ci penso lo terrorizzava di più l'idea che per mano di quel coltello avrebbe potuto svegliarsi senza pisello...:facepalm:


----------



## Tulipmoon (25 Luglio 2016)

Falcor ha detto:


> Non fare però un errore. Tradire non comporta che istantaneamente perda ogni qualità morale che ha (ai tuoi occhi aveva).
> 
> Si può essere buoni padri anche tradendo, si può essere una persona retta e buona anche tradendo. La mia ex ha fatto malissimo a me ma non smetterò mai di dire che per il resto era Ghandi sceso in terra, una persona buona e generosa, disponibile e dolce. A me ha fatto del male e questo non cambia la persona bella che era.
> 
> Ha rotto un patto di fedeltà con te ma se in lui hai visto tante qualità non aver fretta di vederle perse così velocemente.


ah come sei diventato maturo.....:carneval:

comunque si ha ragione, sfotto lui perché va sfottuto di base, ma dice cose giuste..e non solo questa.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> per mancanza di occasioni succulente


Soprattutto, direi.


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Io trovo terribile che chi tradisce in qualche modo si permetta di "rimproverare" l'altro di qualsiasi cosa. E allora, se tu mi lanciavi dei segnali che io non coglievo, perchè non mi hai sbattuta spalle al muro e mi ha urlato che c'è qualcosa che non va tra noi e che dobbiamo capire cos'è? Perchè hai scelto di andarti a scopare un'altra, magari invaghendotene, e ora ti permetti di dirmi eh, ma io ti lanciavo messaggi. Ma per favore. Per favore.
> 
> Anch'io ai tempi mi sono fatta un sacco di paranoie a riguardo chiedendomi dove e perchè avevo fallito, perchè non avevo voluto vedere nonostante alcune cose non mi quadrassero e non a tutte le domande ho trovato una risposta, ma da parte di lui ho avuto solo rassicurazioni, nel senso che a me non ha mai attribuito responsabilità di sorta. Come tuo marito si riferisce alla sua coglionaggine, all'errore umano e a tutte le pippe che si dicono (e forse si pensano) in questi casi. Sinceramente più che essermi un po' distratta dalla coppia, ma avevo serie ragioni per farlo, non posso rimproverarmi; me ne assumo le responsabilità, io, lui faccia lo stesso per le sue e ognuno lavori per sè e per la relazione ma senza recriminazioni perchè non mi pare proprio il caso (da parte sua).
> 
> ...



Questa nuova utente mi fa impazzire...


----------



## iosolo (25 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Questa nuova utente mi fa impazzire...


In che senso?!

Intendevi me o Andrea?!


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> In che senso?!
> 
> Intendevi me o Andrea?!


Andrea.
Ma anche tu non sei male...:mexican:


----------



## mistral (25 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Andrea.
> Ma anche tu non sei male...:mexican:


Occhio Jim che mi pare di capire che con la pesca  a strascico qui ultimamente si caschi male


----------



## Jim Cain (25 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Occhio Jim che mi pare di capire che con la pesca  a strascico qui ultimamente si caschi male


Ah ah...sai che ci ho pensato anch'io dopo averlo scritto ?
E comunque ho sempre pensato che per qualche cannibale non c'è posto migliore di questo per la pesca a strascico, tra tradite e/o ammaccate dalla vita non c'è che l'imbarazzo della scelta (per un cannibale).


----------



## mistral (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ah ah...sai che ci ho pensato anch'io dopo averlo scritto ?
> E comunque ho sempre pensato che per qualche cannibale non c'è posto migliore di questo per la pesca a strascico, tra tradite e/o ammaccate dalla vita non c'è che l'imbarazzo della scelta (per un cannibale).


Più che cannibale,qui c'è roba per avvoltoi mangiatori di carcasse.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Più che cannibale,qui c'è roba per avvoltoi mangiatori di carcasse.


Ridotte così male le 'prede' ?


----------



## mistral (26 Luglio 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ridotte così male le 'prede' ?


Emotivamente parlando spesso è così


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


vai avanti giorno per giorno 
prendi più tempo per te stessa 
e non dipendere dai suoi atteggiamenti...


----------



## iosolo (27 Luglio 2016)

lunaiena ha detto:


> vai avanti giorno per giorno
> prendi più tempo per te stessa
> e non dipendere dai suoi atteggiamenti...


Già e io che pensavo di essere una grande donna moderna. Amiche, lavoro e svaghi vari... invece probabilmente è proprio così affettivamente dipendente... 
Che rabbia che mi faccio...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Già e io che pensavo di essere una grande donna moderna. Amiche, lavoro e svaghi vari... invece probabilmente è proprio così affettivamente dipendente...
> Che rabbia che mi faccio...


Tutti dipendiamo affettivamente da qualcuno (cosa diversa dalle dipendenze affettive) altrimenti su cosa si baserebbero le nostre sicurezze?!
Non siamo monadi.
Però devi guardarti con un po' di indulgenza, sei in una fase con il cervello pieno di cose.
Analizza una cosa alla volta, non andare in loop.
Comincia e vediamo se riusciamo ad aiutarti.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2016)

Per me sei bloccata dal pensiero di dovere seguire idee e principi. Mentre penso che sia il momento di ascoltarti, capire cosa senti è trovarne l'origine.


----------



## Eratò (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Già e io che pensavo di essere una grande donna moderna. Amiche, lavoro e svaghi vari... invece probabilmente è proprio così affettivamente dipendente...
> Che rabbia che mi faccio...


Non c'entra il concetto e l'idea di Donna Moderna...Non è colpa tua se lui ha tradito.Che sia chiaro questo.Piuttosto che svalutare te stessa sarebbe meglio che rivalutassi lui.In ogni senso.Come uomo e come marito.Se ti concentri solo su di te o su di lei perdi lui di vista.Col tempo e la rabbia che comincera ad affievolirsi ci riuscirai...


----------



## iosolo (27 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me sei bloccata dal pensiero di dovere seguire idee e principi. Mentre penso che sia il momento di ascoltarti, capire cosa senti è trovarne l'origine.


I miei valori, i miei principi sono tutti sottosopra. 
Per il modo in cui ho sempre ragionato l'inganno, la disonestà e approfittare della fiducia di qualcuno è un comportamento inqualificabile. Pensare che lui è uno di quegli uomini che si fingono liberi per avere la possibilità con altre lo trovo oltraggioso per me e per l'altra. Pensare che lui non mantiene i suoi impegni, la sua parola e le sue promesse lo rendono ai miei occhi misero. 
Ma voglio restare con quell'uomo. Con l'uomo difettato. 
Ma una parte di me non mi perdona. Non mi perdona di voler rimanere con lui. 

Perchè sono tanta dura con me stessa?! perchè sono l'unica cosa che posso controllare! Lui non posso controllarlo, il destino, la vita, niente posso controllare. Solo le mie azioni... ma sembra che anche quelle oramai sfuggono a ogni mio ordine. 

Cosa vuoi dirmi con trovane l'origine?


----------



## iosolo (27 Luglio 2016)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non c'entra il concetto e l'idea di Donna Moderna...Non è colpa tua se lui ha tradito.Che sia chiaro questo.Piuttosto che svalutare te stessa sarebbe meglio che rivalutassi lui.In ogni senso.Come uomo e come marito.Se ti concentri solo su di te o su di lei perdi lui di vista.Col tempo e la rabbia che comincera ad affievolirsi ci riuscirai...


Non è colpa mia il tradimento. Ma non essermene accorta? aver evitato di guardare? 
Lui lo trovo ingiustificabile ed è un dato di fatto. Ma lui ha smesso di amarmi e si è avvicinato a un altra e io l'ho lasciato fare, se lo amavo così tanto come ho fatto a permetterlo o comunque perchè non ho lottato per riconquistarlo?  Per aver dato per scontato il nostro rapporto, per non essere riuscita a capire i segnali di pericolo e forse non gli ho messo riparo. Perchè per tanto tempo ho vissuto con il dubbio ma nn l'ho mai affrontato. 
Non riesco nemmeno a giustificare me stessa, ho tante cose da farmi perdonare da me stessa. 

Lei non la considero, nel senso che non provo rabbia nei suoi confronti. Provo la paura di chi ha sempre avuto l'esclusiva e invece si trova ad essere paragonata ad un'altra. Provo tristezza per le confidenze, le attenzioni che lei riceveva. Paura che lui possa provare di nuovo qualcosa per lei o che qualcosa sia più forte di quanto raccontato. 

Chi dice che il tradito deve lavorare su mille fronti è vero e c'è tutto e soprattutto in un unico momento...


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Pat pat.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia il tradimento. Ma non essermene accorta? aver evitato di guardare?
> Lui lo trovo ingiustificabile ed è un dato di fatto. Ma lui ha smesso di amarmi e si è avvicinato a un altra e io l'ho lasciato fare, se lo amavo così tanto come ho fatto a permetterlo o comunque perchè non ho lottato per riconquistarlo?  Per aver dato per scontato il nostro rapporto, per non essere riuscita a capire i segnali di pericolo e forse non gli ho messo riparo. Perchè per tanto tempo ho vissuto con il dubbio ma nn l'ho mai affrontato.
> Non riesco nemmeno a giustificare me stessa, ho tante cose da farmi perdonare da me stessa.
> 
> ...


Eventualmente aver evitato di guardare, non di non essertene accorta. Ma sono due cose distinte, e aver evitato di guradare è peggio. Che poi non è questione di dare per scontato il rapporto o dipendenza emotiva o che. Si chiama 'quieto vivere'. Te lo tieni perché eventualmente ricominciare dopo vent'anni e due figli ti è improbo solo a pensarci. E rosichi, ovviamente. Comunque fingersi liberi è realmente stupido.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> I miei valori, i miei principi sono tutti sottosopra.
> Per il modo in cui ho sempre ragionato l'inganno, la disonestà e approfittare della fiducia di qualcuno è un comportamento inqualificabile. Pensare che lui è uno di quegli uomini che si fingono liberi per avere la possibilità con altre lo trovo oltraggioso per me e per l'altra. Pensare che lui non mantiene i suoi impegni, la sua parola e le sue promesse lo rendono ai miei occhi misero.
> Ma voglio restare con quell'uomo. Con l'uomo difettato.
> Ma una parte di me non mi perdona. Non mi perdona di voler rimanere con lui.
> ...


Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Intanto ti dico che è un percorso che ho fatto anch'io quindi non c'è critica in quello che adesso provo a spiegare.
Se i principi diventano più importanti delle persone si trasformano da guida in gabbia.
Ed è quello che ti fa stare male perché se tu vuoi rimanere con un uomo misero sei misera anche tu.
Quindi tu stai cercando di liberarti dai principi per stare con lui, ma, come in un film dell'orrore, i tentacoli dei principi ricrescono man mano che lì tagli.
Allora devi capire da cosa arrivano quei principi e se sono guida o gabbia per te. E devi essere pronta ad accettarne le conseguenze che possono essere sia che non puoi restare con lui per essere fedele a te stessa o che anche tu sei  "misera" pronta a restare con lui buttando i principi. In questo secondo caso li devi ristrutturare senza cadere nel relativismo.
Insomma è un lavorone. Non puoi metterti dalla parte dei bravi senza essere intaccata da quello che è successo. E lo devi fare per te e per i tuoi figli a cui devi trasmettere principi veri e non ipocrisia.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non è colpa mia il tradimento. Ma non essermene accorta? aver evitato di guardare?
> Lui lo trovo ingiustificabile ed è un dato di fatto. Ma lui ha smesso di amarmi e si è avvicinato a un altra e io l'ho lasciato fare, se lo amavo così tanto come ho fatto a permetterlo o comunque perchè non ho lottato per riconquistarlo?  Per aver dato per scontato il nostro rapporto, per non essere riuscita a capire i segnali di pericolo e forse non gli ho messo riparo. Perchè per tanto tempo ho vissuto con il dubbio ma nn l'ho mai affrontato.
> Non riesco nemmeno a giustificare me stessa, ho tante cose da farmi perdonare da me stessa.
> 
> ...


Vedi anche qui devi confrontarti con l'amore, l'ammore e l'Amore.
Altro lavoraccio. Ma affronta una cosa alla volta.


----------



## Circe (27 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Io ho scelto di rimanere con lui e i figli 6 anni fa. Non ho letto la tua storia e non so....la mia e' lunga e noiosa. Si sopravvive all'inizio e poi si impara a vivere dopo. Una parte di te lo odiera sempre. Non si puo piu amare un traditore, si impara a vederlo come un uomo che ha commesso e puo commettere miserabili errori. E a conviverci come padre dei tuoi figli. Dipende tutto dalle priorita. Io ho dato priorita alla famiglia. Sara' che non mi sono mai messa al primo posto nella vita.  Se speri che il tuo amore per lui risorga credo rimarrai delusa. Investi su te stessa e su quello che sei. Tutto il resto sara' una conseguenza. Ce la farai....


----------



## Divì (27 Luglio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di rimanere con lui e i figli 6 anni fa. Non ho letto la tua storia e non so....la mia e' lunga e noiosa. Si sopravvive all'inizio e poi si impara a vivere dopo. Una parte di te lo odiera sempre. Non si puo piu amare un traditore, si impara a vederlo come un uomo che ha commesso e puo commettere miserabili errori. E a conviverci come padre dei tuoi figli. Dipende tutto dalle priorita. Io ho dato priorita alla famiglia. Sara' che non mi sono mai messa al primo posto nella vita.  Se speri che il tuo amore per lui risorga credo rimarrai delusa. Investi su te stessa e su quello che sei. Tutto il resto sara' una conseguenza. Ce la farai....


Circe non te ne avere a male  ma preferisco la distinzione tra amore ammore è Amore di Brunetta


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Circe non te ne avere a male  ma preferisco la distinzione tra amore ammore è Amore di Brunetta


Anch'io.


----------



## mistral (27 Luglio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di rimanere con lui e i figli 6 anni fa. Non ho letto la tua storia e non so....la mia e' lunga e noiosa. Si sopravvive all'inizio e poi si impara a vivere dopo. Una parte di te lo odiera sempre. Non si puo piu amare un traditore, si impara a vederlo come un uomo che ha commesso e puo commettere miserabili errori. E a conviverci come padre dei tuoi figli. Dipende tutto dalle priorita. Io ho dato priorita alla famiglia. Sara' che non mi sono mai messa al primo posto nella vita.  Se speri che il tuo amore per lui risorga credo rimarrai delusa. Investi su te stessa e su quello che sei. Tutto il resto sara' una conseguenza. Ce la farai....


Cio che hai scritto è terribile e non credo sia condivisibile da tutti i traditi che magari hanno superato.
Anche in questo caso ci sono i dovuti distinguo ci sono tuttavia alcune tipologie di tradimento che dietro a sè non possono che lasciare ciò che descrivi.
Sono convinta che esista un galateo anche nel tradimento e ,anche se pare un'eresia ,anche un rispetto.
Le motivazioni possono essere tante come anche le colpe condivise ma sull'esito finale tanto fa il perché,il come e tantissimo il dopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (27 Luglio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Io ho scelto di rimanere con lui e i figli 6 anni fa. Non ho letto la tua storia e non so....la mia e' lunga e noiosa. Si sopravvive all'inizio e poi si impara a vivere dopo. Una parte di te lo odiera sempre. Non si puo piu amare un traditore, si impara a vederlo come un uomo che ha commesso e puo commettere miserabili errori. E a conviverci come padre dei tuoi figli. Dipende tutto dalle priorita. Io ho dato priorita alla famiglia. Sara' che non mi sono mai messa al primo posto nella vita.  Se speri che il tuo amore per lui risorga credo rimarrai delusa. Investi su te stessa e su quello che sei. Tutto il resto sara' una conseguenza. Ce la farai....


Entusiasmo e gioia di vivere, insomma.


----------



## mistral (27 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Intanto ti dico che è un percorso che ho fatto anch'io quindi non c'è critica in quello che adesso provo a spiegare.
> Se i principi diventano più importanti delle persone si trasformano da guida in gabbia.
> Ed è quello che ti fa stare male perché se tu vuoi rimanere con un uomo misero sei misera anche tu.
> Quindi tu stai cercando di liberarti dai principi per stare con lui, ma, come in un film dell'orrore, i tentacoli dei principi ricrescono man mano che lì tagli.
> ...




Questo  è verissimo e mi ci sono scontrata tra me e me molte volte.
Se ritengo che tu (partner) abbia fatto una cosa imperdonabile o inaccettabile per il mio sentire allora se accetto di stare con te significa declassare ciò che hai fatto da inaccettabile a possibile.Devo ritenerlo possibile per te e per me,siamo alla pari,sono potenzialmente fallibile quanto te e su questo non ci piove.
Poi  sorge un'altra domanda ,io sono così integerrima e corretta oppure non ho avuto l'occasione ghiotta e irresistibile ( che tutti abbiamo più o meno avuto) tanto forte da dire al diavolo tutto e tutti voglio godermi l'attimo?
Se io sarò sempre fedele a fatti ( perché se contiamo i pensieri sono già fottuta in partenza) lo potrò solo dire dopo l'estrema unzione ( a patto che non me la somministri il Padre Ralph dei bei tempi )
Nel dubbio del domani,nel caso  dovessi incontrare quello che mi fa esplodere l'ormone e per lui uscissi di senno ,il principio saldo  che adotto di fronte ad una persona dolorosamente pentita ,che in primis ha fatto molto male a se stesso tradendosi (tra noi due quello che escludeva violentemente di poter mai cadere sulla merda era lui.Sbarellava solo al pensiero che io potessi pensare che non fosse così)che ho amato da sempre ,che sicuramente mi ha amata e ad occhio giurerei che mi ama ancora pienamente ,il principio che ritengo di non tradire è quello della Misericordia e pietà per un uomo oggettivamente disperato e conscio del brutto scivolone.Sul principio nobile del perdono ,quello che ti fa volare completamente oltre ci ho lavorato ma non essendo io Dio che è quasi obbligato al perdono,non lo ritengo indispensabile,potrei anche passare la vita ad odiare quella parte di lui e della faccenda.Chi lo sa.Nel frattempo abbiamo sviscerato tutto l'impossibile,di sicuro ci conosciamo molto meglio e abbiamo stabilito quali sono stati i comportamenti che contribuito a portarci verso il baratro.Se poi saremo due idioti ricadremo negli stessi errori e lì non ci saranno più attenuanti.Altrimenti potremo vantarci di aver imparato qualcosa di molto utile per proteggerci.


----------



## Andrea Lila (27 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Intanto ti dico che è un percorso che ho fatto anch'io quindi non c'è critica in quello che adesso provo a spiegare.
> Se i principi diventano più importanti delle persone si trasformano da guida in gabbia.
> Ed è quello che ti fa stare male perché se tu vuoi rimanere con un uomo misero sei misera anche tu.
> Quindi tu stai cercando di liberarti dai principi per stare con lui, ma, come in un film dell'orrore, i tentacoli dei principi ricrescono man mano che lì tagli.
> ...


Allora, vedi di smetterla.

Avevo archiviato la cartella delle citazioni dal forum da andarmi a rileggere ogni tanto e con questo post sono stata costretta a riesumarla.

Cattiva.









:rotfl:


----------



## Circe (28 Luglio 2016)

Divì ha detto:


> Circe non te ne avere a male  ma preferisco la distinzione tra amore ammore è Amore di Brunetta


Lecito.


----------



## Circe (28 Luglio 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Cio che hai scritto è terribile e non credo sia condivisibile da tutti i traditi che magari hanno superato.
> Anche in questo caso ci sono i dovuti distinguo ci sono tuttavia alcune tipologie di tradimento che dietro a sè non possono che lasciare ciò che descrivi.
> Sono convinta che esista un galateo anche nel tradimento e ,anche se pare un'eresia ,anche un rispetto.
> Le motivazioni possono essere tante come anche le colpe condivise ma sull'esito finale tanto fa il perché,il come e tantissimo il dopo.


Infatti e' la mia conclusione, non ho detto di avere il manuale del perfetto tradito in tasca. E personalmente non credo piu a galateo, regole, rispetto, valori e menate varie. Credo che ognuno di noi sia trascinato da una corrente misteriosa che fluisce. Non si puo dire cio che e' giusto e cio che e' sbagliato. La vita accade. Ho passato anni ha chiedermi perche e cosa avevo sbagliato. Poi altri a chiedermi perche erano cosi stronzi. Altri a chiedermi perche non ho incontrato io un altro che mi abbia fatto perdere la ragione. E adesso? Sono serena perche non me ne frega piu niente di capire i meccanismi. Perche la mia vita sono io. Il mio baricentro sono io. Lui e' un compagno di viaggio. E non c'e' tristezza in tutto questo, c'e' consapevolezza. Io sto bene e quello che mi succede intorno non mi puo uccidere.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Già e io che pensavo di essere una grande donna moderna. Amiche, lavoro e svaghi vari... invece probabilmente è proprio così affettivamente dipendente...
> Che rabbia che mi faccio...


Non c'entra il moderno con il sentirsi ferita...o delusa ...
puoi avere ogni tipo di pubbliche relazioni ma se quella a cui tieni di più...quella sul quale 
ti sei giocata la vita ...quella su cui hai puntato tutto rischia di sgretolarsi devi tirarti su le maniche 
e cambiare prospettiva ...


----------



## iosolo (28 Luglio 2016)

Don Juan ha detto:


> Eventualmente aver evitato di guardare, non di  non essertene accorta. Ma sono due cose distinte, e aver evitato di  guradare è peggio. Che poi non è questione di dare per scontato il  rapporto o dipendenza emotiva o che. Si chiama 'quieto vivere'. Te lo  tieni perché eventualmente ricominciare dopo vent'anni e due figli ti è  improbo solo a pensarci. E rosichi, ovviamente. Comunque fingersi liberi  è realmente stupido.


Quando si hanno bimbi non sei libera. Ma nemmeno lui lo era mentre  mi tradiva, se non per me, per il rischio di perdere la sua famiglia. Ma  il suo bisogno di libertà è stato più forte di quel legame. Lui è  voluto scappare nonostante tutto. 
Ed io ora nonostante tutto sono  qui che cerco di rimanere. Nonostante i valori, le paure, l'orgoglio e  il dolore. Scelgo di rimanere e di provarci. Senso di responsabilità più  forte? O forse la gabbia in cui mi trovo, come per Circe, mi permette  comunque di essere serena? Paura di perderlo?

Se nonostante tutto  lui ha voluto allontanarsi e io nonostante tutto cerco di rimanere,  vuol dire veramente che tra noi ci sarà per sempre un divario  impossibile da sanare. Fa male pensarlo. Quanto poco sei stata  importante e nonostante lui urli che OGGI è diverso io non riesco a  crederci.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quando si hanno bimbi non sei libera. Ma nemmeno lui lo era mentre  mi tradiva, se non per me, per il rischio di perdere la sua famiglia. Ma  il suo bisogno di libertà è stato più forte di quel legame. Lui è  voluto scappare nonostante tutto.
> Ed io ora nonostante tutto sono  qui che cerco di rimanere. Nonostante i valori, le paure, l'orgoglio e  il dolore. Scelgo di rimanere e di provarci. Senso di responsabilità più  forte? O forse la gabbia in cui mi trovo, come per Circe, mi permette  comunque di essere serena? Paura di perderlo?
> 
> Se nonostante tutto  lui ha voluto allontanarsi e io nonostante tutto cerco di rimanere,  vuol dire veramente che tra noi ci sarà per sempre un divario  impossibile da sanare. Fa male pensarlo. Quanto poco sei stata  importante e nonostante lui urli che OGGI è diverso io non riesco a  crederci.


Guarda che non è obbligatorio restare insieme anche se si hanno figli (a questo proposito puoi leggere il mio thread nella sezione famiglia e figli "separarsi per i figli" ).
Solo tu puoi capire te stessa e scegliere quello che sai di potere vivere. Le separazioni e i divorzi esistono, non li decide nessuno brindando (anche se qualche volta si dovrebbe) e altri scelgono di rimanere. Voglio dire che se io so che non ho perdonato alla compagna di terza elementare di avermi fregato la gomma profumata, posso ragionevolmente pensare che non supererò un tradimento. Magari la mia compagna di banco pensa che cattiverie ne facciamo tutti e considera un tradimento un incidente di percorso. Cerca di capire te stessa e se sei una che perdona fallo in fretta senza pensare che farlo sia un oltraggio ai principi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Luglio 2016)

Circe ha detto:


> Infatti e' la mia conclusione, non ho detto di avere il manuale del perfetto tradito in tasca. E personalmente non credo piu a galateo, regole, rispetto, valori e menate varie. Credo che ognuno di noi sia trascinato da una corrente misteriosa che fluisce. Non si puo dire cio che e' giusto e cio che e' sbagliato. La vita accade. Ho passato anni ha chiedermi perche e cosa avevo sbagliato. Poi altri a chiedermi perche erano cosi stronzi. Altri a chiedermi perche non ho incontrato io un altro che mi abbia fatto perdere la ragione. E adesso? Sono serena perche non me ne frega piu niente di capire i meccanismi. Perche la mia vita sono io. Il mio baricentro sono io. Lui e' un compagno di viaggio. E non c'e' tristezza in tutto questo, c'e' consapevolezza. Io sto bene e quello che mi succede intorno non mi puo uccidere.


Ognuno ri-trova il proprio equilibrio in base alle infinite variabili di partenza personali e alle modalità peculiari del tradimento subito. Seppure esistano delle domande comuni, le risposte saranno diverse e per ognuno saranno speciali le proprie. 
Sono felice per te, Circe, per la tua consapevolezza. Anche se l'eco del rumore dei sogni infranti si fa sentire ogni tanto lo si può confondere con quello del resto della vita che in fondo "è un brivido che vola via, è tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia"  (cit. Vasco)


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quando si hanno bimbi non sei libera. *Ma nemmeno lui lo era mentre  mi tradiva, se non per me, per il rischio di perdere la sua famiglia. Ma  il suo bisogno di libertà è stato più forte di quel legame. Lui è  voluto scappare nonostante tutto. *
> Ed io ora nonostante tutto sono  qui che cerco di rimanere. Nonostante i valori, le paure, l'orgoglio e  il dolore. Scelgo di rimanere e di provarci. Senso di responsabilità più  forte? O forse la gabbia in cui mi trovo, come per Circe, mi permette  comunque di essere serena? Paura di perderlo?
> 
> Se nonostante tutto  lui ha voluto allontanarsi e io nonostante tutto cerco di rimanere,  vuol dire veramente che tra noi ci sarà per sempre un divario  impossibile da sanare. Fa male pensarlo. Quanto poco sei stata  importante e nonostante lui urli che OGGI è diverso io non riesco a  crederci.



Nel mentre lui girava sulla giostra non pensava di perdere tutto quanto, la sua famiglia; sicuramente proprio non lo considerava. Godeva dell'ebbrezza del vento fra i capelli (se ce li ha ancora :rotfl come un bambino al luna park. Non ha proprio messo te e i figli veramente sul tavolo da gioco come posta, anche se la realtà dei fatti questo dice. Certo è da merde, nessuno lo nega, ma cerca di capire se puoi fare pace con questa parte di lui inedita e se tutto il pacchetto può avere ancora senso per te, non solo per la famiglia che siete.


----------



## iosolo (28 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Allora, vedi di smetterla.
> 
> Avevo archiviato la cartella delle citazioni dal forum da andarmi a   rileggere ogni tanto e con questo post sono stata costretta a   riesumarla.
> 
> Cattiva.


Non ho capito cosa intendevi Andrea ma probabilmente non era indirizzato a me. 



Circe ha detto:


> Infatti e' la mia conclusione, non ho detto di   avere il manuale del perfetto tradito in tasca. E personalmente non   credo piu a galateo, regole, rispetto, valori e menate varie. Credo che   ognuno di noi sia trascinato da una corrente misteriosa che fluisce.  Non  si puo dire cio che e' giusto e cio che e' sbagliato. La vita  accade.  Ho passato anni ha chiedermi perche e cosa avevo sbagliato. Poi  altri a  chiedermi perche erano cosi stronzi. Altri a chiedermi perche  non ho  incontrato io un altro che mi abbia fatto perdere la ragione. E  adesso?  Sono serena perche non me ne frega piu niente di capire i  meccanismi.  Perche la mia vita sono io. Il mio baricentro sono io. Lui  e' un  compagno di viaggio. E non c'e' tristezza in tutto questo, c'e'   consapevolezza. Io sto bene e quello che mi succede intorno non mi puo   uccidere.


Ciao Circe, leggo anch'io un po' di disincanto  nelle tue parole che un  po' mi spaventa. Ma forse è solo crudo realismo  figlio del viaggio che  purtroppo la vita ti costringe a volte a fare.  Spero che se dovessi  trovarmi nella tua stessa consapevolezza possa  almeno raggiungere  questa tua serenità.





Brunetta ha detto:


> *Guarda che non è obbligatorio restare   insieme anche se si hanno figli (a questo proposito puoi leggere il mio   thread nella sezione famiglia e figli "separarsi per i figli" ).*
> Solo tu puoi capire te stessa e scegliere quello che sai di potere   vivere. Le separazioni e i divorzi esistono, non li decide nessuno   brindando (anche se qualche volta si dovrebbe) e altri scelgono di   rimanere. Voglio dire che se io so che non ho perdonato alla compagna di   terza elementare di avermi fregato la gomma profumata, posso   ragionevolmente pensare che non supererò un tradimento. Magari la mia   compagna di banco pensa che cattiverie ne facciamo tutti e considera un   tradimento un incidente di percorso. Cerca di capire te stessa e *se sei una che perdona fallo in fretta senza pensare che farlo sia un oltraggio ai principi.*


Lo so, che non si deve stare insieme per i figli, ma converrai con me   che prendere una decisione con loro o senza di loro ha delle variabili   enormi. Quando hai dei figli, sai che ogni decisione che prenderai avrà   su di loro un forte impatto (anche rimanere ovviamente) e le  valutazioni  che fai sono sostanzialmente differenti. 
Sai che dovrai se è  possibile mettere da parte il tuo orgoglio, sai che  anche se ti sembra  durissima devi provarci anche per loro. Sai che per  quanto il  tuo ego è ferito purtroppo tutti meritate una seconda  chance. 
Non è  facile il percorso che intraprendi ma lo fai anche per loro. Non  solo  per loro certo ma sicuramente anche per loro e nella bilancia  hanno un  peso enorme. 

Forse come qualcuno ha detto ho preso già la mia  decisione, che è  quella di rimanere con lui, o solo bisogno di vivere al  meglio questa  scelta senza sentirmi in colpa. E' però un percorso  veramente  difficile. 
Quindi sul secondo neretto : Grazie Brunetta, farò tesoro di questo consiglio! 



Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Nel mentre lui girava sulla giostra non   pensava di perdere tutto quanto, la sua famiglia; sicuramente proprio   non lo considerava. Godeva dell'ebbrezza del vento fra i capelli (se ce   li ha ancora :rotfl   come un bambino al luna park. Non ha proprio messo te e i figli   veramente sul tavolo da gioco come posta, anche se la realtà dei fatti   questo dice. Certo è da merde, nessuno lo nega, ma cerca di capire se   puoi fare pace con questa parte di lui inedita e se tutto il pacchetto   può avere ancora senso per te, non solo per la famiglia che   siete.


Lui ha paragonato la cosa ad una corsa in macchina... si corre  sapendo  ovviamente che è possibile far un incidente ma con quella  incoscienza  che pensa che a te non toccherà mai.

Mi chiedo come  sia possibile arrivare a tradire, facendo quindi tutti i  passaggi, per  poi scoprire un attimo dopo che è tutta una cazzata. Gli  uomini alla  fine diffilcimente lasciano le mogli dopo il loro giro di  giostra ma  anzi sono pentiti di aver rovinato tutto. Com'è possibile?  Non capisco  se è questione di uomini o donne o forse sono io che  generalizzo e sono  solo i traditori così. 

Mistral butta sul piatto "la tentazione" e  "l'occasione", nessuno è  perfetto ma per arrivare ad essere tentato e  ad avere l'occasione devi  camminare verso quella strada, non succede per  caso. 
C'è sempre un momento in cui ti rendi conto che il gioco sta  diventando  pericoloso e immorale. Può essere nel momento in cui i vostri  messaggi  diventano più dolci, può essere nel momento in cui cerchi i  momenti  per stare con lei. Primo bacio, primo appuntamento... passo dopo  passo.  
La tentazione può esserci. Se vedi su un tavolo mille euro  incustoditi  sei tentato di prenderli certo ma magari ti fermi perchè sai  che è  sbagliato. Sbagliato perchè non può portare niente di buono,  perchè non  ti cambieranno la vita, perchè non è giusto prendere quella  cosa solo  perchè ne hai l'occasione, perchè è rubare e per ultimo e non per ultimo  perchè qualcuno ti potrebbe scoprire e dovresti subirne le conseguenze.   
Tutti abbiamo le tentazioni, sono umane, la bellezza dell'uomo è che può e deve resistere anche alle tentazioni. 

Ultimamente sembra invece che resistere alla tentazione sia come un  oltraggio al proprio essere. Non bisogna perdere l'occasione di fare, di  essere felici, perchè si vive una sola volta, perchè la vita va morsa e  agguantata in tutto e per tutto. Altrimenti sei un bacchettone, uno  stupido... un perdente. 
Forse faccio un discorso troppo generico, anche lontano dalle mie  capacità di esposizione e di dialettica, ma il sacrificio, il senso di  responsabilità, la morale da quando hanno perso così tanto significato? 
Pensare che la persona che ho scelto per la vita non ha saputo fermarsi  fa male, pensare che quindi anch'io potrei farlo in realtà spero non sia  possibile. 
E non parlo di ora in cui quell'equilibrio si è falsato e quindi la  coppia nn ha più le sue reali basi, ma prima non era possibile, non  tanto che non avessi la tentazione - anche se al dire il vero non ne ho  mai realmente avuta una - ma che nonostante la tentazione non mi sarei  fermata. Rigida, ingenua, sciocca... forse tutto questo. 

Per me il punto probabilmente non è se uno ha avuto o meno la tentazione  ma se a seguito di questa si cerca la succulente occasione e si fa il  salto. Sono dei passaggi distinti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendevi Andrea ma probabilmente non era indirizzato a me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vedi, e mi scuso per estrapolare solo una frase per consolidare un mio pensiero, io non starei con uno che va troppo veloce in auto per sentire l'ebbrezza della velocità. Per dire neanche con uno che si ubriaca per divertirsi.
Quindi io conosco quali sono i miei limiti (e li conosce chi sta con me) e sapevo che non avrei mai potuto perdonare (non la scopata, ma la rottura del patto di lealtà, della scopata chi se frega (si fa per dire) se non sei più la persona con cui posso dormire tra due guanciali) e in base ai miei limiti ho scelto.
Ma tu non stai parlando di te. Parli di lui, dei figli, ma non di te.


----------



## Andrea Lila (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendevi Andrea ma probabilmente non era indirizzato a me.


Scherzavo con Brunetta perchè soprattutto i primi tempi della mia permanenza qui copiavo molti post suoi e di altri utenti per rileggerli con calma e cercare di capirli. Con quel post mi sono accorta che non si finisce mai di imparare e dunque la canzonavo un po' 






> Ultimamente sembra invece che resistere alla tentazione sia come un  oltraggio al proprio essere. Non bisogna perdere l'occasione di fare, di  essere felici, perchè si vive una sola volta, perchè la vita va morsa e  agguantata in tutto e per tutto. Altrimenti sei un bacchettone, uno  stupido... un perdente.
> Forse faccio un discorso troppo generico, anche lontano dalle mie  capacità di esposizione e di dialettica, ma il sacrificio, il senso di  responsabilità, la morale da quando hanno perso così tanto significato?
> Pensare che la persona che ho scelto per la vita non ha saputo fermarsi  fa male, pensare che quindi anch'io potrei farlo in realtà spero non sia  possibile.
> E non parlo di ora in cui quell'equilibrio si è falsato e quindi la  coppia nn ha più le sue reali basi, ma prima non era possibile, non  tanto che non avessi la tentazione - anche se al dire il vero non ne ho  mai realmente avuta una - ma che nonostante la tentazione non mi sarei  fermata. Rigida, ingenua, sciocca... forse tutto questo.
> ...



Si, pare che funzioni per molti esattamente come descrivi, che se non cogli le occasioni sei un fesso e carpe diem etc etc. Mio marito una volta, in corso di sua storia, non ricordo a proposito di quale argomento, affermò convinto che "si vive una volta sola", con l'aria di quello che stava prendendosi quello che lo faceva stare bene in quel momento. Alla luce del poi questa frase tanto banale a ricordarla mi ha fatto rabbrividire perchè detta nella consapevolezza (relativa) di stare facendo male e fregandosene altamente, ma così è stato e non si cambia. Inquadro tutto nel solito pacchetto


----------



## iosolo (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi, e mi scuso per estrapolare solo una frase  per consolidare un mio pensiero, io non starei con uno che va troppo  veloce in auto per sentire l'ebbrezza della velocità. Per dire neanche  con uno che si ubriaca per divertirsi.
> Quindi io conosco quali sono i miei limiti (e li conosce chi sta con me)  e sapevo che non avrei mai potuto perdonare (non la scopata, ma la  rottura del patto di lealtà, della scopata chi se frega (si fa per dire)  se non sei più la persona con cui posso dormire tra due guanciali) e in  base ai miei limiti ho scelto.
> Ma tu non stai parlando di te. Parli di lui, dei figli, ma non di te.


Hai ragione. 
Sai qual'è il problema con i propri limiti, che prima di tutto non sono  così netti e ... che poi nella vita magari succede qualcosa che te li fa  superare. 
E poi riguardano ogni nostra sfera caratteriale. 
Il mio limite è non essere disposta ancora a rinunciare a tutto mentre  lui mi dice che è pentito e che ama solo me. Il mio limite è che  soffrirei ogni momento per i miei figli perchè è nelle mie possibilità  darci una seconda possibilità. Il mio limite è buttare tutto quando so  che c'è speranza che le cose tra noi possono migliorare e che tutti noi  possiamo essere ancora felici. 
Il mio limite è che gli voglio un mondo di bene. Lo odio molto tante  volte ma ci sono momenti in cui lo guardo e vorrei proteggerlo (come un  bambino idiota, visto quello che ha fatto) e non so perchè. 
Il mio limite è che so che sarei egoista quanto lui a mollare tutto ora. 

I propri limiti... non lo so, forse non ci sono limiti di quello che possiamo fare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Sai qual'è il problema con i propri limiti, che prima di tutto non sono  così netti e ... che poi nella vita magari succede qualcosa che te li fa  superare.
> E poi riguardano ogni nostra sfera caratteriale.
> Il mio limite è non essere disposta ancora a rinunciare a tutto mentre  lui mi dice che è pentito e che ama solo me. Il mio limite è che  soffrirei ogni momento per i miei figli perchè è nelle mie possibilità  darci una seconda possibilità. Il mio limite è buttare tutto quando so  che c'è speranza che le cose tra noi possono migliorare e che tutti noi  possiamo essere ancora felici.
> ...


Quindi hai deciso.
Analizza una per una la cose che fai fatica a digerire e trova cosa può fare lui e cosa potete fare insieme per digerire.


----------



## Circe (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Il mio limite è che gli voglio un mondo di bene. Lo odio molto tante  volte ma ci sono momenti in cui lo guardo e vorrei proteggerlo (come un  bambino idiota, visto quello che ha fatto) .


Questo non e' un limite e' la grandezza del tuo cuore. A prescindere dai valori, dalle offese, dalle colpe, dal tradimento.
Ci pensi se sulla terra fossimo tutti cosi?
Nessuno ammazzerebbe x vendetta, non ci sarebbero guerre, vincerebbe l'amore, la compassione, l'empatia. Sei una persona sensibile. Ho passato anni a chiedermi tutto quello che ti chiedi tu. Non essere rigida con te stessa. Apprezza la bella persona che sei!


----------



## iosolo (28 Luglio 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi hai deciso.
> Analizza una per una la cose che fai fatica a digerire e trova cosa può fare lui e cosa potete fare insieme per digerire.


Quindi ho deciso.  
L'importante è farlo bene!? Chissà se ci riesco... 



Circe ha detto:


> Questo non e' un limite e' la grandezza del tuo cuore. A prescindere dai valori, dalle offese, dalle colpe, dal tradimento.
> Ci pensi se sulla terra fossimo tutti cosi?
> Nessuno ammazzerebbe x vendetta, non ci sarebbero guerre, vincerebbe l'amore, la compassione, l'empatia. Sei una persona sensibile. Ho passato anni a chiedermi tutto quello che ti chiedi tu. Non essere rigida con te stessa. Apprezza la bella persona che sei!


Grazie Circe è un bellissimo complimento!


----------



## mistral (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non ho capito cosa intendevi Andrea ma probabilmente non era indirizzato a me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quello che descrivi tu ,il mondo di sani principi,di morale,di correttezza e purezza è l'Eden,e ci hanno cacciati millenni fa indovina un po' per quale motivo?
Maledetto serpente tentatore e maledetta quella mela così rossa ed invitante.
Passano i millenni ma mi sa che la natura umana (con le sue eccezioni) rimane sempre quella purtroppo.....


----------



## iosolo (28 Luglio 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scherzavo con Brunetta perchè soprattutto i primi tempi della mia permanenza qui copiavo molti post suoi e di altri utenti per rileggerli con calma e cercare di capirli. Con quel post mi sono accorta che non si finisce mai di imparare e dunque la canzonavo un po'


Sai che anch'io ho fatto così ho un bel pacchetto di vostre citazioni. 
Ho trovato qui il confronto e il conforto che cercavo. 
Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (28 Luglio 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_gYK1ZCVM8

Credo possa servire per capire cosa si vuole.

Divertente quando definisce il desiderio maschile per i pezzi una minchiata. Ed illuminante come l'esperienza dell'amore sia destabilizzante.


----------



## Joey Blow (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Quando si hanno bimbi non sei libera. Ma nemmeno lui lo era mentre  mi tradiva, se non per me, per il rischio di perdere la sua famiglia. Ma  il suo bisogno di libertà è stato più forte di quel legame. Lui è  voluto scappare nonostante tutto.
> Ed io ora nonostante tutto sono  qui che cerco di rimanere. Nonostante i valori, le paure, l'orgoglio e  il dolore. Scelgo di rimanere e di provarci. Senso di responsabilità più  forte? O forse la gabbia in cui mi trovo, come per Circe, mi permette  comunque di essere serena? Paura di perderlo?
> 
> Se nonostante tutto  lui ha voluto allontanarsi e io nonostante tutto cerco di rimanere,  vuol dire veramente che tra noi ci sarà per sempre un divario  impossibile da sanare. Fa male pensarlo. Quanto poco sei stata  importante e nonostante lui urli che OGGI è diverso io non riesco a  crederci.


Allora: o lo accetti per uno che ti ha messo le corna e con un certo pragmatismo vai avanti, appunto per quieto vivere, senza troppi patemi oppure ti ritrovi male. Non serena, male. Prima o poi. Vedi tu. Se parli di divario impossibile da sanare gia' parti male, pero'. Questo e' quanto.


----------



## Horny (28 Luglio 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Lui non spiega. Ripete come una litania che è un errore, una "cavolata". Purtroppo il terapeuta per ora gli da ragione gli ha detto davanti a me che non deve più parlare del passato e ad ogni mia rimostranza o domanda rispondere: Mi dispiace


 Manderei affanculo entrambi.


----------



## iosolo (2 Agosto 2016)

Horny ha detto:


> Manderei affanculo entrambi.


Fatto! Ma non è ancora consolante... 
Anche perchè mi piace il mio terapeuta e non vorrei cambiarlo.


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fatto! Ma non è ancora consolante...
> Anche perchè mi piace il mio terapeuta e non vorrei cambiarlo.


La mia psicologa anche ha sempre più o meno difeso la postazione del traditore. Non parlava direttamente con lui, dunque non ha potuto dargli suggerimenti, ma l'ultima volta che l'ho vista (recentemente) mi ha quasi cazziata perchè le riportavo dettagli su di lui e ipotizzavo scenari emotivi nei quali secondo lei non dovevo ficcarmi perchè non erano centrati su di me. 'nzomma mi ha perfino sfanculata non dandomi un altro appuntamento e rimandando un eventuale incontro a dopo l'estate, semmai io dovessi averne la necessità. Non so cosa pensare; da una parte forse lei pensa che il mio percorso sia ad un punto in cui è necessario che io debba camminare da sola, da un'altra ho come la sensazione che le sue competenze  abbiano raggiunto il limite. 

Come stai adesso?


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> La mia psicologa anche ha sempre più o meno  difeso la postazione del traditore. Non parlava direttamente con lui,  dunque non ha potuto dargli suggerimenti, ma l'ultima volta che l'ho  vista (recentemente) mi ha quasi cazziata perchè le riportavo dettagli  su di lui e ipotizzavo scenari emotivi nei quali secondo lei non dovevo  ficcarmi perchè non erano centrati su di me. 'nzomma mi ha perfino  sfanculata non dandomi un altro appuntamento e rimandando un eventuale  incontro a dopo l'estate, semmai io dovessi averne la necessità. Non so  cosa pensare; da una parte forse lei pensa che il mio percorso sia ad un  punto in cui è necessario che io debba camminare da sola, da un'altra  ho come la sensazione che le sue competenze  abbiano raggiunto il  limite.
> 
> Come stai adesso?


Grazie della domanda, mi fa molto piacere. 
Io sto così con questo peso nel cuore in tutti i momenti, anche quelli che dovrebbero essere belli. 
Se  ti dovessi dire razionalmente come va, dovrei dirti bene, tra noi va  meglio di quanto sia andata negli utlimi anni. Mille attenzioni,  coccole, sesso e tanta comunicazione. Sembriamo due fidanzatini in certe  cose. 
Questo però non mi rende felice. Quando pensi ti avere il  grande amore nella tua vita, quello che riuscirà a superare tutti i  problemi, e ti trovi "questo" non riuscirai mai ad apprezzarlo  veramente. Oltre tutto il carico di schifo che ti è arrivato. 
Ho  molto di più di quello che molte altre coppie non hanno, dovrei essere  soddifatta ma purtroppo non è così. Non avrò mai più quell'illusione di  amore eterno, ne con lui ne con nessun altro, è andato, ormai sono  "cresciuta". Non c'è nessun eroe, nessun lieto fine, nessun grande  amore... c'è la realtà. 
L'eroe è sostituito da un uomo fallace,  immaturo ed egoista. L'eroina da una donna patetica e insoddisfatta. Il  grande amore in qualcosa che non supera nemmeno la routine del tempo  pensa se può farlo con i grandi problemi della vita. 
Ci penso e spero sia questione di tempo. Immagino che per me ce ne vorrà tanto. 

Il  terapista non lo so, anche lì speravo fosse questione di tempo, che più  andavano i giorni e le sedute e più avremmo affrontato i reali motivi  del tradimento. 
No la mancanza di comunicazione, no la routine.  Tradire è qualcosa di più forte che va oltre per me... ma forse sono  sempre la solita e come dicono tutti... tradire è "normale" e quella  anomala sono io.

Penso e ripenso. Il mio cervello non si ferma e come detto da Mistral nell'altro post la demenza senile non sarebbe male


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Grazie della domanda, mi fa molto piacere.
> Io sto così con questo peso nel cuore in tutti i momenti, anche quelli che dovrebbero essere belli.
> Se  ti dovessi dire razionalmente come va, dovrei dirti bene, tra noi va  meglio di quanto sia andata negli utlimi anni. Mille attenzioni,  coccole, sesso e tanta comunicazione. Sembriamo due fidanzatini in certe  cose.
> Questo però non mi rende felice. Quando pensi ti avere il  grande amore nella tua vita, quello che riuscirà a superare tutti i  problemi, e ti trovi "questo" non riuscirai mai ad apprezzarlo  veramente. Oltre tutto il carico di schifo che ti è arrivato.
> ...


Il tempo cambia la percezione delle cose e in meglio.
Anche stare qui aiuta. Nella vita normalmente si frequentano persone che la pensano come noi o che comunque non vogliono ferirci. Qui ho trovato persone che hanno raccontato sinceramente la loro esperienza e le loro ragioni e ho capito cose utili. Devi trovare tu quello che ti serve dagli altri.
Ognuno di noi pensa che "noi non faremo come l'altra gente " invece poi scendiamo dalla nuvola rosa. È una gran botta. Ma si può camminare ancora.


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

Il penso e ripenso e poi ci penso ancora è normale,peggio quando si decide di cercare di andare avanti insieme e l'elemento di disturbo ce l'hai lì davanti agli occhi in tutto il suo splendore......e il profilo della sua giugulare o del promontorio  del pacco che di notte si staglia in controluce al chiaror di luna ,alle tre di notte ti fanno improvvisamente ricordare che avevi comprato un fantastico coltellazzo in ceramica che non hai ancora provato ,garantito per tagli precisi e netti col quale ti immaginavi alle prese con arrosti e salumi .....e invece di colpo ti ispira l'arte della macellazione stile Hannibal Lechter.
Ma prova a pensare a come sta il traditore,non quello che tradisce per amore e che decide di andarsene con questo nuovo sentimento.
Parlo di quello  che ha tradito per coglionaggine,sotto sotto magari solo per capricci di bambino mal cresciuto che si sentiva trascurato(porello) o perché ha incontrato quello o quella che ne aveva voglia e cercava un complice non avendo niente da perdere e un po più di pelo sullo stomaco lo hanno convinto (senza fatica)del "ma che vuoi che siano qualche scopata,che problemi vuoi che ne derivino?"insomma,per motivi inconsistenti dei quali manco loro ,appena scesi dalla giostra riescono più a dare una motivazione.Con il terrore di perdere tutto ciò che si ama e trovarsi la loro vita in mano ad un partner incazzato nero che mette tutto in discussione.
Ecco,tra la mia posizione e quella di un traditore scoperto,mille volte la mia.
Io vedo in che razza di angoscia ed apprensione ha vissuto ed in parte vive la vita mio marito,rimorso e grossi problemi a trovare una motivazione al suo cedere.Specie se  l'immagine dell'altra/o e ciò che rappresentava si è sgonfiata molto malamente .É un problema suo,dovrà digerirselo da solo,umanamente mi dispiace ma avrebbe dovuto non tradire  oppure non farsi beccare.
Fermo restando che ,quando alla base vi è un problema di immaturità e/o egoismo tutta questa situazione potrebbe rivelarsi un toccasana e costringere finalmente al dialogo sincero e a tirare fuori veramente tutto,noi ci siamo recriminati cose di 15 anni fa ,le famose cose non dette nella speranza che l'altro  capisse ...prima o poi.Credo che abbiamo passato almeno un mese senza dormire a parlare tutte le sante notti .Da ora in poi solo parole chiare e niente sott'intesi,dire chiaramente "questa cosa mi piace o non mi piace " ,non lasciare più nulla a marcire con la speranza che si aggiusti da se.Magari sarà ugualmente un fallimento oppure no.Per ora credo di essere in una situazione che rasenta la perfezione dal punto di vista di rispetto ,dialogo ed empatia ,la quale per anni mi rendo conto essere esistita solo da parte mia .
Ora tutto ha un equilibrio che ha dell'incredibile e senza il minimo sforzo...giugulare a parte :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Il penso e ripenso e poi ci penso ancora è normale,peggio quando si decide di cercare di andare avanti insieme e l'elemento di disturbo ce l'hai lì davanti agli occhi in tutto il suo splendore......e il profilo della sua giugulare o del promontorio  del pacco che di notte si staglia in controluce al chiaror di luna ,alle tre di notte ti fanno improvvisamente ricordare che avevi comprato un fantastico coltellazzo in ceramica che non hai ancora provato ,garantito per tagli precisi e netti col quale ti immaginavi alle prese con arrosti e salumi .....e invece di colpo ti ispira l'arte della macellazione stile Hannibal Lechter.
> Ma prova a pensare a come sta il traditore,non quello che tradisce per amore e che decide di andarsene con questo nuovo sentimento.
> Parlo di quello  che ha tradito per coglionaggine,sotto sotto magari solo per capricci di bambino mal cresciuto che si sentiva trascurato(porello) o perché ha incontrato quello o quella che ne aveva voglia e cercava un complice non avendo niente da perdere e un po più di pelo sullo stomaco lo hanno convinto (senza fatica)del "ma che vuoi che siano qualche scopata,che problemi vuoi che ne derivino?"insomma,per motivi inconsistenti dei quali manco loro ,appena scesi dalla giostra riescono più a dare una motivazione.Con il terrore di perdere tutto ciò che si ama e trovarsi la loro vita in mano ad un partner incazzato nero che mette tutto in discussione.
> Ecco,tra la mia posizione e quella di un traditore scoperto,mille volte la mia.
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Grazie della domanda, mi fa molto piacere.
> Io sto così con questo peso nel cuore in tutti i momenti, anche quelli che dovrebbero essere belli.
> Se  ti dovessi dire razionalmente come va, dovrei dirti bene, tra noi va  meglio di quanto sia andata negli utlimi anni. Mille attenzioni,  coccole, sesso e tanta comunicazione. Sembriamo due fidanzatini in certe  cose.
> Questo però non mi rende felice. Quando pensi ti avere il  grande amore nella tua vita, quello che riuscirà a superare tutti i  problemi, e ti trovi "questo" non riuscirai mai ad apprezzarlo  veramente. Oltre tutto il carico di schifo che ti è arrivato.
> ...



Per fortuna i pensieri col tempo si consumano a furia di essere ripensati . Giuro.

Mi sono massacrata giorni, notti, settimane e mesi interi 24h24. Mi sono spostata da lui a me a loro a noi agli altri al forum ai confidenti al web all'universo intero alla ricerca di perchè antichi e appena coniati, investigando nelle pieghe più remote dei nostri cuori, indagando l'indagabile, cercando di perdonare l'imperdonable, odiando e amando, piangendo e ridendo, urlando i peggio improperi e sussurrando parole d'amore, sfiancandomi fisicamente e rigenerandomi solo sulla lunga distanza. Sai quando? Quando ho iniziato a lasciare andare, ad accogliere e lasciare andare come qualcosa che ho capito nella sua essenza e i cui particolari, sui quali tanto mi sono arrovellata, sono andati collocandosi nel posto che meritano, ai margini di un nocciolo fluido che si manifesta quando si smette di accumulare roba inutile nel cervello e lo si tiene libero usandolo come stazione di passaggio.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il tempo cambia la percezione delle cose e in meglio.
> Anche stare qui aiuta. Nella vita normalmente si frequentano persone che la pensano come noi o che comunque non vogliono ferirci. Qui ho trovato persone che hanno raccontato sinceramente la loro esperienza e le loro ragioni e ho capito cose utili. Devi trovare tu quello che ti serve dagli altri.
> Ognuno di noi pensa che "noi non faremo come l'altra gente " invece poi scendiamo dalla nuvola rosa. È una gran botta. Ma si può camminare ancora.


Si ma da una che prima pensava di volare tra quelle nuvole rosa e ora si trova "solo" a camminare ne ho di strada da fare. Avevo questa maledetta tracotanza, il sentirmi così fortunata, sembrava così meravigliosamente piena la mia vita e il cadere da lassù ha fatto proprio male male male...


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Si ma da una che prima pensava di volare tra quelle nuvole rosa e ora si trova "solo" a camminare ne ho di strada da fare. Avevo questa maledetta tracotanza, il sentirmi così fortunata, sembrava così meravigliosamente piena la mia vita e il cadere da lassù ha fatto proprio male male male...


Anch'io credevo di volare più in alto degli altri, perciò cadendo da lassù mi sono fatta malissimo. Ah, quante domande mentre si raccolgono i propri pezzi qua e là per riassemblarli!


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Grazie della domanda, mi fa molto piacere.
> Io sto così con questo peso nel cuore in tutti i momenti, anche quelli che dovrebbero essere belli.
> Se  ti dovessi dire razionalmente come va, dovrei dirti bene, tra noi va  meglio di quanto sia andata negli utlimi anni. Mille attenzioni,  coccole, sesso e tanta comunicazione. Sembriamo due fidanzatini in certe  cose.
> Questo però non mi rende felice. Quando pensi ti avere il  grande amore nella tua vita, quello che riuscirà a superare tutti i  problemi, e ti trovi "questo" non riuscirai mai ad apprezzarlo  veramente. Oltre tutto il carico di schifo che ti è arrivato.
> ...


Io penso che il momento emozionale che attraversi sia del tutto lecito. Nel senso che le sensazioni che provi vanno ascoltate e non combattute, direi che vadano assecondate. Se senti che tutto è crollato allora è crollato veramente, il tentativo di rimozione, o semplicemente cercare di dimenticare, sono azioni che non devi compiere. Sai benissimo che niente tornerà com'era.

Per cui le modalità del terapeuta vanno interpretate in altro modo. E' come se ti stesse dicendo che il modo per venirne fuori è solo quello di non arrovellarti più, di non sovraccaricarti. Perché soluzioni ideali alla riparazione di una simile rottura non ci sono, se non quelle che passano attraverso un percorso di adattamento. E l'adattamento ha bisogno di tempo, quindi anche nel tuo caso il tempo svolgerà la sua azione.

Il che non significa che negli anni a venire vivrai beata all'ombra di quello che è successo, questi pensieri in realtà non ti abbandoneranno mai. Non so se hai ben presente quale sarà la cura che il tempo sarà in grado di offrirti, ma più che una guarigione devi aspettarti una sorta di immunità.

Poi, anche se la cosa può non essere funzionale a questo tuo momento, direi che è bello sentire chi la pensa come te in neretto.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma prova a pensare a come sta il traditore,non  quello che tradisce per amore e che decide di andarsene con questo nuovo  sentimento.
> *Parlo di quello  che ha tradito per coglionaggine,sotto sotto  magari solo per capricci di bambino mal cresciuto che si sentiva  trascurato(porello)*  o perché ha incontrato quello o quella che ne aveva voglia e cercava un  complice non avendo niente da perdere e un po più di pelo sullo stomaco  lo hanno convinto (senza fatica)del "ma che vuoi che siano qualche  scopata,che problemi vuoi che ne derivino?"insomma,per motivi  inconsistenti dei quali manco loro ,appena scesi dalla giostra riescono  più a dare una motivazione.Con il terrore di perdere tutto ciò che si  ama e trovarsi la loro vita in mano ad un partner incazzato nero che  mette tutto in discussione.
> Ecco,tra la mia posizione e quella di un traditore scoperto,mille volte la mia.
> *Io vedo in che razza di angoscia ed apprensione ha vissuto ed in  parte vive la vita mio marito,rimorso e grossi problemi a trovare una  motivazione al suo cedere*.Specie se  l'immagine dell'altra/o e  ciò che rappresentava si è sgonfiata molto malamente .É un problema  suo,dovrà digerirselo da solo,umanamente mi dispiace ma avrebbe dovuto *non tradire  oppure non farsi beccare.
> ...


Leggo le tue parole Mistral sempre con molta aspettativa, perchè tu e  Andrea sembrate davvero le uniche ad aver non solo superato quello che  vi è successo ma anche averlo in qualche modo fatto superbamente... 

primo neretto: io non riesco a capire la psicologia del traditore e  quindi difficilmente riesco a provare empatia, capire il perchè di certi  meccanismi. Il tradimento è qualcosa che dura più di un momento, e non  riesco a capire come una persona non possa nemmeno per un momento porsi  la seguente domanda "Che cazzo sto facendo?! Dove mi porterà tutto  questo?! e guardarsi allo specchio ogni giorno" e nel momento che  prosegui sai che metti anche la tua famiglia nel piatto della scommessa  (per tornare a quello che diceva qualche post fa Andrea). 
Il pentito che si pente solo dopo lo trovo "scemo o paraculo" e quindi chi gli crede imbecille (quindi io!). 
Come hai fatto a capire che lui era veramente pentito?! (vedi secondo  neretto!) Io l'unico momento in cui mi sono sentita di dargli una chance  è stato vederlo come un ameba piangere come un bambino (devo riportarlo  a quel limite, per sentirmi soddisfatta). 

Oddio sul non farsi beccare mi prendi alla sprovvista. Il tradimento non  diventa meno grave per il traditore se non ti fai beccare, no?! oppure è  così? Il non vedere soffrire è come nn averlo fatto?


----------



## disincantata (3 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Scherzavo con Brunetta perchè soprattutto i primi tempi della mia permanenza qui copiavo molti post suoi e di altri utenti per rileggerli con calma e cercare di capirli. Con quel post mi sono accorta che non si finisce mai di imparare e dunque la canzonavo un po'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Temo pure io sia così,  soprattutto per gli uomini se vengono corteggiati insistentemente da una donna, e con ampia liberta' di azione, quasi impossibile resistere.  Non per questo vanno giustificati,  ma riesco a capire certe dinamiche.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Leggo le tue parole Mistral sempre con molta aspettativa, perchè tu e  Andrea sembrate davvero le uniche ad aver non solo superato quello che  vi è successo ma anche averlo in qualche modo fatto superbamente...
> 
> primo neretto: io non riesco a capire la psicologia del traditore e  quindi difficilmente riesco a provare empatia, capire il perchè di certi  meccanismi. Il tradimento è qualcosa che dura più di un momento, e non  riesco a capire come una persona non possa nemmeno per un momento porsi  la seguente domanda "Che cazzo sto facendo?! Dove mi porterà tutto  questo?! e guardarsi allo specchio ogni giorno" e nel momento che  prosegui sai che metti anche la tua famiglia nel piatto della scommessa  (per tornare a quello che diceva qualche post fa Andrea).
> Il pentito che si pente solo dopo lo trovo "scemo o paraculo" e quindi chi gli crede imbecille (quindi io!).
> ...


E' il segno distintivo della perdita della fiducia. Vederlo cosi sottomesso rende lui credibile e fa sentire te come se tornassi ad avere il controllo della situazione.

Poi naturalmente basta poco e ricadi nella fossa del dubbio.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Per fortuna i pensieri col tempo si consumano a furia di essere ripensati . Giuro.
> 
> Mi sono massacrata giorni, notti, settimane e mesi interi 24h24. Mi sono spostata da lui a me a loro a noi agli altri al forum ai confidenti al web all'universo intero alla ricerca di perchè antichi e appena coniati, investigando nelle pieghe più remote dei nostri cuori, indagando l'indagabile, cercando di perdonare l'imperdonable, odiando e amando, piangendo e ridendo, urlando i peggio improperi e sussurrando parole d'amore, sfiancandomi fisicamente e rigenerandomi solo sulla lunga distanza. Sai quando? Quando ho iniziato a lasciare andare, ad accogliere e lasciare andare come qualcosa che ho capito nella sua essenza e i cui particolari, sui quali tanto mi sono arrovellata, sono andati collocandosi nel posto che meritano, ai margini di un nocciolo fluido che si manifesta quando si smette di accumulare roba inutile nel cervello e lo si tiene libero usandolo come stazione di passaggio.





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Anch'io credevo di volare più in alto degli altri, perciò cadendo da lassù mi sono fatta malissimo. Ah, quante domande mentre si raccolgono i propri pezzi qua e là per riassemblarli!


E' questione di tempo. Continuate a dirmelo e continuo a ripetermelo. 
Almeno so che forse una via di uscita da questo pantano c'è.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> E' il segno distintivo della perdita della fiducia. Vederlo cosi sottomesso rende lui credibile e fa sentire te come se tornassi ad avere il controllo della situazione.
> 
> Poi naturalmente basta poco e ricadi nella fossa del dubbio.


Se sei un minimo razionale e analizzi i fatti non puoi fare a meno di ricadere nel dubbio. 
Puoi capire l'errore solo dopo che lo hanno scoperto? Cosa ti dispiace veramente l'essere scoperto o l'aver fatto quello che hai fatto?


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

disincantata ha detto:


> Temo pure io sia così,  soprattutto per gli uomini se vengono corteggiati insistentemente da una donna, e con ampia liberta' di azione, quasi impossibile resistere.  Non per questo vanno giustificati,  ma riesco a capire certe dinamiche.


Pensa che il martire che ho a casa ha resistito a due anni di salamelecchi e organi sessuali femminili serviti su vari piatti d'argento.Ho trovato mail di lei del 2011...due anni prima dell'inizio del fattaccio.Il contenuto è inequivocabile come inequivocabile è avere dubbi sulla salute mentale della persona perché faceva discorsi completamente esagerati rispetto al grado di conoscenza e frequentazione che all'epoca avevano.Aveva un'immagine molto artefatta di lui principe azzurro che a suo giudizio avrebbe rappresentato la sua salvezza.Lo esaltava su aspetti che (per me che conosco mio marito) erano del tutto idealizzati.Non lo descrivevano affatto ,ovviamente lui gongolava perché anche se hai gli occhi marroni ti fa piacere sentire una che  loda i tuoi fantastici occhi blu che la fanno impazzire  Puoi pensare che sia esagerata ma ti piace.L'unico appunto è che di una così "fuori" magari fidati un po di meno perché dopo,ragionarci puoi immaginare che sarà parecchio difficile .La botta e via là si fa con qualcuno sano di mente non con chi si sente il coniuge dell'amante.
Pero alla fine di ogni mail si scusava e se lui voleva che lei la smettesse di provocarlo lei lo avrebbe fatto......esattamente come quando mi ha detto che lei sarebbe sparita dalle nostre vite e che dovevamo risolvere i nostri problemi,avevamo la sua benedizione ,per poi far passare qualche mese ed inviare a mio marito il famoso messaggio "vieni a casa mia il giorno X che te la do?" Con annessa opzione "si" o "No" tipo i bigliettini delle elementari:rotfl:

In ogni caso,dopo due anni quando la moglie brutta e cattiva gli ha detto di crescere ,l'offerta delle due tette su cui piangere non l'ha rifiutata.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Se sei un minimo razionale e analizzi i fatti non puoi fare a meno di ricadere nel dubbio.
> Puoi capire l'errore solo dopo che lo hanno scoperto? Cosa ti dispiace veramente l'essere scoperto o l'aver fatto quello che hai fatto?


Infatti qui si tratta di assimilare ed incassare l'accaduto. Un lavoro durissimo, impietoso, che per giunta spetta solo a te. Con tutto che a mollarti questa rogna è stato qualcun altro, anche se tuo marito, e che idealmente non sei stata tu a cercartela. Cioè, una prospettiva del cavolo e che poco aiuta.

Tu adesso cerchi di capire i meccanismi di quello che ha portato lui a fare quello che ha fatto, un po' come a tentare di trovargli una cura che lo guarisca da una malattia mettendovi entrambi al sicuro.

In realtà hai bisogno di fiducia, e penso solo di questa. Perché, ora che il nuovo capitolo è aperto, quello che lui ha fatto resterà negli annali, quello che farà invece scriverà il futuro. Accettare l'accaduto, dato che si capisce che vuoi mantenere viva la famiglia che hai creato, significa in realtà aver bisogno di nuove certezze. Quindi molto dipende da lui e da quello che sarà in grado di dimostrarti, ma dipende, purtroppo, anche da te che devi sobbarcarti parte del problema. Devi tentare in tutti i modi di concentrarti sulle possibilità che il tuo matrimonio ha di salvarsi, lui invece deve garantirle quelle possibilità. Lo so che a parlare sono tutti buoni, ma se ti arrovelli sui meccanismi del tradimento non ne verrai mai fuori. Cercare di capire invece se lui può dimostrarsi ancora una persona affidabile è diverso ed è l'unica cosa cui puoi aggrapparti per iniziare a pensare di poter continuare a scanso di dubbi.


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Leggo le tue parole Mistral sempre con molta aspettativa, perchè tu e  Andrea sembrate davvero le uniche ad aver non solo superato quello che  vi è successo ma anche averlo in qualche modo fatto superbamente...
> 
> primo neretto: io non riesco a capire la psicologia del traditore e  quindi difficilmente riesco a provare empatia, capire il perchè di certi  meccanismi. Il tradimento è qualcosa che dura più di un momento, e non  riesco a capire come una persona non possa nemmeno per un momento porsi  la seguente domanda "Che cazzo sto facendo?! Dove mi porterà tutto  questo?! e guardarsi allo specchio ogni giorno" e nel momento che  prosegui sai che metti anche la tua famiglia nel piatto della scommessa  (per tornare a quello che diceva qualche post fa Andrea).
> Il pentito che si pente solo dopo lo trovo "scemo o paraculo" e quindi chi gli crede imbecille (quindi io!).
> ...


Il fatto ovviamente rimane quello ,ma concorderai con me che il destino e la vita futura del traditore cambia parecchio nel caso in cui la faccia franca (il traduttore insisteva nello scrivere "si faccia  Franca") e quello in cui venga scoperto.Poi con la proverbiale capacità degli uomini "profondi" di accantonare pezzi di vita,archiviato il fatto magari si riusciva anche a far finta di nulla.


----------



## mistral (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> E' questione di tempo. Continuate a dirmelo e continuo a ripetermelo.
> Almeno so che forse una via di uscita da questo pantano c'è.


Ma certo,parola di Scout (che non ho fatto).
Col tempo tutto si ridimensionerà e ti sentirai forte come non mai e molto ma molto più egoista.Mai come allora la frase "chi mi ama mi segua" avrà significato.
Mi pare di ricordare che voi due foste insieme da sempre,fin da ragazzini (come me),lui lo vedi come un'appendice del tuo corpo,una parte di te come tu di lui.
Devi solo capire e mettere a fuoco quale appendice sia per te,se un dito,un braccio ,una gamba o una emorroide.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma certo,parola di Scout (che non ho fatto).
> Col tempo tutto si ridimensionerà e ti sentirai forte come non mai e molto ma molto più egoista.Mai come allora la frase "chi mi ama mi segua" avrà significato.
> Mi pare di ricordare che voi due foste insieme da sempre,fin da ragazzini (come me),lui lo vedi come un'appendice del tuo corpo,una parte di te come tu di lui.
> Devi solo capire e mettere a fuoco quale appendice sia per te,se un dito,un braccio ,una gamba *o una emorroide*.


Oddio, non è che quella te la porti appresso con piacere. Certo, se ce l'hai...


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

JON ha detto:


> Infatti qui si tratta di assimilare ed incassare l'accaduto. Un lavoro durissimo, impietoso, che per giunta spetta solo a te. Con tutto che a mollarti questa rogna è stato qualcun altro, anche se tuo marito, e che idealmente non sei stata tu a cercartela. Cioè, una prospettiva del cavolo e che poco aiuta.
> 
> *Tu adesso cerchi di capire i meccanismi di quello che ha portato lui a fare quello che ha fatto, un po' come a tentare di trovargli una cura che lo guarisca da una malattia mettendovi entrambi al sicuro.*
> 
> In realtà hai bisogno di fiducia, e penso solo di questa. Perché, ora che il nuovo capitolo è aperto, quello che lui ha fatto resterà negli annali, quello che farà invece scriverà il futuro. Accettare l'accaduto, dato che si capisce che vuoi mantenere viva la famiglia che hai creato, significa in realtà aver bisogno di nuove certezze. Quindi molto dipende da lui e da quello che sarà in grado di dimostrarti, ma dipende, purtroppo, anche da te che devi sobbarcarti parte del problema. Devi tentare in tutti i modi di concentrarti sulle possibilità che il tuo matrimonio ha di salvarsi, lui invece deve garantirle quelle possibilità. Lo so che a parlare sono tutti buoni, ma se ti arrovelli sui meccanismi del tradimento non ne verrai mai fuori. *Cercare di capire invece se lui può dimostrarsi ancora una persona affidabile è diverso ed è l'unica cosa cui puoi aggrapparti per iniziare a pensare di poter continuare a scanso di dubbi.*


Per il primo neretto: Si, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!!! 

Forse dentro di me quella pagina scarabocchiata di quell'annale mi fa veramente troppo schifio e quindi ancora non sono pronta ad accettarla. Non sono ancora pronta ad accettare che siamo stati così difettosi da imbrattare così quella pagina. E non è il cielo, il destino, la vita che ci ha purtroppo messo davanti questo ostacolo. Siamo noi. E' lui. E' difficile da accettare. 

Per il secondo grassetto: Ho paura di non essere in grado di distinguere la differenza. Razionalmente forse si, ma inconsciamente sono così spaventata che non voglio correre il rischio...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Per il primo neretto: Si, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio!!!!
> 
> Forse dentro di me quella pagina scarabocchiata di quell'annale mi fa veramente troppo schifio e quindi ancora non sono pronta ad accettarla. Non sono ancora pronta ad accettare che siamo stati così difettosi da imbrattare così quella pagina. E non è il cielo, il destino, la vita che ci ha purtroppo messo davanti questo ostacolo. Siamo noi. E' lui. E' difficile da accettare.
> 
> Per il secondo grassetto: Ho paura di non essere in grado di distinguere la differenza. Razionalmente forse si, ma inconsciamente sono così spaventata che non voglio correre il rischio...


Credo che tu debba prendere atto che sei su una strada, come sempre nella vita, che non sai dove ti porterà e neppure quali paesaggi ti farà conoscere, che ti cambieranno.
La strada è in salita e molto faticosa e tu vorresti credere di essere già quasi arrivata, comprensibile.
Io vedo che tu hai una resistenza a cambiare e questo non ti lascia vedere da altri punti di vista quello che è successo.


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma certo,parola di Scout (che non ho fatto).
> Col tempo tutto si ridimensionerà e ti sentirai forte come non mai e molto ma molto più egoista.Mai come allora la frase "chi mi ama mi segua" avrà significato.
> Mi pare di ricordare che voi due foste insieme da sempre,fin da ragazzini (come me),lui lo vedi come un'appendice del tuo corpo,una parte di te come tu di lui.
> Devi solo capire e mettere a fuoco quale appendice sia per te,se un dito,un braccio ,una gamba *o una emorroide.*


Sei da applausoooooo


----------



## iosolo (3 Agosto 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu debba prendere atto che sei su una strada, come sempre nella vita, che non sai dove ti porterà e neppure quali paesaggi ti farà conoscere, che ti cambieranno.
> La strada è in salita e molto faticosa e tu vorresti credere di essere già quasi arrivata, comprensibile.
> *Io vedo che tu hai una resistenza a cambiare* e questo non ti lascia vedere da altri punti di vista quello che è successo.


Troppo idealista, sognatrice, ingenua, inesperta... oppure codarda, semplice, debole? 

Accetto tutte e due e due le critiche, ma tu a quale ti riferivi?!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Troppo idealista, sognatrice, ingenua, inesperta... oppure codarda, semplice, debole?
> 
> Accetto tutte e due e due le critiche, ma tu a quale ti riferivi?!


Nooo.
Vedi che tu trasformi il cambiamento in giudizio negativo verso una parte di te?
Sto cercando un esempio di cambiamento da positivo in positivo.
Immagina un appartamento bellissimo che può essere arredato stupendamente in tanti stili. È sempre lo stesso appartamento, non è migliore quello shabby di quello stile industriale.
Io ho provato la stessa tua sensazione quando mi hanno definita rigida. Perché non lo sono e perché sono molto disponibile e accogliente e non ho alcuna intenzione di rigettare i miei valori. Ma è una cosa diversa. È girare intorno alle cose.


----------



## Andrea Lila (3 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Leggo le tue parole Mistral sempre con molta aspettativa, perchè tu e  Andrea sembrate davvero le uniche ad aver non solo superato quello che  vi è successo ma anche averlo in qualche modo fatto superbamente...


Il fatto di essere ancora qui a parlarne non è una buona cosa 
Voglio dire che se il tradimento fosse veramente realtà archiviata non se ne avrebbe neanche la voglia di sentirne l'odore. Personalmente, pur avendo un percorso simile a quello di mistral invece della quale non mi sento ovviamente di pronunciarmi, pur essendo relativamente tranquilla nel senso che il grosso della faccenda l'ho digerito, qualche asperità squisitamente relativa all'analisi della persona che amo e con la quale continuo a scegliere ogni giorno di stare, me la smazzo. Nel senso che il suo manifestarsi anche come persona capace di mentire et cetera mi costringe ad una revisione continua globale dela storia d'amore. E non è un male assolutamente: l'essermi invece adagiata su uno scontato che il mio cervello aveva definito di default il top, si che lo era. Per me, eh. Nonchè per la coppia aggiungerei anche, e ci mancherebbe. 




> Come hai fatto a capire che lui era veramente pentito?! (vedi secondo  neretto!) Io l'unico momento in cui mi sono sentita di dargli una chance  è stato vederlo come un ameba piangere come un bambino (devo riportarlo  a quel limite, per sentirmi soddisfatta).


Quello di indurlo alla sofferenza estrema con lacrime da bambino è stato un meccanismo che ho messo in atto anch'io, in parte incosciamente, per testare il suo grado di pentimento, ma il motivo del suo piangere, quello vero, lo sa solo lui. E lo dico perchè è capitato che rimanesse impassibile, anzi s'incazzasse addirittura, di fronte a certe schifezze che gli facevo presente che avrebbero stroncato chiunque, e invece poi scoppiava in un pianto silenzioso nella corsia del supermercato mentre gli prendevo la bottiglia del suo whisky preferito quando ero in momenti di calma apparente 




> Oddio sul non farsi beccare mi prendi alla sprovvista. Il tradimento non  diventa meno grave per il traditore se non ti fai beccare, no?! oppure è  così? Il non vedere soffrire è come nn averlo fatto?


Credo sia esattamente così. Non toccare gli effetti del proprio agire rimuove il fatto stesso, o comunque lo allinea nel novero delle possibilità di una vita. Molto triste, lo so, ma è realtà.



iosolo ha detto:


> E' questione di tempo. Continuate a dirmelo e continuo a ripetermelo.
> Almeno so che forse una via di uscita da questo pantano c'è.


So che è noioso sentirsi ripetere la questione del tempo perchè è ora che stiamo parlando, è ora che si vorrebbero risposte, è ora che pesa ogni singolo minuto, ma il tempo, almeno per me, è servito anche a verificare il consolidamento del suo "pentimento", a constatare i suoi atteggiamenti, ad osservarlo con occhi nuovi. E' servito anche a guardare me stessa, ad ascoltarmi scevra da tutte le interferenze anche provenienti da lui, a riscoprirmi in un ruolo di unicità un po' perso dietro a quello di parte di una bellissima (ah ah) coppia. 



iosolo ha detto:


> Se sei un minimo razionale e analizzi i fatti non puoi fare a meno di ricadere nel dubbio.
> Puoi capire l'errore solo dopo che lo hanno scoperto? Cosa ti dispiace veramente l'essere scoperto o l'aver fatto quello che hai fatto?


Credo che in fondo non dispiaccia affatto l'essere scoperti, soprattutto se la storia ha già dato nel tempo il meglio di sè e se il traditore si è reso conto da sè dell'entità dei rischi che ha corso. Si smazza un bel po' di merda variegata, è vero, ma vuoi mettere portare il fardello di una cosa tanto grave da solo? Con la messa in luce di tutto quanto il peso si diluisce in due, anzi, la maggior parte ricade sul tradito e lui deve solo difendersi al meglio piuttosto che mentire, omettere, imbrogliare vita natural durante. Gli dispiace tutto e il contrario di tutto, ma il fatto inamovibile è che lui si è preso del bello, un pezzo di sogno, e quasi tutti i residui tossici ricadono su chi neanche di quello ha goduto. A me questo faceva parecchio incazzare: ok, stiamo male entrambi, ma a fronte di qualcosa di soddisfacente che solo tu hai vissuto. 



JON ha detto:


> Infatti qui si tratta di assimilare ed incassare l'accaduto. Un lavoro durissimo, impietoso, che per giunta spetta solo a te. Con tutto che a mollarti questa rogna è stato qualcun altro, anche se tuo marito, e che idealmente non sei stata tu a cercartela. Cioè, una prospettiva del cavolo e che poco aiuta.
> 
> Tu adesso cerchi di capire i meccanismi di quello che ha portato lui a fare quello che ha fatto, un po' come a tentare di trovargli una cura che lo guarisca da una malattia mettendovi entrambi al sicuro.
> 
> In realtà hai bisogno di fiducia, e penso solo di questa. Perché, ora che il nuovo capitolo è aperto, *quello che lui ha fatto resterà negli annali, quello che farà invece scriverà il futuro*. Accettare l'accaduto, dato che si capisce che vuoi mantenere viva la famiglia che hai creato, significa in realtà aver bisogno di nuove certezze. Quindi molto dipende da lui e da quello che sarà in grado di dimostrarti, ma dipende, purtroppo, anche da te che devi sobbarcarti parte del problema. Devi tentare in tutti i modi di concentrarti sulle possibilità che il tuo matrimonio ha di salvarsi, lui invece deve garantirle quelle possibilità. Lo so che a parlare sono tutti buoni, ma se ti arrovelli sui meccanismi del tradimento non ne verrai mai fuori. Cercare di capire invece se lui può dimostrarsi ancora una persona affidabile è diverso ed è l'unica cosa cui puoi aggrapparti per iniziare a pensare di poter continuare a scanso di dubbi.



Qusto post è perfetto, assolutamente perfetto in ogni parola. Da incorniciare  e rileggere ogni mattina mentre si prende il caffè 

Riguardo il neretto: è quello che volevo dire anch'io rispetto al tempo.


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> e da circa tre mesi che giro per il vostro forum come utente silenziosa. Vi ho letto tanto, cercato vecchie discussioni, assorbito ogni vostra parola, a volte crudeli per alimentare il mio odio, a volte più obiettive per provare a capire e a volte, raramente, di ottimismo. Era come se cercassi nelle vostre parole, le "soluzioni" che mi sfuggivano a me ed era un modo per sguazzare in quello schifo e non dimenticare il torto subito.
> Sono ancora qui a cercarvi forse, per capire come trovare pace ed equilibrio nel mio animo. Mi sento lacerata in due nel cuore e nell'animo.
> Premetto che lui la parte del pentito la fa benissimo. Pianti, coccole, dichiarazioni d'amore imperituro. Ha capito l'errore e cerca di rimediare. Ma io non riesco a lasciarmi andare.
> ...


Hai voglia, io ho cominciato a non pensarci più dopo 3 anni.


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Hai voglia, io ho cominciato a non pensarci più dopo 3 anni.


ed ora come va?


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> ed ora come va?


Guardo al mio rapporto come si guarda un puzzle da 2000 pezzi a cui manca un pezzo: è accettabile, ma ti scoccia un casino.


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Guardo al mio rapporto come si guarda un puzzle da 2000 pezzi a cui manca un pezzo: è accettabile, ma ti scoccia un casino.


descrizione perfetta che immediatamente ti da il senso!


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> descrizione perfetta che immediatamente ti da il senso!


Tieni presente che io sono buono come il pane e ho una pazienza infinita. E non credo debbano per forza essere visti come complimenti, anzi.


----------



## iosolo (4 Agosto 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Tieni presente che io sono buono come il pane e ho una pazienza infinita. E non credo debbano per forza essere visti come complimenti, anzi.


Il mio must in questo periodo è : "se ti dicono tre volte buona è perchè sei cog***ona". 
Il tradimento ti fa sembrare anche questi pregi come difetti. Il credere, il fidarsi, il voler accondiscendere... alla fine diventano un boomerang


----------



## Kid (4 Agosto 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Il mio must in questo periodo è : "se ti dicono tre volte buona è perchè sei cog***ona".
> Il tradimento ti fa sembrare anche questi pregi come difetti. Il credere, il fidarsi, il voler accondiscendere... alla fine diventano un boomerang


Mi sembra tu sia già ben cosciente di molti aspetti della tua situazione... in bocca al lupo.


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

*Oggi giornata no!*

Buongiorno a tutti, 
eccomi di nuovo a scrivere qui! 
Oggi è  proprio una di quelle giornate no! No che le altre di questi ultimi mesi  sono state meno pesanti o difficili ma oggi proprio vorrei mettere la  testa sotto un piumone e rimanere una settimana a dormire. Capite quella  sensazione vero?! E' come se in un attimo dopo tanto dibatterti ti  sembra davvero di non avere più forza. 
A volte mi sento così esausta  di tutto questo sbattermi, di questa tristezza, di questo continuo  interrogarmi sul perchè ... vorrei solo lasciare andare. Che le cose  vadano come devono andare tante non ne abbiamo nessun tipo di controllo.  Solo che questo più di un anno fa la cosa ha già portato alla  catastrofe. 

Oggi la ex amante si è sentita male ed è stata  portata in ospedale, e uno dei miei bassi di umore, in quel momento è  diventato un abisso. Sono davvero così stanca. 

Mio marito  continua a lavorare con la sua ex amante (in un ambiente di non più di 10  persone). Ha chiesto il trasferimento e per ora gli è stato negato. Era  stato detto settembre ma siamo a novembre e non c'è stata nessuna  novità. Ogni santissimo giorno lui la vede e ogni istante lui potrebbe  fare qualsiasi cosa. 

Questa cosa è fonte di grandi litigi tra  noi, io che gli chiedo di cambiare lavoro e lui che mi dice che non è il  momento e che non ce n'è assolutamente bisogno, che quella storia è  morta e sepolta, ma che appena gli capiterà un occasione la coglierà la  volo. 
Io che gli urlo che invece deve immediamente andarsene perchè  non è giusto che io viva tutto questo dolore, tutte queste paure, che  non è giusto che lui mi chieda ancora di abbassare la testa. Lui mi  dice, che dentro di me, so che le cose sono completamente cambiate e che  lo faccio per punirlo ma che nemmeno posso chiedergli di lasciare tutto  in un attimo con un mutuo e due bambini... e io... LO ODIO. E vorrei  per l'ennesima volta rinfacciargli che è colpa sua, che tutto questo è  sempre e maledettamente colpa sua. 

Oggi a quello che mi dice lui  non è successo nulla. Mi ha subito avvertito di quello che era  successo, nel patto della trasparenza, e mi ha rassicurato che è tutto  ok. Ma sarà vero?! Si saranno scambiati messaggi? Si può chiudere come  se niente fosse una storia, senza nessun strascico?!

Ma io sono  giù, io sono maledettamente giù. Perchè niente è mai facile. Perchè non  riesco mai a capire qual'è la strada più giusta per me, perchè continuo a  preoccuparmi ad avere paura ed a non essere serena. 

Che devo fare?! Cosa si può fare?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,
> eccomi di nuovo a scrivere qui!
> Oggi è  proprio una di quelle giornate no! No che le altre di questi ultimi mesi  sono state meno pesanti o difficili ma oggi proprio vorrei mettere la  testa sotto un piumone e rimanere una settimana a dormire. Capite quella  sensazione vero?! E' come se in un attimo dopo tanto dibatterti ti  sembra davvero di non avere più forza.
> A volte mi sento così esausta  di tutto questo sbattermi, di questa tristezza, di questo continuo  interrogarmi sul perchè ... vorrei solo lasciare andare. Che le cose  vadano come devono andare tante non ne abbiamo nessun tipo di controllo.  Solo che questo più di un anno fa la cosa ha già portato alla  catastrofe.
> ...


Ciao [MENTION=6745]iosolo[/MENTION] 
capisco il tuo sconforto, è comprensibile però tuo marito ha ragione che ora come ora è difficile lasciare un lavoro per cercarne uno nuovo avendo una famiglia da mandare avanti ed un mutuo da pagare.

ha chiesto il trasferimento ed èla cosa giusta che doveva fare, poi si sa, i tempi burocratici sono tali che capita spesso che l'evento si concretizzi a qualche mese di distanza.

l'unica cosa che puoi fare è recuperare un nomino di fiducia e cercare di guardare avanti.

cosa temi che lei si faccia ancora avanti e lui non sappia dire di no ?


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao @_iosolo_
> capisco il tuo sconforto, è comprensibile però tuo marito ha ragione che ora come ora è difficile lasciare un lavoro per cercarne uno nuovo avendo una famiglia da mandare avanti ed un mutuo da pagare.
> 
> ha chiesto il trasferimento ed èla cosa giusta che doveva fare, poi si sa, i tempi burocratici sono tali che capita spesso che l'evento si concretizzi a qualche mese di distanza.
> ...


Di tutto. 
Della quotidianità che dividono e come li avvicinati una volta può nuovamente farlo. 
Perchè tra loro c'è attrazione. Perchè tra loro c'è stata confidenza. Perchè tra loro c'è stato "innamoramento". 
Perchè non ho controllo. Perchè lui può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto. Perchè lei può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto. 

Perchè non posso fare niente per distruggere il loro passato ma voglio distruggere qualsiasi speranza per un loro futuro. Perchè... forse anche perchè lo voglio punire... voglio vedere fino a quanto può rinunciare per me. Quanto può mettersi in gioco veramente... 

Forse sono solo una bimba isterica.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Di tutto.
> Della quotidianità che dividono e come li avvicinati una volta può nuovamente farlo.
> Perchè tra loro c'è attrazione. Perchè tra loro c'è stata confidenza. Perchè tra loro c'è stato "innamoramento".
> Perchè non ho controllo. Perchè lui può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto. Perchè lei può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto.
> ...


Non penso tu sia  una bimba isterica,  penso invece che stai soffrendo molto.

questa tua sofferenza lui la vede, ne è consapevole ?
onestamente non credo però sia saggio tentare di cambiare lavoro, visti i tempi che corrono.


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non penso tu sia  una bimba isterica,  penso invece che stai soffrendo molto.
> 
> questa tua sofferenza lui la vede, ne è consapevole ?
> onestamente non credo però sia saggio tentare di cambiare lavoro, visti i tempi che corrono.


Oh si che la vede, e ne è molto dispiaciuto... ma a me non basta. Non basta mai. 
Non mi bastano i suoi ti amo, non mi bastano i suoi gesti, i suoi "mi dispiace". Vorrei solo cambiare il passato, ma non si può, ed ho paura di soffrire ancora fidandomi di qualcuno che mi farà di nuovo male. 

Quindi devo essere solo razionale ed accettare (ancora) questa situazione vero?!


----------



## patroclo (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oh si che la vede, e ne è molto dispiaciuto... ma a me non basta. Non basta mai.
> Non mi bastano i suoi ti amo, non mi bastano i suoi gesti, i suoi "mi dispiace". Vorrei solo cambiare il passato, ma non si può, ed ho paura di soffrire ancora di fidarmi di qualcuno che mi farà di nuovo male.
> 
> *Quindi devo essere solo razionale ed accettare (ancora) questa situazione vero?*!


lo fai perchè lo ami ancora, perchè hai paura di rimanere sola o per i bambini ?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Oh si che la vede, e ne è molto dispiaciuto... ma a me non basta. Non basta mai.
> Non mi bastano i suoi ti amo, non mi bastano i suoi gesti, i suoi "mi dispiace". Vorrei solo cambiare il passato, ma non si può, ed ho paura di soffrire ancora fidandomi di qualcuno che mi farà di nuovo male.
> 
> Quindi devo essere solo razionale ed accettare (ancora) questa situazione vero?!


Tu lo ami ancora ? 
se la risposta è sì, devi dargli un'altra chance
se lui è presente (ora), premuroso, cerca di rassicurarti, altro non può fare perché il passato c'è esiste, magari anche lui vorrebbe tantomcancellarlomcon un colpo di spugna ma purtroppo non si può 

se la risposta è non lo so, ecco in questo caso devi prima capire bene i tuoi sentimenti prima di affidarti di nuovo a lui


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> lo fai perchè lo ami ancora, perchè hai paura di rimanere sola o per i bambini ?


Credo che se non ci fossero i bambini, il mio orgoglio avrebbe vinto. 

Soffrendo come un cane ma sola, fiera di me stessa per non aver buttato all'aria tutti i miei principi. Non mi hai voluto bene, ora scompari dalla mia vita. Tu non mi meriti e io non ti voglio. 

Ci sono quasi arrivata ma... ci sono loro. Posso buttare tutto all'aria per il mio orgoglio?! Questo continuo a ripetermi. 
Non devo provarci almeno per loro?

Non posso dire di non amarlo anche se ci sono delle volte in cui lo odio ferociamente. 
Lui si sta impegnando molto e sembra sinceramente dispiaciuto. Il rapporto sta cercando nuove basi, stravolto e maltrattato ma alla ricerca di nuova linfa mentre cerchiamo più tempo per noi. Tempo di qualità. 
Solo il passato non si può cambiare. Ma quel passato fa così male. 
Il passato dovrebbe starmi alle spalle ma è la prima cosa che vedo la mattina. 

Continuo a vacillare dentro di me, lacerata, come divisa in due. Stanca, appunto.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che se non ci fossero i bambini, il mio orgoglio avrebbe vinto.
> 
> Soffrendo come un cane ma sola, fiera di me stessa per non aver buttato all'aria tutti i miei principi. Non mi hai voluto bene, ora scompari dalla mia vita. Tu non mi meriti e io non ti voglio.
> 
> ...


 quanto tempo fa è successo che hai scoperto il tradimento ?


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quanto tempo fa è successo che hai scoperto il tradimento ?


Ad aprile.


----------



## ilnikko (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Di tutto.
> Della quotidianità che dividono e come li avvicinati una volta può nuovamente farlo.
> Perchè tra loro c'è attrazione. Perchè tra loro c'è stata confidenza. Perchè tra loro c'è stato "innamoramento".
> *Perchè non ho controllo*. Perchè lui può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto. Perchè lei può farlo, perchè lo ha già fatto.
> ...


Il neretto è la cosa che ti fa stare male. Lo so. E' successo anche a me e ad altri.


----------



## patroclo (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che se non ci fossero i bambini, il mio orgoglio avrebbe vinto.
> 
> Soffrendo come un cane ma sola, fiera di me stessa per non aver buttato all'aria tutti i miei principi. Non mi hai voluto bene, ora scompari dalla mia vita. Tu non mi meriti e io non ti voglio.
> 
> ...


....non la vedo come una questione di orgoglio e non vedrei neanche i principi come dogmi.....per me è una questione di felicità *TUA*. 
Il tuo stare bene ha un enorme influenza anche sui tuoi figli, se ce la farete a ricostruire tanto meglio per tutti ..... il problema , almeno mi sembra di capire, è che forse non lo hai ben chiaro neanche te cosa vuoi


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ad aprile.


non è da molto e da tradita ti dico che tutto questo a sofferenza e questa paura, questi dubbi sono la norma, dispiace dirlo ma ci vuole tempo.
soprattutto dovete capire se volete ricostruire il vostro rapporto ( e da quello che hai scritto sopra mi è sembrato  di sì )
tu dovrai imparare a ricacciare indietro questa paura e lui dovrà essere bravo a fugare ogni dubbio ogni qualvolta si presenteranno 
la via è questa ed è un po' lunga da percorrere


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Il neretto è la cosa che ti fa stare male. Lo so. E' successo anche a me e ad altri.



Ci si convive prima o poi?
Se ci penso eravamo solo sciocchi prima a pensare di averlo il controllo. 

Ci pensavo l'altro giorno quando lui mi ha chiesto il "permesso" per vedersi con un amico e mi sono chiesta che tipo di rapporto stiamo creando. 
Io adoravo la libertà che avevamo prima, le uscite con gli amici mai negate, mai nessun divieto ne nessuna imposizione. Se non fosse tragico sarebbe ironico: ero fiera che continuavamo ad avere una vita oltre la coppia, con amicizie personali, hobby e svaghi solo nostri. 
Quella libertà è tornata come un boomererang colpendomi in pieno viso. 
Se dai la libertà concedi anche la possibilità di sbagliare giusto?! la devi mettere in conto fa parte della partita ed io non l'ho fatto, mi fidavo, troppo evidentemente. 
Ma come mai io con la stessa libertà non ho avuto desiderio di altro?! 
Perchè lui ha desiderato altro. E se anche oggi avessi il controllo "fisico" di lui, non potrò mai controllare quello che desidera vero?!


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....non la vedo come una questione di orgoglio e non vedrei neanche i principi come dogmi.....per me è una questione di felicità *TUA*.
> Il tuo stare bene ha un enorme influenza anche sui tuoi figli, se ce la farete a ricostruire tanto meglio per tutti ..... il problema , almeno mi sembra di capire, è che forse non lo hai ben chiaro neanche te cosa vuoi


Ho fatto una scelta e sulla quella sono sicura. Dirti che è assolutamente quella che percorrerò fino in fondo, boh, ci sto provando e sto trovando in me tanti di quegli ostacoli che davvero a volte vorrei mollare tutto. Forse un giorno ci arriverò a mollare tutto, perchè ripeto sono davvero stanca. 

Cosa può farmi felice?! Sapere che la mia famiglia è serena, mi rende "felice". Vedere i miei bimbi che corrono nel lettone la domenica mattina e ci trovano ad accoglierli mi rende piena. Che mio figlio racconta la sua giornata al papà appena rientra a casa descrivendo ogni gol segnato mi fa capire quanto è importante la loro quotidianità 
Stare con lui mi piace, trovare i nostri spazi mi piace, se devo dirla tutta le nostre giornate sarebbero anche buone, se non guardassi al passato. 

Quello che non riesco ancora a capire se posso smettere di guardare al passato.


----------



## patroclo (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ho fatto una scelta e sulla quella sono sicura. Dirti che è assolutamente quella che percorrerò fino in fondo, boh, ci sto provando e sto trovando in me tanti di quegli ostacoli che davvero a volte vorrei mollare tutto. Forse un giorno ci arriverò a mollare tutto, perchè ripeto sono davvero stanca.
> 
> Cosa può farmi felice?! Sapere che la mia famiglia è serena, mi rende "felice". Vedere i miei bimbi che corrono nel lettone la domenica mattina e ci trovano ad accoglierli mi rende piena. Che mio figlio racconta la sua giornata al papà appena rientra a casa descrivendo ogni gol segnato mi fa capire quanto è importante la loro quotidianità
> Stare con lui mi piace, trovare i nostri spazi mi piace, se devo dirla tutta le nostre giornate sarebbero anche buone, se non guardassi al passato.
> ...


....sto riflettendo molto sul significato di "felicità" ( dai una lettura ai post di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] in questo senso) e non ho ancora le idee chiarissime..... tutto giusto quello che dici ma ho sempre l'impressione che si faccia sempre riferimento a terzi....mi verrebbe da chiederti : ma quando i figli saranno grandi, quando non salteranno più nel vostro letto, quando usciranno di casa.... a quel punto cosa rimarrà?

Mi spiace coinvolgerti nei miei dubbi......ma vista la fine del mio matrimonio faccio fatica a concepire relazioni basate sul rinviare i problemi.

sul guardare al passato non posso aiutarti......


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci si convive prima o poi?
> Se ci penso eravamo solo sciocchi prima a pensare di averlo il controllo.
> 
> Ci pensavo l'altro giorno quando lui mi ha chiesto il "permesso" per vedersi con un amico e mi sono chiesta che tipo di rapporto stiamo creando.
> ...


I desideri altrui nessuno li può controllare 
magari ora lui desidererebbe vederti più fiduciosa e così non è, non può certo imporre una cosa così 

Il neretto : immagino tu glielo abbia chiesto, cosa ti ha risposto ?


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sto riflettendo molto sul significato di "felicità" ( dai una lettura ai post di @_ipazia_ in questo senso) e non ho ancora le idee chiarissime..... tutto giusto quello che dici ma ho sempre l'impressione che si faccia sempre riferimento a terzi....mi verrebbe da chiederti : ma quando i figli saranno grandi, quando non salteranno più nel vostro letto, quando usciranno di casa.... a quel punto cosa rimarrà?
> 
> Mi spiace coinvolgerti nei miei dubbi......ma vista la fine del mio matrimonio faccio fatica a concepire relazioni basate sul rinviare i problemi.
> 
> sul guardare al passato non posso aiutarti......


La felicità sono attimi, dicono quelli bravi. 

Non credo di star rinviando i problemi, ci sono, sono qui e sto attraversando l'inferno per viverli fino in fondo. Dove mi porterà questo viaggio non lo so, ma su questo ti/mi posso rassicurare: vivo con i miei mostri ogni giorno, non 'è modo di scansarli, sono sempre affianco a me. 

Che lo faccia solo per terzi non è completamente vero. Il motivo dominante è quello, è quello che mi ha trascinato ma se fosse solo quello non credo riuscirei a stare lì. E spero che se trovo anche un piccolo segno di cedimento da parte sua lo mollerei all'istante, ma finora non c'è stato devo essere onesta. 
Posso dirti solo che si sceglie ogni giorno forse. Domani forse la mia scelta sarà diversa. 
Ma oggi ci devo provare...


----------



## iosolo (15 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> I desideri altrui nessuno li può controllare
> magari ora lui desidererebbe vederti più fiduciosa e così non è, non può certo imporre una cosa così
> 
> Il neretto : immagino tu glielo abbia chiesto, cosa ti ha risposto ?


Sciocchezze Fiammetta. Non lo sa nemmeno lui, non lo vuole dire, dice mezze verità. O forse quello che dice non convince me.
Dice: che lei o un altra era uguale, che il nostro rapporto era addormentato e lui ha fatto una coglionata. Che non mi ha lasciato solo perché "sapeva/sperava" che la scintilla riprendesse vita. E lo ha fatto, continua a dirmi, abbiamo toccato il fondo dello schifo, ma ci serviva per riprenderci da quel torpore.

Per me sciocchezze per la maggiorparte delle volte. A volte però fanno parte dei miei perchè. 
Anche io facevo ero dentro quel torpore e non ho fatto nulla per uscirne.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sciocchezze Fiammetta. Non lo sa nemmeno lui, non lo vuole dire, dice mezze verità. O forse quello che dice non convince me.
> Dice: che lei o un altra era uguale, che il nostro rapporto era addormentato e lui ha fatto una coglionata. Che non mi ha lasciato solo perché "sapeva/sperava" che la scintilla riprendesse vita. E lo ha fatto, continua a dirmi, abbiamo toccato il fondo dello schifo, ma ci serviva per riprenderci da quel torpore.
> 
> Per me sciocchezze per la maggiorparte delle volte. A volte però fanno parte dei miei perchè.
> Anche io facevo ero dentro quel torpore e non ho fatto nulla per uscirne.


Succede spesso così, che si sente il distacco ma si evita di parlarne ( prima) con la speranza che passi 

oddio che proprio servisse il tradimento non ne sono certa, serviva magari ne parlaste del vostro reciproco torpore, diciamo che un tradimento è la via più breve per squilibrare un apparente equilibrio


----------



## Altravita (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sciocchezze Fiammetta. Non lo sa nemmeno lui, non lo vuole dire, dice mezze verità. O forse quello che dice non convince me.
> Dice: che lei o un altra era uguale, che il nostro rapporto era addormentato e lui ha fatto una coglionata. Che non mi ha lasciato solo perché "sapeva/sperava" che la scintilla riprendesse vita. E lo ha fatto, continua a dirmi, abbiamo toccato il fondo dello schifo, ma ci serviva per riprenderci da quel torpore.
> 
> Per me sciocchezze per la maggiorparte delle volte. A volte però fanno parte dei miei perchè.
> Anche io facevo ero dentro quel torpore e non ho fatto nulla per uscirne.


Quindi se tu l avresti ipoteticamente preceduto nel tentativo di riaccendere la fiamma in quel modo ti avrebbe dato merito di ciò ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Credo che se non ci fossero i bambini, il mio orgoglio avrebbe vinto.
> 
> Soffrendo come un cane ma sola, fiera di me stessa per non aver buttato all'aria tutti i miei principi. Non mi hai voluto bene, ora scompari dalla mia vita. Tu non mi meriti e io non ti voglio.
> 
> ...


Ti sembra di dover coltivare la rabbia verso di lui per dimostrarTI di volerTI bene?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci si convive prima o poi?
> Se ci penso eravamo solo sciocchi prima a pensare di averlo il controllo.
> 
> Ci pensavo l'altro giorno quando lui mi ha chiesto il "permesso" per vedersi con un amico e mi sono chiesta che tipo di rapporto stiamo creando.
> ...


Non controlli neanche te stessa. Se non hai incontrato nessuno che ti attraesse è solo casuale.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sciocchezze Fiammetta. Non lo sa nemmeno lui, non lo vuole dire, dice mezze verità. O forse quello che dice non convince me.
> *Dice: che lei o un altra era uguale,* che il nostro rapporto era addormentato e lui ha fatto una coglionata. Che non mi ha lasciato solo perché "sapeva/sperava" che la scintilla riprendesse vita. E lo ha fatto, continua a dirmi, abbiamo toccato il fondo dello schifo, ma ci serviva per riprenderci da quel torpore.
> 
> Per me sciocchezze per la maggiorparte delle volte. A volte però fanno parte dei miei perchè.
> Anche io facevo ero dentro quel torpore e non ho fatto nulla per uscirne.




Dice lo stesso il mio...e credimi, se all'inizio la cosa mi dava un certo conforto (anche perché so che è vero) col tempo ha finito per svuotarmi ancora di più perché mi ha fatto capire quello che è il nocciolo della valutazione che si deve fare su di "loro", vale a dire l'affidabilità futura.
Io ti posso dire che non mi sento garantita per nulla.


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ci si convive prima o poi?
> Se ci penso eravamo solo sciocchi prima a pensare di averlo il controllo.
> 
> Ci pensavo l'altro giorno quando lui mi ha chiesto il "*permesso" *per vedersi con un amico e *mi sono chiesta che tipo di rapporto stiamo creando. *
> ...



Ti piace questo tipo di rapporto?
Vedi come tutto viene alterato e squilibrato da questi eventi...io mi sono trovata molto male dentro a quella nuova dinamica di coppia: non fa per me perché io non sono così.
Ed è stata una forzatura che ha aggiunto altro peso che mi ha sfiancato e ha finito col spezzarmi.
Per non parlare dei dubbi e dei sospetti che, d'improvviso, entrano con prepotenza nella mente, ma noi vogliamo vivere serenamente e non appesantirci con le conseguenze degli sbagli altrui.
Ho usato il plurale "noi" perché credo che sia questa la situazione delle tradite.


----------



## iosolo (16 Novembre 2016)

Altravita ha detto:


> Quindi se tu l avresti ipoteticamente preceduto nel tentativo di riaccendere la fiamma in quel modo ti avrebbe dato merito di ciò ?


No. Lui non lo avrebbe notato. 
La fiamma non è qualcosa che abbiamo acceso io e lui è un fuoco che ha invaso il rapporto quasi a bruciarlo. La scintilla è la certezza che siamo sull'orlo del precipizio ad un passo dal perderci sul serio. La scintilla è nella rabbia che ne è nata, nella voglia di riconquista e dell'incertezza del futuro. 
Nessuno avrebbe potuto ricreare una scintilla così. 

Ma questo non mi piace. Questo fuoco, per la vita stessa, prima o poi si riaffiorirà e noi ci troveremo al punto di partenza.


----------



## iosolo (16 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra di dover coltivare la rabbia verso di lui per dimostrarTI di volerTI bene?


La rabbia mi protegge, non permette che io stupidamente abbassi le mie difese, mi permette di essere lucida e vedere quanto lui può cadere in basso. 

E si mi dimostra che mi voglio bene, che non accetto che qualcuno mi ferisca, che io sono la persona più importante...


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> La rabbia mi protegge, non permette che io stupidamente abbassi le mie difese, mi permette di essere lucida e vedere quanto lui può cadere in basso.
> 
> E si mi dimostra che mi voglio bene, che non accetto che qualcuno mi ferisca, che io sono la persona più importante...


Però tesoro, non puoi pensare di vivere per sempre con questa rabbia

questa rabbia ti accompagna ora perché la ferita è recentissima e il percorso per ricostruire ancora lungo, ma ti devi augurare che questa rabbia svanisca e lasci il posto ad una nuova intesa, diversa, ma reale


----------



## iosolo (16 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non controlli neanche te stessa. Se non hai incontrato nessuno che ti attraesse è solo casuale.


Non credo. Almeno no per quello che ero ed era prima di questo uragano. 
Puoi guardare un uomo e trovarlo attraente, puoi parlare con un uomo e trovarlo interessante. Forse un uomo poteva racchiudere tutti e due questi aspetti, ma per arrivare a desiderare altro è molto diverso. 
Per arrivare a desiderare qualcuno devi permettergli di entrare nella tua sfera intima, fargli confidenze, farlo avvicinare a te... fisicamente, mentalmente. E' un percorso che devi fare, aprire porte e lasciare porte aperte.  Altrimenti saremmo tutti colpevoli di adulterio. Se vuoi il controllo lo puoi avere. 

Lui non solo è stato attratto da un altra donna, lui ha desiderato così tanto quella "situazione", quella persona da mettere tutto in discussione. 
Posso dirti che a me piace la Ferrari, che è la macchina dei miei sogni (che non è vero tra l'altro), ma non arriverei mai ad ipotecare la mia casa per comprarla. Trovare qualcuno attraente, qualcuno stimolante è naturale. Desiderarlo, bramarlo, rincorrerlo perchè lo vuoi è Altro. Lui non ha avuto controllo.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo. Almeno no per quello che ero ed era prima di questo uragano.
> Puoi guardare un uomo e trovarlo attraente, puoi parlare con un uomo e trovarlo interessante. Forse un uomo poteva racchiudere tutti e due questi aspetti, ma per arrivare a desiderare altro è molto diverso.
> Per arrivare a desiderare qualcuno devi permettergli di entrare nella tua sfera intima, fargli confidenze, farlo avvicinare a te... fisicamente, mentalmente. E' un percorso che devi fare, aprire porte e lasciare porte aperte.  Altrimenti saremmo tutti colpevoli di adulterio. Se vuoi il controllo lo puoi avere.
> 
> ...


Su questo hai ragione, tradire vuol dire accantonare l'altro, inevitabile 

poi le motivazioni sono quelle da sviscerare e capire


----------



## mistral (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Ho fatto una scelta e sulla quella sono sicura. Dirti che è assolutamente quella che percorrerò fino in fondo, boh, ci sto provando e sto trovando in me tanti di quegli ostacoli che davvero a volte vorrei mollare tutto. Forse un giorno ci arriverò a mollare tutto, perchè ripeto sono davvero stanca.
> 
> Cosa può farmi felice?! Sapere che la mia famiglia è serena, mi rende "felice". Vedere i miei bimbi che corrono nel lettone la domenica mattina e ci trovano ad accoglierli mi rende piena. Che mio figlio racconta la sua giornata al papà appena rientra a casa descrivendo ogni gol segnato mi fa capire quanto è importante la loro quotidianità
> Stare con lui mi piace, trovare i nostri spazi mi piace, se devo dirla tutta le nostre giornate sarebbero anche buone, se non guardassi al passato.
> ...


Non  smetterai di guardare al passato ma andrà meglio.Pensa a qualcosa di doloroso  la morte di qualcuno caro che ti getta nella disperazione ,piangi e ti disperi ma prima o poi la tua vita si adatta all'assenza della persona e alla presenza del lutto.Con il passare del tempo il ricordo sarà sempre qualcosa di estremamente brutto ma non ti farà più male come ora,sempre meno ,sarà un dolore che non avrà più il potere di distoglierti dalla tua vita.Andrà meglio perché tu da questa storia ne uscirai rafforzata ,con una marcia in più ,sapendo che sai sopravvivere alle botte del destino o chi per lui.Sai che se dovesse risuccedere non sarai più nel limbo del dover dare una possibilità,sarai libera dai tuoi scrupoli di coscienza,libera di liberarti dell'amore che provi per lui voltando pagina.
Col passare del tempo (non ora,è troppo presto) ti uscirà un bel vaffanculo dal cuore,vaffanculo a lui,alla stronza e a tutto il letame in cui si sono ruzzolati.LORO ,è roba loro e ti assicuro che in chi si dispera per poter rimanere ,quel letame nella coscienza non fa sconti ,di mio sono convinta che ho meno peso io sul cuore che non mio marito ,io ho un fondo di rabbia,lui ha la disperazione e la colpevolezza di chi ha fatto del male , a mano a mano che ha preso coscienza è sprofondato ,aggrappandosi a me.Questa volta mi ha trovata a sostenerlo ma è la prima possibilità di una miracolosamente possibile.
Tu hai paura che possa nuovamente succedere,hai ragione ,può succedere a tutti esattamente come poteva succedere a voi e succederà a chi ora dice Mai purtroppo.Puo succedere a te,a me ,a chiunque .
Io ho toccato il fondo,prima dolore,disperazione,non accettazione poi rabbia feroce,voglia di vendetta,fargliela pagare.
Poi rientri in te  stessa ,sei sempre tu con un vago senso di invincibilità .La miglior amica di te stessa


----------



## Diletta (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo. Almeno no per quello che ero ed era prima di questo uragano.
> Puoi guardare un uomo e trovarlo attraente, puoi parlare con un uomo e trovarlo interessante. Forse un uomo poteva racchiudere tutti e due questi aspetti, ma per arrivare a desiderare altro è molto diverso.
> Per arrivare a desiderare qualcuno devi permettergli di entrare nella tua sfera intima, fargli confidenze, farlo avvicinare a te... fisicamente, mentalmente. E' un percorso che devi fare, aprire porte e lasciare porte aperte.  Altrimenti saremmo tutti colpevoli di adulterio. Se vuoi il controllo lo puoi avere.
> 
> ...



Anch'io la penso esattamente come te!
Il non avere il controllo su di noi è comunque una scelta proprio perché c'è tutto il tempo per ponderare.


----------



## iosolo (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Però tesoro, non puoi pensare di vivere per sempre con questa rabbia
> 
> questa rabbia ti accompagna ora perché la ferita è recentissima e il percorso per ricostruire ancora lungo, ma ti devi augurare che questa rabbia svanisca e lasci il posto ad una nuova intesa, diversa, ma reale


Ci sono giorni in cui lo prendo e gli dico... VOGLIO LITIGARE! 
Urlare, rinfacciare, sbattere i piedi. Molto meglio però di quando sento dentro di me quel senso di delusione profondo... quel senso di rassegnamento che accidenti mi mette più paura. 




mistral ha detto:


> Non  smetterai di guardare al passato ma andrà meglio.Pensa a qualcosa di doloroso  la morte di qualcuno caro che ti getta nella disperazione ,piangi e ti disperi ma prima o poi la tua vita si adatta all'assenza della persona e alla presenza del lutto.Con il passare del tempo il ricordo sarà sempre qualcosa di estremamente brutto ma non ti farà più male come ora,sempre meno ,sarà un dolore che non avrà più il potere di distoglierti dalla tua vita.Andrà meglio perché tu da questa storia ne uscirai rafforzata ,con una marcia in più ,sapendo che sai sopravvivere alle botte del destino o chi per lui.Sai che se dovesse risuccedere non sarai più nel limbo del dover dare una possibilità,sarai libera dai tuoi scrupoli di coscienza,libera di liberarti dell'amore che provi per lui voltando pagina.
> Col passare del tempo (non ora,è troppo presto) ti uscirà un bel vaffanculo dal cuore,vaffanculo a lui,alla stronza e a tutto il letame in cui si sono ruzzolati.LORO ,è roba loro e ti assicuro che in chi si dispera per poter rimanere ,quel letame nella coscienza non fa sconti ,di mio sono convinta che ho meno peso io sul cuore che non mio marito ,io ho un fondo di rabbia,lui ha la disperazione e la colpevolezza di chi ha fatto del male , a mano a mano che ha preso coscienza è sprofondato ,aggrappandosi a me.Questa volta mi ha trovata a sostenerlo ma è la prima possibilità di una miracolosamente possibile.
> Tu hai paura che possa nuovamente succedere,hai ragione ,può succedere a tutti esattamente come poteva succedere a voi e succederà a chi ora dice Mai purtroppo.Puo succedere a te,a me ,a chiunque .
> Io ho toccato il fondo,prima dolore,disperazione,non accettazione poi rabbia feroce,voglia di vendetta,fargliela pagare.
> Poi rientri in te  stessa ,sei sempre tu con un vago senso di invincibilità .La miglior amica di te stessa


Io sono io. "Soloio" direi. Ogni giorno cerco di vivere con questa consapevolezza e ho ricominciato a studiare. 
40 anni (quasi), due figli e un "quasi" marito, ma è ora che mi rimetto in gioco. 
Anche se, pure su questo sono molto autocritica con me stessa, probabilmente è solo un "cambiamento" senza cambiare molto. Avrei potuto lasciare lui, il mio lavoro, purtroppo anche quello decennale, città o universo. Non sono riuscita a fare nulla di tutto ciò e forse ho scelto la strada più facile per me. 
Sono ancora alla ricerca della mia strada, ma almeno davvero, sono uscita dal torpore e almeno sto provando a camminare o smesso di restare seduta. Certo non è il modo migliore per svegliarsi ma l'importante è averlo fatto. 




Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io la penso esattamente come te!
> Il non avere il controllo su di noi è comunque una scelta proprio perché c'è tutto il tempo per ponderare.


Già passo dopo passo.


----------



## ivanl (16 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Su questo hai ragione, tradire vuol dire accantonare l'altro, inevitabile
> 
> poi le motivazioni sono quelle da sviscerare e capire


si puo' accantonare l'altro anche senza tradire;meravigliandosi,poi,di ritrovarsi traditi


----------



## patroclo (16 Novembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si puo' accantonare l'altro anche senza tradire;meravigliandosi,poi,di ritrovarsi traditi


breve ......sintetico.....efficace .....................posso usarlo come firma ?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Novembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si puo' accantonare l'altro anche senza tradire;meravigliandosi,poi,di ritrovarsi traditi


Anche questo è vero, ciao [MENTION=3844]Ivan[/MENTION]i


----------



## Nocciola (16 Novembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si puo' accantonare l'altro anche senza tradire;meravigliandosi,poi,di ritrovarsi traditi


:up:


----------



## iosolo (16 Novembre 2016)

ivanl ha detto:


> si puo' accantonare l'altro anche senza tradire;meravigliandosi,poi,di ritrovarsi traditi


Essere accantonati in un momento particolare della propria vita giustifica quindi un tradimento?
Io mi sono meravigliata del tradimento si. Perchè la reazione - quindi  il tradimento - a quello che era il nostro vissuto era completamente  inconcepibile per come sono io. Si anche se avevamo problemi, si anche  se le cose non funzionavano. 

Quindi non dico che non sia vero che a volte anche il traditore si può  sentirsi da parte ma questo non significa che la reazione sia  proporzionata al suo sentire. O comunque non sempre. 
Il "lui/lei era distante" a volte diventa una autogiustificazione del  tradito. Autoassolversi per non dover davvero far fronte a quello che  realmente ha fatto. E' giustificarsi con "tanto lo fanno tutti", come se  questo possa essere una scusante per un comportamento idiota. 

Parlando di me. Il mio è questa giustificazione che si dà: il matrimonio era addormentato. 
Il che forse è vero ma se era addormentato la colpa era di tutti e due  ma lui che è stato così lungimirante da sentire il problema arrivare non  è mai riuscito a dimostrarmi davvero che ha fatto qualcosa per  riaccendere il nostro rapporto. Ha solo voltato le spalle a quello che  era il problema. 
Il nostro declino è stato lento secondo me. Sempre basato su questo  falso equilibrio, in questa pace esterna che in realtà non ci  apparteneva. Forse tutti e due un po' insoddisfatti. 
Di cosa però?! Di noi, della vita... della quotidianità, del tempo che  passa?! Non lo so. Avere due bambini ti sconvolge in qualche modo la  vita e noi non siamo riusciti ad equilibrare il nostro rapporto a questa  nuova realtà. Forse siamo stati degli immaturi. 
Solo che per me era come dire fisiologico, per lui no.
Quando nella sua realtà si è profilato all'orizzonte una nuova emozione,  una nuova scintilla, ha deciso di non negarsela... e più energie  impegnava ad inseguire la sua scintilla più il nostro rapporto perdeva  forza. 

Io l'ho accantonato?! Si,  non era più la mia priorità, ero stanca per   le due gravidanze, per le notti insonne, il lavoro che mi prendeva   energie e per un marito che sentivo lontano. E più lui si allontanava   più io mi chiudevo in me stessa, perchè con questo uomo scazzato e   sempre nervoso non riuscivo a trovare punti di contatto.
Il rapporto a quel punto nn ha retto e quel torpore è diventato sonno  eterno. Non si comunicava più, eravamo freddi, arrabbiati. Io mi sentivo  rifiutata (a ragione in fin dei conti) e lui sempre pià concentrato con  le sue voglie, con le sue menzogne. Era finita. 
A quel punto la discesa è stata inesorabile. Violenta e inesorabile.
"Avete presente la teoria del piano inclinato? No? Ve la spiego. Se   mettete una pallina su un piano inclinato la pallina comincia a   scendere, e per quanto impercettibile sia l'inclinazione, inizia correre   e correre sempre più veloce. Fermarla, è impossibile." Immagino che  sia stato così anche per noi. 

Chi ha inclinato il piano della nostra coppia, chi ha rotto il nostro equilibrio?! I figli?! Eravamo già fallaci noi?! 
Chi può dirlo! Io che ci vivo dentro ancora non riesco a capire  profondamente il momento in cui si è spezzato tutto. Forse non è stato  un momento ma un lungo logorio. 

Ma so che onestamente ti posso dire che io nn ho mai messo lui in  discussione. Il mondo intero forse, ma lui no. Perpetrare un tradimento  invece vuol dire "accantonare l'altro" ed essere disposti a rinunciare a  lui.


----------



## Trinità (16 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Essere accantonati in un momento particolare della propria vita giustifica quindi un tradimento?
> Io mi sono meravigliata del tradimento si. Perchè la reazione - quindi  il tradimento - a quello che era il nostro vissuto era completamente  inconcepibile per come sono io. Si anche se avevamo problemi, si anche  se le cose non funzionavano.
> 
> Quindi non dico che non sia vero che a volte anche il traditore si può  sentirsi da parte ma questo non significa che la reazione sia  proporzionata al suo sentire. O comunque non sempre.
> ...


Ti posso dare una pacca sulle spalle e posso augurarti di trovare la pace con te stessa
prima devi star bene tu è l'unica soluzione.....e solo il tempo te la rivela.
Coraggio!


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2016)

ermik ha detto:


> breve ......sintetico.....efficace .....................posso usarlo come firma ?


certo


----------



## ivanl (17 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> Essere accantonati in un momento particolare della propria vita giustifica quindi un tradimento?
> Io mi sono meravigliata del tradimento si. Perchè la reazione - quindi  il tradimento - a quello che era il nostro vissuto era completamente  inconcepibile per come sono io. Si anche se avevamo problemi, si anche  se le cose non funzionavano.
> 
> Quindi non dico che non sia vero che a volte anche il traditore si può  sentirsi da parte ma questo non significa che la reazione sia  proporzionata al suo sentire. O comunque non sempre.
> ...


ciao,io non mi riferivo alla tua  storia;era un discorso in generale;se tu dici all'altr* che non sei piu' una sua priorita' e,nonostante ti venga espresso un disagio per questo,non fai qualocsa, poi non ci si deve meravigliare se scopri che l'accantonato ha incontrato qualcun* che, invece,lo/a considera importante.Che sia giusto o meno, non lo so; dico solo che non ci si deve meravigliare piu' di tanto


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2016)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Essere accantonati in un momento particolare della propria vita giustifica quindi un tradimento?*
> Io mi sono meravigliata del tradimento si. Perchè la reazione - quindi  il tradimento - a quello che era il nostro vissuto era completamente  inconcepibile per come sono io. Si anche se avevamo problemi, si anche  se le cose non funzionavano.
> 
> Quindi non dico che non sia vero che a volte anche il traditore si può  sentirsi da parte ma questo non significa che la reazione sia  proporzionata al suo sentire. O comunque non sempre.
> ...




Sul grassetto: non lo giustifica, ma è umano e succede spessissimo.
Ti scrivo un pensiero non mio, ma di Kid, che saluto con affetto, e che esprime degnamente proprio questo:

*"Il canto delle sirene lo sentono tutti, se però sei in crisi lo vai ad ascoltare da vicino".*
Kid    

Stupendo!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: non lo giustifica, ma è umano e succede spessissimo.
> Ti scrivo un pensiero non mio, ma di Kid, che saluto con affetto, e che esprime degnamente proprio questo:
> 
> *"Il canto delle sirene lo sentono tutti, se però sei in crisi lo vai ad ascoltare da vicino".*
> ...


 [MENTION=2725]Kid[/MENTION] ha ragione


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2016)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sul grassetto: non lo giustifica, ma è umano e succede spessissimo.
> Ti scrivo un pensiero non mio, ma di Kid, che saluto con affetto, e che esprime degnamente proprio questo:
> 
> *"Il canto delle sirene lo sentono tutti, se però sei in crisi lo vai ad ascoltare da vicino".*
> ...


Bello ricevere alle porte dei 40 la prima citazione nel forum. Contraccambio il saluto e ti ringrazio, cara.


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Kid_ ha ragione


E pure questo non me lo sono sentito dire spesso. 

Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> E pure questo non me lo sono sentito dire spesso.
> 
> Grazie


Prego, hai  sintetizzato la sostanza

non ti sei sentito dire spesso che hai ragione ?  Capperi!!! Ti hanno abituato male  però puoi dirtelo da solo che gli altri ( generico ) facessero come vogliono :rotfl:io uso questo metodo, ottimi risultati !!! 

tu via alla cena Milanese ? ( non so manco di dove sei, se abitassi tipo a Pantelleria, può anche mandarmi a fare in culo :rotfl


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prego, hai  sintetizzato la sostanza
> 
> non ti sei sentito dire spesso che hai ragione ?  Capperi!!! Ti hanno abituato male  però puoi dirtelo da solo che gli altri ( generico ) facessero come vogliono :rotfl:io uso questo metodo, ottimi risultati !!!
> 
> tu via alla cena Milanese ? ( non so manco di dove sei, se abitassi tipo a Pantelleria, può anche mandarmi a fare in culo :rotfl


Sono di Trento e non so nulla di questa cena...

Comunque davvero, sto forum ultimamente mi dà soddisfazioni, sono pure diventato un mod di "amore e sesso".


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> *Sono di Trento e non so nulla di questa cena...*
> 
> Comunque davvero, sto forum ultimamente mi dà soddisfazioni, sono pure diventato un mod di "amore e sesso".


c'è
un 3d aperto
Tanto lo so che non vieni ma ci farebbe piacere (a me sicuramente )


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Sono di Trento e non so nulla di questa cena...
> 
> Comunque davvero, sto forum ultimamente mi dà soddisfazioni, sono pure diventato un mod di "amore e sesso".


c'e' un thread aperto sulla cena 2 dicembre a Milano  
uuhhhuuu mod. !!! :up:
Ma allora tesoro parliamo di sesso  ....amore lasciamolo stare :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> c'è
> un 3d aperto
> Tanto lo so che non vieni ma ci farebbe piacere (a me sicuramente )





Fiammetta ha detto:


> c'e' un thread aperto sulla cena 2 dicembre a Milano
> uuhhhuuu mod. !!! :up:
> Ma allora tesoro parliamo di sesso  ....amore lasciamolo stare :rotfl:


Ma che siamo le gemelle kessler !? :rotfl:


Be' in effetti da Trento la vedo un po' complicata 
 [MENTION=5260]Bender[/MENTION] poi ci viene alla cena ?


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> c'e' un thread aperto sulla cena 2 dicembre a Milano
> uuhhhuuu mod. !!! :up:
> Ma allora tesoro parliamo di sesso  ....amore lasciamolo stare :rotfl:


Certo, basta menate amorose, mi hanno stancato!


----------



## Kid (17 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> c'è
> un 3d aperto
> Tanto lo so che non vieni ma ci farebbe piacere (a me sicuramente )


Cara, pure a me farebbe piacere rivederti, ma è un pò impegnativa come cosa... magari se verrà mai organizzata nel triveneto, potrebbe essere la volta buona. Ma pure voi, a Milano... venivate qui e vi facevo mangiare in un rifugio innevato, molto più romantico. E via a scaldarsi!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Cara, pure a me farebbe piacere rivederti, ma è un pò impegnativa come cosa... magari se verrà mai organizzata nel triveneto, potrebbe essere la volta buona. Ma pure voi, a Milano... venivate qui e vi facevo mangiare in un rifugio innevato, molto più romantico. E via a scaldarsi!


ottima
idea


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo, basta menate amorose, mi hanno stancato!


l'amore consuma, il sesso fortifica  scientificamente provato :carneval:


----------



## Bender (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che siamo le gemelle kessler !? :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Be' in effetti da Trento la vedo un po' complicata
> @_Bender_ poi ci viene alla cena ?


visto che non ci vieni tu, non vado nemmeno io
poi fermarsi tutta la notte in stazione è pesante


Fiammetta ha detto:


> l'amore consuma, il sesso fortifica  scientificamente provato :carneval:


non sono tanto d'accordo, a volte il sesso ti fa rimpiangere l'amore


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

Bender ha detto:


> visto che non ci vieni tu, non vado nemmeno io
> poi fermarsi tutta la notte in stazione è pesante
> 
> non sono tanto d'accordo, a volte il sesso ti fa rimpiangere l'amore


Non è una scusa valida che non ci sono io 

quella. Della stazione invece i sembra una buona motivazione 


hai novità riguardo aire tue liaison ?


----------

